# Single Girls Having IUI - Part 7



## Sharry

Happy Chatting


----------



## kizzi79

ohhh... i'm first!

Thanks for the well wishes.

Finally got a call back this evening and am due for insemination at 11 tomorrow morning.

Was a bit miffed at how long it took them to call back but had to giggle when they did - once she understood why i was ringing the nurse booked me in, then she explained my husband would hve to come an hour earlier to make his contribution - i explained that i was missing a husband type person so using donor sperm - cue huge apologies and embaassment from her (i reassured her it was an understandable mistake and not to worry), then she said as it was my first iui i should... so i stopped her mid sentance and explained that i had already had 5 iui's - cue even more apologies - poor girl, perhaps she should have looked t my notes before ringing!!! - but she made me smile   

So hopefully joining you on the 2ww sweet sa...

Love krissi  xxx


----------



## morrigan

Brilliant krissi - good luck for tommorrow - glad you saw the funny side of the person you spoke to! Did u take trigger anyway?


----------



## loobyloo_london

Good luck for tomorrow Krissi    

L xx


----------



## kizzi79

Well all done, final vial of    in place (with a strong talking to from the embyrologist to do their job this time!). So on to the dredded 2ww.

Very strange though - have been really emotional and stressed all week and now i've had treatment feel completely and serenely calm (am    thats a good sign - still a little hope is no bad thing as it still hurts even when expecting it not to work!)

Hope everyone's doing ok, Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## morrigan

Brilliant news krissi- congratulations on bring pupo. You've been through so much to get to this stage - I'm hoping the stern talking to will do the trick.


----------



## bingbong

Krissi congrats on being PUPO           I really hope that it all works out for you this time   

bingbong x


----------



## Mifi

Congrats Krissi lots of         that this will be the one for you        

Love FM XXXX


----------



## morrigan

How everyone doing?

Krissi I hope time is speeding by and you are having a relaxing 2WW.

greatgazza not sure if you post here- Good luck for tommorrow- I hope the rest of it is not too stressful.

Whos having treatment next?

afm- Decsion made Ive emailed Reprofit requesting treatment- A new journey start! can't wait to get going again.


----------



## caramac

Yay morrigan! Well done on emailing Reprofit...I hope the change of scenery brings with it a BFP!

Congrats on being PUPO krissi!


----------



## Grace10704

Hi All - just thought I'd pop in for an update.  I was going to try again this month with IUI but my little man has just come down with chickenpox & between the thought of trying to get to London with him itching and scratching, and then the clinic actually telling me I should not try this month with him having the pox I've had to take the month off!  Well at least gives me a chance to pay off last month's credit card before the next hit - oh and the builders are in making my attic into a bedroom so maybe there were just too many things going on this month!  WIll be back in later months hopefully ......
Hope everyone here is doing OK 
Jx


----------



## Bethany915

Hello Ladies

Just popping in to say hello. I am hoping to start unmedicated IUI in Sept 2010 (at the Chiltern in Bucks) after 9 unsuccessful cycles of "glass and syringe" at home.

I see that several of you ladies have had unmedicated IUI - maybe you can answer me a few questions (I have already posted them on other threads but not had much response, as most others seem to have IVF or medicated IUI). As far as I understand it, "unmedicated" means no drugs to take - other than maybe something to induce ovulation (correct me if anyone thinks I'm wrong). Anyway, questions are:

1) The clinic said to call them on Day 1, which I expect will be a Sunday. Should I call on a Sunday - will they be open (or wait to the Monday) - or does it depend on the clinic? Do they need me to do anything on Day 1?

2) They said they would do "2 or 3 scans" prior to the insemination. Does anyone know roughly which days of the cycle those will be (just to try and sort out time off from work)? And again, would they scan if one of those days is on a weekend?

3) If ovulation is likely to happen on a weekend, would they do the insem then - or would they do something to delay ovulation?

4) If they give you hCG to induce ovulation, are there any side effects? And does it increase the likelihood of a multiple pregnancy? (I think the answer is no to the second one, at least I hope it is!)

Any answers, greatly appreciated. (Of course, I could always phone the clinic instead - but you will probably be able to give me more of the type of info I am looking for







).

Thanks!

B xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Bethany   


Here's the answers as far as I know:
1) I don't think it will matter to call on Monday...they don't do anything except book you in for a scan.
2) depends on your clinic mine liked to do day 6 or 7 then alternate days until trigger...some clinics though just do day 8 or 10...I generally had 3 scans and that was the same for medicated or natural. Depends on your clinic as to whether they scan on weekend, mine would but for IUI tried not too, I often had a friday and monday scan.
3) They wouldn't give you something to delay ovulation I doubt....one clinic I went to, did insemins on Saturday if you got a surge that day...i.e. same day insem as surge...if you surged on sunday you then went monday.  Its probably better if the clinic does do weekends, makes it less stressful. Also using trigger gives more idea of timings.
4) I never had any side effects with HCG, although it can sting a bit and be a bit itchy....won't increase chance of multiples as your follicles decide that, HCG just triggers the ones that are active to release.


Hope that's medically correct    I'm sure someone will come along with more answers soon,


Very exciting...good luck.
xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Lulumead

Thank you sooo much for answering my IUI questions!  I have a better idea now of what to expect and what details to check with the clinic.

I see from your signature that you have recently had a BFP - huge congratulations   .  I hope it is sticking nicely...

B xx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Girls

Bethany I had my first unmedicated DIUI a week ago today but as I went abroad I only had one scan which the doc said have on day 10 but that wasn't possible so i had it on day 9, triggered on day 12 and had tx on day 11.  My scan was over here and I was a bit worried if it had fallen at a weekend but Bupa had said they would do one but obviously you are under the complete care of your clinic so I'd ask them what they advise in that situation.

Can't say i had any side effects with Pregnyl, not that i noticed really anyway cos due to the stress involved with it all being so new and being in Cz rep i was feeling kinda weird anyway!  I think Lulumead is right about the call on day in that all they want to do is book your scans once you know when day 1 is but as your tx isn't till September it might be worth just running through all these questions with them about things falling on a weekend etc just to double check and put your mind at rest about what you have to do.

I thought unmedicated meant completely drug free so was surprised when i realised i had to take a trigger shot but the unmedicated bit seems to relate to clomid etc in producing follicles (i think that's what it does?!)

I would also just check which cycle days they usually do scans on for time off as when my doc said day 10 and i didn't think i could get a scan that day i really panicked thinking it had to be day 10 until i was told that day 9 would be ok and as lulumead said some women go on day 8 and 10 etc.  I don't know if i've heard of anyone having more than 2 scans so they are obviously very thourough.

BTW what does 'glass and syringe' mean?  AI by donor?

What's the Chiltern in Bucks like? that's not too far away from me. how does it compare to london clinic prices for example?

GG x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi GG

Thanks for all the info, that's useful about whether a scan absolutely has to be on a certain day.  My work is fairly flexible for getting time off (especially since the clinic is only 15 mins drive away from where I live), but there are sometimes things I just have to be at work for - so it would be good to have a little flexibility over the scan days.  I will ask the clinic.

As for "glass and syringe", yes it's AI by known donor (at home).  My kd and I have always called it "glass and syringe" (I guess most people use a plastic pot but we use a wine glass.  Sorry if tmi  )

I have only briefly looked into the London clinics (mainly because the Chiltern is sooo convenient) but from what I could see, the Chiltern is, if anything, a bit more expensive.  I noticed that an AMH test at one of the London clinics (the Lister, I think) was only £62 whereas I paid £114 at the Chiltern  .  IUI at the Chiltern, for example, is £700 excluding any drugs, which I think is pretty much par for the course.

Also, the IUI success rate at the Chiltern is dismal (about 5% last year across all age groups and 0% above age 35).  But I suspect (because Bucks is conserative with a small c) they mainly treat *couples* with fertility problems (rather than singlies, who might not have particular fertility problems - other than lack of sperm  ) so I think that skews their figures.  Nevertheless, my consultant is not expecting it to work for me - 5% chance, he reckoned.  If London was more convenient for me (and I did not have to think about childcare as well as time off work!), I think I would have gone to the Lister (being an oldie ) or UCH ACU (it has a new name now but good stats for IUI).

What clinic are you at?  And good luck with your 2WW - when are you testing?

I am actually in a sort of 2WW myself (from 10th attempt at glass and syringe) - not particularly hopeful since the first 9 attempts did not work, but you never know...

B xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Just a quick question - do your clinics open at the weekend for IUI treatment?  I called my clinic (Chiltern) today and they said they don't!  I'm due to start my natural cycle IUI on Monday (at least AF is expected Monday), but I could very well ovulate on a Sunday which would be Day 14 .  They said they could bring ovlation forward with HCG if necessary (but to suit their opening hours, not to increase my chances  )

My clinic's IUI stats are not very good (certainly not in comparison with some of the London clinics), so I wonder if this is part of the reason why!

Would be interested to hear what experiences everyone else has had regarding weekends.

B xx


----------



## Grace10704

Hi Bethany
I am at LWC in London & they open on a Saturday morning only.  It means that you have to test very early in the morning & if you get your LH surge get there before 2pm.  Then if you test on Sunday & get the surge you ring their out of hours number & go on Monday.  I was really worried about it first time round & actually ended up on my second try getting my surge on Saturday afternoon (long story!) so rang the out of hours number in a panic.  They booked me on Monday & I went absolutely convinced that it was a waste of time.  Well that particular waste of time is now sleeping peacefully upstairs!   As you live not far from London is it worth investigating some of the London options if this cycle isn't successful? (Of course with the timed trigger shot you hopefully won't need another try anywhere!)
Hope it all works out for you (oh and of course you could just not get AF this month from your home tries & its all academic!   )
Jx


----------



## blueytoo

Hi Bethany

Bless the little Chiltern Hilton   Very tiny fertility unit there because most people hop on the train for the 20/30 minute journey to London like I did when I lived in Bucks, as it's so easy just to go straight to Marylebone. The Chilterns stats probably only aren't that high because they hardly do any cycles compared to the thousands that the better London clinics do each year. 

The Lister in London opens at the weekend as do many of the other London clinics so you shouldn't have any problems choosing one there. Harley Street is a 10 minute walk from Marylebone station, the Lister is a 15 minute tube ride and then a 10 minute walk etc, all very easy.


----------



## Fuisha

Hi all

I had decided recently to start to proceed with IVF Donor Insem, but I am having a little re-think about my plans.

The clinic near me has a zero rate for IUI so I thought one big fat waste of money, but having looked at it others seem to have sucess with abroad clinics. I'm all a little scared about how to start going about abroad treatment. 

I have seen the Copenhagen Clinic and Repro mentioned. How did you find out about travel arrangements and contacting the clinics? Do we just literally rock up for treatment and there is no initial consultation meeting? do they send you the medical questionaire? My BMI is high, ok so I'm fat! So is there a max BMI before they accept you. I sent an email to one clinic and this wasnt answered, really do not want to be sent away on the door step!

Wouldreally appreicate some advice!

It does seem much more affordable going abroad but it is all a little daunting...

Thanks!


----------



## caramac

Hi Fuisha

I can't say anything about UK clinics as I've never used one, but I can offer some thoughts about my experience abroad. I went to Reprofit in the Czech Republic and had three goes at IUI before getting my BFP. I didn't have a consultation or fill in any medical questionnaire before I started treatment with them, and they never asked any questions about BMI or anything else. It's best if you contact Dr Stepan Machac directly - his email address is [email protected] rather than using the main enquiry email. Don't mention you are single though as technically it's not legal for them to treat single women. Just say you want to start IUI treatment with donor sperm.

Reprofit is great in the sense that it's a very professional clinic and the prices are amazingly cheap (especially compared to the UK) but you do need to be a bit more proactive about your own treatment. They don't exactly hold your hand through the process. You will get a lot of support from the ladies on here that have been there though, and also on the many Reprofit threads on the Czech Republic boards.

Travelling to and from Brno in CR is very easy. There are some fantastically detailed threads on the Czech boards that tell you everything you need to know - where to stay, how to get from the airport, how to get to the clinic, where to eat, etc, etc.

Once you've made your mind up...if you want to use Reprofit just get in touch with Stepan and tell him you'd like to come out. He'll ask whether you want to do a medicated or unmedicated cycle. Then all you'll need to do it let him know when you'll be coming. If you can, it's best to go out there on day 9 of your cycle so you can have a scan on day 10 and based on the results of that they'll tell you when to take the trigger shot. If you want them to the clinic can do it for you. For your first go it would be good to stay out there from day 9 until day 14 so that they can get the timing right. I did this the first time. Then the next two goes I had my scans done here in the UK (at a BUPA private clinic) and emailed the results to Stepan to find out when to trigger, turn up for IUI. To give yourself the best window of opportunity it's best to be out there at least from day 12 to 14 (so flying out on day 11) unless you know your cycle is like clockwork!

Hope this has helped...if you want to ask anything more about treatment out there feel free to PM me (or any of the other ladies who have used Reprofit) we'll all be happy to help!


----------



## morrigan

hi

Fuisha- Ive had treatment in copenhagen but not at that clinic (I used Stork)- It is easy to set up- Had intial consulation over the phone- I have done there and back in day which is easily possible to copenhagen. Going abroad -Its a slow gathering of info as you are doing most of it off your own back but you can always ask one of us lot for instructions- your bound to find someone from each clinic on single abroadies thread. Main benefits are much less red tape waiting lists and of course much cheaper!. Copenhagen clinics are all good I think- but more expensive than reprofit. I have changed to reprofit  now as I can't do medicated cycles at midwife led clinic but the one you mentioned is dr led i think but that means in denmark you can't use ID release sperm. The planning the travel bit can a bit stressful but the more I hear about uk clinics not opening at weekends I just can't believe that!

Question from me girls- I'm currently trawling NICE guidelines for fertilty(cg11 04) and have found this paragraph in it

Where intrauterine insemination is used to manage unexplained fertility problems,
fallopian sperm perfusion for insemination (a large-volume solution, 4 ml) should be
offered because it improves pregnancy rates compared with standard insemination
techniques.

I have checked my notes from my denmark clinic and I may of lost somewhat in translation but it looks like they use about 0.5ML. HAs anyone heard of this - Do you know what your clinics use?


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi Fuisha


Welcome!!!

Like Morrigan, Ive been going to Stork Clinic in Copenhagen too and have nothing bad to say about them.  

I did go to a clinic here initially and was in hindsight very naive and had IVF which I do not think was necessary.  Im now having IUI abroad.

My advice is to do some research.  If you don't know of any medical reasons affecting your fertility, then maybe consider trying IUI (less invasive, cheaper) before moving to IVF if this is not successful.

Its fairly easy for me to make last minute trips to Copenhagen as my job is quite flexible.  However this would not suit everyone.

Feel free to message me if you have any questions.


----------



## bingbong

Hi Fuisha,

Like Caramac I went to Reprofit in the Czech Republic and also got pregnant after my third IUI. Clinics in the UK won't treat women with a BMI over 35, some clinics over 30, although the odd clinic seem to ignore it if you are over 35. Reprofit won't ask you or care about your BMI. 

Unlike Caramac I always had my day 10 scan in the UK and flew out on day 11 or 12 for two nights. I used clomid to stimulate folicles and did the trigger shot myself. It is so much cheaper going abroad, my three IUIs including scans, flights, hotel etc cost only slightly more than one IUI in a London clinic. 

I found going abroad very scary the first time, but got so much support on here so do ask questions, however silly they might seem. Also check out the Czech Republic board like Caramac suggested. 

Morrigan I have no idea how much my clinic used I'm afraid. 

Good luck!
bingbong x


----------



## some1

Bethany - my clinic doesn't open on Sundays and I was a bit worried on my recent cycle as I felt I had been triggered early to allow them to fit in IUI on the Saturday (mu lead follie was 16.7mm, which seemed a little on the small side).  This was reinforced when the nurse who did my insemination said 'If this one doesn't work we'll try letting your follicles grow a little more before trigger next time'.  However, I did get a bfp so maybe bringing ovulation forward isn't such a bad thing!

Fuisha - just wanted to say don't necessarily rule out your local clinic on the basis of their success rates.  Many clinics do small numbers of IUIs so stats aren't always that reliable, and those that have been done are likely to have been for women who have previously been trying naturally as a couple for some time, so there may be other fertility issues at play.

Some1

xx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi girls

Bethany i went to reprofit.  I'm on my extended 2ww due to extra injections of pregnyl due to previous miscarriages.  Should have been testing on Monday 23rd but now got to wait till next saturday...aaaaagggghhhhhh

Fuisha i had an 'interesting!!' experience at reprofit and have posted  bits on the Cz board about it but even tho my trip wasn't plain sailing i would poss consider going there again as i know it now rather than stressing myself getting to know/getting around a new european city/clinic.

However, i'm now considering switching straight to ivf due to my age do any of you girls know how it works with ivf at reprofit??  ivf seems sooooooooo much more confusing and scary.  i have posted on the ivf board but still feel a bit in the dark but maybe that's just fear clouding my thinking...

Morrigan i'm really not sure about the amounts so i just dug out my report from reprofit which says this:

"Donor IUI with no problem
SPG: 64 mil/ml 90% mobility

etc etc"

So do you think the SPG (have no idea what that stands for??!) number is the amount that you're talking about?  Or do you girls know what that is and it's nothing to do with it?  It would seem it means 64 million sperm? so what is the ml for? is it 64 million sperm per millilitre but they haven't reported how many millilitres they used?

That's quite an intersting thing you've found out morrigan cos if that's what's recommended and they're not using it it's not going to be much use is it?  I wonder if it's worth me emailing stepan and asking how much they generally tend to use.

GG x


----------



## some1

GG - as far as I am aware the usual volume of sperm used in IUI is 0.5ml (and yes you are right, your clinic's mil/ml means millions per millilitre).  Morrigan's info about using larger volumes of sperm is very interesting, but for us singles using donor sperm, the cost is likely to be prohibitive i.e 4ml sperm = 8 x 0.5ml = 8 x more expensive, so probably this is only used for couples using the fresh stuff.  

For info about IVF at Reprofit, have you tried the Single Abroadies thread, there are quite a few posting there who have done this.
Good luck for testing on Saturday - if all goes well, you won't even need to think about any of this!   

Some1

xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one to say that my understanding of the "fallopian sperm perfusion" that Morrigan mentions is that they mix the sperm with some "sperm-friendly" media to give the 4 ml total (so you do not need 4 ml of sperm, just the normal (say 0.5 ml) plus 3.5 ml of media solution).  The idea is that the larger volume will get the sperm into the fallopian tubes (as well as the uterus) in case the egg is a bit sluggish in its journey down the tube   .  

That's the theory anyway (as far as I understand it) - but I think it's quite a new technique and I have not heard of any UK clinic offering it.

B xx


----------



## morrigan

Thanks for that Bethany I've now looked into research on this and latest study done ( after that nice guideline was written) and whilst they thought it may increase pregnancy rates over standard iui latest study shows it makes no difference. I suspect that the procedure would me more unpleasant and lead to more cramping etcc..


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Fuisha - I would agree with Some1 that you might want to look again at your local clinic, despite the poor stats.  My clinic has dismal stats for IUI (less than 4% last year across all ages and 0% above 35) - but they hardly see any single women, so I figure it's worth one go with them (although if I do ovulate on a weekend, I might re-evaluate   ).  Having said that, I imagine Reprofit would still be cheaper for you - I would be very tempted to go there myself, but I don't think I could persuade my KD to go to the Czech Republic (I am already asking rather a lot of him   ).

I also think it’s definitely worth going for IUI (rather than IVF) unless you have any specific problems (like blocked tubes) that would make it a no-no.  And (I know some might disagree with me here), I would suggest you consider starting unmedicated if your cycles are regular and you know you are ovulating.  My philosophy is: why pump your body with hormones if you might be successful without?

AFM, my AF arrived today.  So I’m predicting my LH surge on a Sat or Sun – great   .  If it’s Sunday, I’ll be ok for a Monday insem – but if it’s Saturday, well, I don’t know if it’s worth continuing (although, Grace – I know you said you managed to get a BFP in those circumstances).  And if I get my surge on a Friday, that’s even worse (they don't open Sat either) – unless they would then do the insem on the Friday (which might be too early).  So it looks like I might need the hCG after all – and then I’ll be worried that my follicles are not big enough.  What a pain.  I also read that the sperm only live for 6-12 hours after insem (unlike the normal 3-5 days) because they don’t have the seminal fluid to keep them alive longer – not sure if that’s correct – has anyone else heard that?  If it is true, timing is abolutely critical!

I found an interesting quote (by chance) on the website of a US clinic:

“Timing of the intrauterine insemination is also very important. In order to maximize the chance for pregnancy, sperm must be inseminated on the same day as ovulation. Performing the IUI the day before or day after will lower the chance for IUI success. This is an important point, it is not acceptable for a provider of intrauterine inseminations to tell a patient who is ovulating on a Sunday, that she must wait until Monday when the office is open. This will severely compromise the chances for success.”

A shame that clinics in the UK do not feel the same.  It's most annoying that you shell out £1000 and they can't even organise themselves to be open 7 days a week.  I would have thought several clinics could "club together" and they could have a rota for Saturday/Sunday opening - that way, you would have an option to go SOMEWHERE on a weekend, even if it's not as close as your local one.  

Anyway, sorry for moaning – I feel rather despondent already and this is only Day 1   

B xx


----------



## greatgazza

Bethany 

don't apologise for moaning. it's a very valid and extremely frustrating point/situation.  we do pay a lot of money for this so they should be open!  hospitals don't close at weekends.  We're paying their inflated wages and paying for a service and it certainly should mean that we can actually get the treatment when we need it. We're not saying this just cos we fancy going in on a sunday, we're all spending $$$$$  to have this tx which is dependent on our cycles for success and stuff which we can't control.  Infertility/fertility is their business so they should cater for their punters.  If it werent' for us they wouldn't be around.  And we're lap dogs to the USA about everything else so why aren't we following their lead here.  I'm not a huge fan of theirs but they are totally right on this one that it's not acceptable to tell patients to wait.

So you're going for your first iui next are you?  Is that still with your kd's sperm?  You mention not being able to go to reprofit and i'm just curious are you just very keen to stick with your kd and don't want to just use donor sperm?

GG x


----------



## sweet1

Bethany, that was my exact point when I asked recently about whether Reprofit was open on a weekend (apparently they are). It's outrageous that some UK clinics are not, when you have invested so much time, planning and stress into it. For my part I am finding the timing such a bloody headache what with work etc that I can't imagine putting up with the extra stress and hassle of the clinics being closed.


----------



## Bethany915

GG and Sweet SA - thanks for sympathising with my weekend opening moans!  

GG – as for my KD, his heart is in the right place and he is very reliable – but the main reason for sticking with him is that he is my LO's daddy !!   

B xx


----------



## morrigan

I know this might not make Bethany feel better but my clinic in Denmark did insems on Christmas day- when u asked if they were open bank holidays they laughed and replied of course until we work out how to tell ur body it's a bank holiday ! They do charge extra for it which is fair enough. Mind you flights are harder at weekend and holidays. Maybe clinics who don't should charge you less if timing is off because of them !

Someone told me about taking ibrufeon to delay ovulation - can't remember who ?


----------



## Fuisha

Hi all

Firstly: Thanks so much for all the really useful advice! 

Think am going to go to Denmark on my first time as it feels a little safer for me, being a bit more in my euro comfort zone.

I am following this thread with great interest! Totally agree about UK clinics not being open, given the profit figure they must be making!

I cant understand why it is so much cheaper in another EU member state even including flights! Why **** don't regulate the prices is beyond me . Given that the donor sperm guy can only get expenses, don't understand why the clinics can charge such extortionate rates! 

I am still a little confused about the Day 10 scan thing, keep reading about it but it doesnt make sense to me. Is it needed to happen on a different day from the proceedure amd why? I was just thinking that if I have flown out to Denmark to have the scan, why does it need to be in advance. Is it to see if you have folicles that are going to be ready? If so, why cant it wait for the sme day?
I know this is a stupid question but am really struggling to find an answer!


----------



## greatgazza

Gosh Bethany that's a pretty good reason!! That's pretty flippin' decent of him, is he your ex partner?

Fuisha I think i'll have to let someone more experienced answer your question fully but from what i know my day 10 (well i actually had it on day 9 in the end) scan was to show lining thickness which needs to be over a certain number of mm and also to find out the number of follicles you have and their size.  Follicles and thickness grow at a certain rate of mm per day so if they know where you are at on day 10 they can ascertain when they will have grown to the best size  to have tx i believe/and gauge when you are likely to have LH surge/ovulate.  If they scanned on day 12 or 13 i'm thinking there may be a chance you've already ovulated and it will be too late.

I'm sure someone else will come along and add to this.  If you didn't want to be out in denmark as long can you not have the scan here (as i did and many do) and send the results over so they can then tell you when they'll do the tx?

GGx


----------



## some1

Fuisha - my clinic do a day 2 baseline scan (to check no cysts on ovaries etc), then do scans on day 9, 11, 13 until they see follies that are large enough to do trigger (they also check that lining is ok).  The reason clinics scan on day 9/10 is so that they can get a picture of what is going on/how you are responding to meds before ovulation happens.  If you are doing a natural cycle, scans are much less important as there isn't the concern of over responding to meds and producing loads of follies (and risking becoming the UK Octomum!).  I don't think many clinics do scans the same day as the procedure, I think someone queried this before and was told they don't like to introduce anything else into the vagina just before insemination in case it causes problems (the dildo cam is usually covered in KY jelly, so there would be a risk that this could be introduced into the uterus).

Some1

xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi All

Nice to see this board busy again...

Don't know if anyone else if in East Anglia but my clinic (Bourne Hall Colchester) do treat on any day (weekends, bank hols, xmas etc..) and at no extra cost! I think I'm very lucky!

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Fuisha

Hi some1 and Gratgazza,

Thanks for this! Kinda makes more sense now! 

Greatgazza - Did you just phone any clinic in UK to do the folicle scan, were they funny about not doing the treatment? Have found a scanning company that does post - preg scans but no pre yet.

Some1- just noticed your BFP! Congrats - hope scan goes well  
They gave lots of pre-scans - wondered whether that affects success rate?

M xx

Bethany - that sounds lovey that they'll both have same dad - can understand why he might not want to travel though!!


----------



## greatgazza

Fuisha - i called bupa and near to me is a clinic called my ultrahealthcare there's one in london and one in watford.  dont' know if they were crazy about it or not, not sure if anyone's ever been refused before, have to see what others say.  the ultra place tried to make me have two but i insisted i only wanted one.  not sure if they have these requests that often but they're still getting the hundred or so quid for it so don't see how they can object.

whereabouts are you as girls on here will have been to places all over the country so will be able to point you in the right direction.

GG x


----------



## Bethany915

Some1 - thanks for pointing out about the KY Jelly - that would not even have occurred to me! I wonder how long it hangs around inside you? If they scanned you on Day 13, for example, decided to trigger you and then you had the insem on Day 14, might the KYJ have got into your uterus to play havoc with the sperm? I think it's probably unlikely but if it had got there I don't suppose it would come out in a day (when you think how long your AF takes to get rid of not much blood...) Maybe I should take along a tube of Conceive Plus and ask them to use that instead... 

Fuisha - if you don't like the thought of going to Czech Republic, Spain also seems to be popular (there are some boards on here which would give you more info) - but not as cheap as Reprofit, I'm sure. Mind you, the Danish clinic sounds good too. Re/ scans, I have a friend who has been having treatment at IM in Barcelona. She has her scans at Oxford (fertility unit attached to JR Hospital) and then just goes to Barcelona for the actual treatment - I asked her if the two clinics had a "special arrangement" to allow her to do this and she said no, IM just told her to find a local clinic for the scans and Oxford were happy to do it.

GG - yes, my KD is my ex-partner if you are talking to my clinic! (In fact, the situation is quite a bit more complicated - but he is my son's father and his name is on the birth certificate, so I think I can argue the case if necessary.) I didn't want to officially call him a donor as his sperm would then have to go into quarantine for 6 months. But there is no HFEA definition that I can find for a "partner" - it does define a "donor" as someone who gives sperm (or eggs) to another person for the purposes of creating a pregnancy (or words to that effect) - but then I think a husband would fall into that category!  Anyway, my consultant seems quite accepting of my "unusual social circumstances" as he puts it - I don't think they see many un-coupled women here in Bucks!

Finally, back to weekend opening (sorry, girls), I called my clinic today and asked about the possible permutations - if I surge on Day 12 which happens to be a Friday, the whole thing's off for this month - because they are not open Saturday or Sunday (but they will still charge me for the scans). I asked about surging on Saturday and they said "Oh, that will be fine, we'll do it on the Monday" - but (Grace 10704's experience notwithstanding) I'm not convinced that wouldn't be too late. (I resisted the temptation to say "Has it ever occurred to you that this might be why your IUI stats are so dismal?") 

So Some1 thanks for your thought about the ibuprofen to delay ovulation, I will do some research into it. Also, it has just occurred to me that Toni Wechsler's book ("Taking Charge of Your Fertility" - great for charting) says that stress can delay ovulation - so maybe the stress of being worried about ovulating early will delay it anyway and I won't need to worry (but then if I don't worry it won't be delayed and then I will ovulate early...) I'll stop now before I go round in circles  .

B xx


----------



## caramac

Fuisha - for scans in the UK I did a google search to find the nearest private fertility clinic - which happened to be BUPA-run - and arranged my scans with them. They didn't seem to mind that I wasn't having treatment with them. I'm not sure whether they would have treated a single woman anyway - but I never really went into too much detail with them other than to say (when asked) that I was having treatment abroad. The clinic I used was in Bristol which was about and hour and a half away from me, but the closest I could find.


----------



## morrigan

Which clinic are you using fuisha? Are you having medicated cycle. I'd def go with cd 10 scan- I've tried to get it nearer insem before and found I'd already ovulated. You can roughly estimate how follicles grow after that - I think lh testing and triggers are then more useful. The only reason to scan again was if follicles nit yet big enough at cd 10.

Have you Been to demark before ?


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

A quick query that has just occurred to me:  has anyone ever had treatment at one UK clinic but scans at another one, closer to home?  I ask because I'm thinking (if my current IUI does not work) I could switch to a clinic in London (that opens at weekends   ) for the actual treatment, but go to my local clinic for the scans...  I'm reluctant to go further afield for the scans since I have childcare to consider (I have to be at the nursery for pick up every day at 6 pm) as well as how to make up the time at work (and I don't have many days of holiday left that I can take) - so I can't really be trekking off into central London for scans.

For those who have had scans at one clinic and then sent them abroad to their treating clinic, what exactly did you send?  Did you send the actual scan (i.e. printed out from the u/s machine) or did you send a report written by the sonographer?

B xx


----------



## lulumead

HI Bethany not sure what side of London you are on but my clinic is SW if you live out that direction and open all the time.  It would just be more costly to use two clinics as the one that you are doing IUI with will probably charge the same amount whether you have them scan you or not and then you would have to pay for scans on top at the other clinic.  Ridiculous that clinics aren't open when needed.
x


----------



## Bethany915

Thanks lulumead - I'm actually in Bucks (NW of London). I guess my other option would be to look into the Oxford clinic - that is only a 45 min drive from me, assuming reasonable traffic.

Another moan (sorry, ladies  ) - I spoke to my clinic again today and they would normally do my first scan on Monday - but, guess what, it will have to wait until Tuesday because Monday is a bank holiday and (you've guessed it) they are not open on Monday. But what is more concerning is that I found out that one of nurses will be doing all the scans and the insem ("you won't see the consultant again unless there's a problem", she said). I was expecting the consultant at least to do the insem! What is everyone else's experience?

Also, I think one of the nurses has taken a dislike to me (probably because I am not a part of a conventional married couple that they are used to seeing). All the girls on the Bucks thread have said the consultant can be a bit dour and strait-laced, but the nurses are lovely - well, I found that the consultant was very warm and understanding of my situation and had a good sense of humour (and was happy to go into technical details once he realised how much I already knew) - whereas I think I'll have to suspend judgement on the nurses  .

I don't think the nurses can get their head around someone who wants to conceive with a man who is not her partner (but happens to be the father of her child) - and they don't like it when I say things like "no, I'm sorry he can't get to your clinic between 8 and 10 am for his semen analysis" (which is the only time they do semen analysis, bizarrely) "because he lives two hours' drive away and he has to take his partner to work first and they only have one car" (I didn't say the last bit because that would probaby have driven the nurse even more against me). Boo hoo on behalf of us singlies - why can't life be more straightforward? 

Sorry again for moaning - I'm not feeling very  about this IUI business at the moment  . 
B xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Bethany
   for feeling stressed.  My IUI was done by a nurse, its very simple procedure so I don't think it needs a consultant to do it, but annoying if you feel that they are being judgemental. Maybe a different clinic would make you feel more positive. I felt very happy moving to my clinic even when it wasn't working, I just felt that they were really supportive, not out for money and cared about my health.
Hope you get something sorted.
xxx


----------



## Sima

Hey Bethany - life would be far too boring if it were straightforward.  Sorry to hear the nurses are given you are hard time.  If I were you, I would just ignore their attitude.  If the clinic did not want to treat single women then they would never have accepted your money.  So just crack on with it.

Your KD sounds very understanding.  Just a thought - and I know you have just started using a clinic to do your IUIs but have thought about freezing some of his sperm for back up?  I guess it is always nice to use the fresh stuff but this might help with all the logistics should you need to have a several attempts of IUI.

Good luck to all the other IUIers out there.


----------



## morrigan

I had treatment at midwife led clinic- My experience is if you want something to be gentle get nurse not a doctor to do it! I hope you caught the nurse on a bad day and shes alright next time you go,


----------



## Fuisha

Hi Bethany et al

Thanks for useful info!

The thing about the consultant doing the insem is that you almost feel there is then a reason for the extortionate charges in my opinion!!

Am based in Winchester so easy for me to travel to London if nec for private scan. 

I am hoping to go medicated - I was originally set on IVF so medicated is the big step down from that therefore the thought of natural doesnt fit well. I know that may not make sense to anyone else but does to me! 

I am needing to check with clinic next week that they'll do medicated given my age though. I have a tel consultation so should know soon!! xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Fuisha - Sounds like you're managing to make some decisions, so that's a good step forward!  Why are you concerned about your age wrt medicated IUI?  Do you think you are more likely to get OHSS?  One useful test (which they may suggest) would be AMH - if it is high you may be liable to OHSS, if it is low you are unlikely to respond to stims (I am in the latter category, which is one reason I have chosen to go unmedicated.)

Sima - thanks for the thoughts about freezing my KD's sperm.  Unfortunately, it does not freeze too well (he did try to become an official donor a few years back and he failed the freezing test...)  On that subject, he got his SA results today and the morphology does not look too good (the rest is ok), so that will be my next battle with the clinic, to convince them to still let me go ahead with IUI.  I guess no-one on this thread will have had a morphology problem as most of you will have used donor sperm!  Anyway, another run-in with my "favourite" nurse tomorrow no doubt    (I'm sure she thinks I'm a trouble-maker: she will either tell me I just can't do IUI and the only option is ICSI or she will say "Would you like to discuss it with the consultant?" - at the cost of another £160...)

Lulumead - thanks for the   - much appreciated!  Sorry to all that my last few posts seem to have been mostly about me!

B xx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi bethany

just curious re med and unmed - you say one way you can get ohss and the other you won't respond to stims is that right? so really you want your amh to be in the middle? that's not a test i've had done, what is it actually for (i think it's to do with egg quality??) and i'm guessing a gp won't do it??

and don't worry about your posts that's what this place is for.  when we need a rant or are worried we'll do the same.

Fuisha i'm just curious as to how come you were thinking of going straight to ivf at your age (you're still very young and i don't mean that in a patronising way just wish i was still your age cos i sure feel like it!) and then how come you're now going for iui?  did the doctors recommend iui first and talk you out of it?  I'm trying to decide whether to go for another iui or switch to ivf cos of my age and having less time to mess about...so any thoughts on iui/ivf very much appreciated cos ivf seems so much more complicated and stressful to me... but i guess if you only need one go then it's all over and done with soon enough..

GG x


----------



## morrigan

hi girls

*Bethany915 *Can I spread some  I really hope it all starts to feel a bit easyier soon.

*Fuisha *Sounds like its all slotting into place

*Krissi-*how are you doing? have you got supplies!!!!

*Lou-ann- *Have you managed to organise treatment?

*Grace *Hope the pox has gone!

Is anyone else having treatment soon- I always miss people.

Quick question from me as I am a medicated newbie- Ive been pescribed 2x 50MG clomid a day- Do you think these should be taken both together or one am one pm? I'm just waiting for the dreaded day 1 which will be who knows well as its months since i had cycle without taking cyclogest.


----------



## bingbong

Morrigan take them at the same time. Most people take Clomid at night so that they sleep through any side effects, which can be quite unpleasant for some people. Hope that AF shows up soon   

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Good tip bb thanks- do you think its ok to change time according to whether I'm on days or nights? I'm hoping I will cope with the thought I only have to take them for 5 days. To be honest it could do with being couple of days late as that would make day 10 more convenient! ha ha

Hope your feeling a bit more rested this week and youve got feet up.


----------



## bingbong

yes, I'm feeling much better thanks   . I'm not sure about changing the times of taking it, I would think that that wouldn't be a great idea though. See what days they fall on and decide whether morning or night would be better. And hopefully AF will turn up on exactly the right day for you    

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, I don't know about taking the clomid, yet. I will be doing a medicated cycle next, but not sure when as I have got to wait for little soldiers again   . I hope that your AF turns up when you want her to, and that you don't get too many side effects from the meds   .

Good luck to those who are about to start their tx   

Krissi, are you set to cycle again? 
I hope everyone else is okay   

  BingBong   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bethany915

GG - Sorry again about your BFN.  Just remembered you asked me a question on this thread about AMH - it measures a hormone (Anti-Mullerian Hormone) which is produced by the antral follicles - the more antral follices you have, the higher the AMH - so it gives an idea of quantity of eggs you have left.  There are two different scales, ng/ml and pmol/l.  Most clinics here in the UK seem to use pmol/l.  My consultant reckons 1-5 is low, 5-15 is ok-ish and greater than 15 is good.  But at some point at the top of the scale, it can suggest a tendency to OHSS (as you would respond very well to stims - but I don't think it's too much of a prob, I think it just means they monitor you very carefully) and also PCOS sufferers have v. high AMH (over 20 pmol/l).  I'm not too sure of the details at the high end, though, as I am right at the bottom (0.4, i.e. even lower than "low"!)  So with me there is no way I would respond to stims, hence the natural cycle approach.  Low AMH tends to go hand in hand with high FSH and (sorry to say) advancing age   .

Re the moving to IVF / sticking with IUI question, I think it's worth getting your AMH done (I have never seen it on the NHS so suspect you would have to pay - £114 at my clinic but apparently only £62 at the Lister - bargain    ).  If you have a very low AMH, standard IVF is unlikely to work as you would not respond to the stims - you could try natural cycle IVF but then you only have one egg to play with.  (There is a school of thought that natural cycle is better for older eggs and that all those stims don't do older eggs much good.)  I think the Create clinic in London offers natural cycle IVF.  If your AMH is not low, standard (medicated) IVF may well be worth a go. 

AFM, I had just spoken to my clinic re KD's less-than-great morphology - the nurse said something along the lines of "it may be that IUI is not the appropriate treatment for you" but she has at least agreed to bring the embryologist into our next meeting (on Tuesday) so I will have a persuasion job on my hands!  I just can't afford ICSI (plus I would not respond to the stims anyway) - so it's IUI or nothing    Also, I texted my KD this afternoon and he got his partner to call me back rather than phoning me himself    so I don't know whether he's feeling sensitive about it. I hope he is not going to change his mind about the whole thing  .  I also don't know how his partner is feeling about any of it...

Nothing's easy!!!  Low AMH, weekend closing, unsympathetic nurses, now male factor issues, sensitive KD (and potentially sensitive partner) - and I haven't even got to my first scan yet... At least I already have one wonderful LO.  All this clinic stuff makes me even more grateful to have him   .

Morrigan - good luck with your Clomid, hope the side effects aren't too bad.  And good luck to everyone else starting or in mid-tx   .

B xx


----------



## morrigan

Bethany- I think I have read some threads (can't remember enough to link) on here that they are people with low amh that have had successful IVF its only a rough guide as to how you might respond you seem to get a different answer form every conusltant although I am an advocate of trying natural first. Hopefully IUI will work for you- after all they've got much less distance to swim with iui than naturally ! With all this hassle you must be due a BFP  followed by hassle free pregnancy.


----------



## ameliacooper

B   

Really rooting for you.  Is your KD gay or is partner a woman btw?

Yes its really hard when that yearning for another one hits to remember how lucky you already are.

Axx


----------



## Bethany915

Thanks, ladies, for your kind words of support.  

Morrigan - I guess you never know, standard IVF might work for me - but as you say I'm hoping I won't need to try it  .  

Amelia - my KD's partner is a woman (she's in her 50s - as is he - with grown up kids).  A tricky situation, so I have to try to be sensitive to how she might be feeling ...

B xx


----------



## Fuisha

Bethany - that sounds very complicated re relationships!!! To your question - I'm concerned the clinic would say no because of my age to medicated - but now I know its not age that makes more sense. I know that this might sound bad but I'd be happy with twins as then would never be thinking about the 2nd time going through it - assuming it works in the first place..

Greatgazza - I guess the answer re IUIvIVF is money and that I'm totally unphased by medical invasion! The clinic I saw a couple of years ago were very much "do what you want" but they had no success at DIUI. So I figured given stats on IVF I'd just go straight for that, no messing around! Now I have been more convinced by DIUI because of this site and success stories and figured that I should start by this - just copying others really  
The IVF did not seem a problem at all to me when explained, the main reason for change at the moment is money! If I can get pregs without spending £5k then I'll try that first - clinic in Denmark costing just £240 per insem.  I'd need some time to save for IVF whereas not for DIUI. So if I had £5k in my bank now I'd probably just go straight for IVF and not mess around with going to foriegn clinics!
As for the medicated bit, I figured that increased probability  - but it sounds like it doesnt quite work like that with the meds! (Thanks Bethany for explaining!)  Don't know if this helps?


----------



## bingbong

Having a medicated IUI does increase the chances of it working, depending on how you respond. If you have two good sized follies rather than one with a natural cycle then your chances of a BFP are increased, but so are you chances of twins (although many people with two follies don't end up with twins). If you take clomid you are unlikely to over respond enough to get OHSS, more chance of that if you take gonal-f I believe. 

I went straight for medicated because I wanted to increase my chances, and twins wasn't a deterrant (luckily!). I have PCOS and at many times in my life I haven't ovulated regulaly so always thought that I'd need clomid or something. Funnily in the couple of years before tx my body started working and I was ovulating monthly on my own.

It's great that we have seen so many BFPs on here after IUI lately, shows that it does work. I'm pleased that I went for IUI rather than IVF because it is easier on the body and much cheaper. I also went abroad mainly for the financial aspect of it. I also didn't really like LWC when I went for an Inseminar and thought that the cost for what you got was insane. 

Anyway, hope that rambling helps
bingbong x


----------



## caramac

I went for medicated IUI too as I thought it would increase my chances. I had no idea about my ovulation, cycles, etc as I'd only just come off the pill a month earlier. But I decided to try a low dose of clomid just to see how I reacted. So I had 50mg rather than the 100mg that most others used. I think I actually responded less well on each of my three attempts...but then I did find out I had a low AMH half way through so maybe that was why? If I had carried on with IUI i would probably have upped my clomid to 100mg for the next go.


----------



## greatgazza

thanks for the info bethany.  so if AMH measures quantity is there a test that measures quality?? i'm just wondering when/whether i would be told to consider donor eggs.  at the moment i obviously want to stick with mine but i could be living in cloud cuckoo land and burying my head in the sand if they're not up to the job?? anyone know about that?

bingbong were you worried about any risks of multiples using clomid as i thought that was a strong risk with pcos which i may have?

fuisha i'm like you, i don't care about medical invasion (altho i'm not looking forward to some of the drug side-effects i hear about) so the main factor for me is wanting a tx with higher success rates asap cos of my age.  if i was 35 i would defo be thinking about having a  few more diuis but don't think i've got that luxury.

i'm going to my doc tomo and i'm hoping she'll say i've had 3 consecutive miscarriages to get me some tests. even though she's turned into a bit of an unsmpathetic cow feel like i need to see her as she has said this and if i see another doc and they don't go for it i've burned my bridges.  what tests should i be asking/pushing for??

GGx


----------



## Fuisha

OK a question!
I had my STI tests through the GU clinic. Which was amazing as I only needed to pay £40 and then they'll give me a letter to confirm the results!
BUT, the pain of the chlamdyi test was excruitating and I couldn't manage it!!! So they changed to Urine test but what I am really now worried about is whether I am going to manage the pain for IUI. How painful is it in comparism for those who've had both?
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GG - very sorry to hear of your recent BFN.    

Re egg quality, there is unfortunately no test for this. One way to get an indication of egg quality is to do a cycle of IVF - this will give you some indication although is also no guarantee. 

I did 3 fresh cycles of IVF with my own eggs and one FET aged 38-39 and always got a good number of eggs and at least 2 'grade 1' embyros to transfer. And yet all those cycles were negative except the FET where the pregnancy was sadly non viable at 7 weeks (this was my first indication of an egg quality issue) 
I then did one last attempt with my own eggs and had PGD which is chromosome testing of embryos - all were chromosomally abnormal and I ended up with nothing to transfer. This was the point at which I moved to donor eggs. BUT, there are many women who have gone on to success with their own eggs after multiple cycles - when you get older it's all about finding the 'one good egg'......I had basically run out of emotional, physical and financial resources to keep looking for my elusive good egg - but everyone is different 

re tests I'm not sure what tests you could ask your GP for to be honest. You could have FSH and LH tested but these are only indicators of how you might respond to IVF and aren't conclusive in any way. And there is the AMH test for ovarian reserve, but again this won't help with egg quality
Such a difficult journey - good luck with your next steps 

Fuisha - I found it depended on the nurse doing the IUI, some were better with the speculum than others. I have always found smear tests very painful, I think I have a difficult to reach cervix and it was the speculum which was the issue. Probably a good idea to warn the clinic that you find it painful, so they can perhaps go with a smaller/narrower speculum to start with

Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

I'm not sure what how they did your clamydia tests? I had the full range of std tests and the urethra swap was uncomfortable, But IUI for me was relatively painless- It does depend on your cervix but I found it much better than a smear- also you should be having IUI at the fertile time of the month when cervix is most receptive to having things poked through it!. You will probably get a small amount of cramping due to uterus not likeing even small amounts of fluid. Also depends how relaxed you can be- At stork it was very relaxed- all cushions, soft music and candles and no stirrups- I'm not sure what my new clinic will be like. I hope it works first time for you but to be honest my cervix is that used to having various dildo cams and catheters etc..I can almost here it sighing and going- "What now?"

This will make you laugh though the first IUI I had I found a nice little basket with panty liners and little sachets of what I thought were wipes in the toilet- I tried to freshen up down there before hand and found that had I of known any danish I would of realised that it was an alcohol wipe!!!!!! lets just say I was feeling the burn when I had my first IUI and feeling just a little stupid !!!

If your worried take paracetamal an hour before just in case. It only takes a few minutes so you won't be in pain for ages if it does hurt. You'll be fine.

I only paid £25 for the letter from my GUM but they didn't do the hep B tests intially as I asked for a general screen and they don't include that as standard.


----------



## bingbong

Morrigan      alcohol wipes   . And no, Reprofit don't have candles and music and all that I'm afraid. 

My uterus is tilted backwards which can cause things to be painful, I found that it depended on who did the IUI, two out of my three were pretty painless, they were both done by men. The other one was done by a woman and that one hurt, so when I went back for the next one I requested someone else and that wasn't a problem. I really wouldn't worry too much, as Morrigan said your cervix is lower and softer at that time of the month than usual. 

bingbong x


----------



## caramac

GG - if I were in your shoes (age-wise) and using Reprofit cost-wise, I would probably try two more IUIs before moving on to own-egg IVF. But only if I could do the IUIs pretty soon (i.e. in the next couple of months so I wouldn't be wasting too much time). If you are worried about your egg quality, you could get Reprofit to do PGD on the IVF go so you get a better assessment of how good/bad they are. Fraggles did this on her first go at IVF when I was out there with her in June.

Fuisha - I always find cervical smear tests very uncomfortable - partly due to being tense, the speculum being large, metal and cold and the nurse probably doesn't do them as many times as the fertility doctors/nurses at clinics use speculums! The three times I've had IUI at Reprofit it has been slightly uncomfortable going in (and it always feels like you want to push it back out again!) but nowhere near as bad as the smear tests.

Morrigan - unfortunately no candles, cushions or soft music at Reprofit for IUI!!! But no stirrups either. Has anyone else seen The Back Up Plan where Jennifer Lopez has IUI and is up in stirrups and on this big clinic bed that the doctor then for some reason elevates up towards the ceiling (leaving her foo-foo right at eye level for anyone wandering into the room!) - made me chuckle no end!


----------



## morrigan

Dam no candles- I suspected this! don't suppose they serve herbal tea and nuts in reception either? Still if they get me pregnant I don't care !! Are you allowed to lie back and relax for 20 minutes?

I must watch that film!


----------



## caramac

No herbal tea or nuts in reception either! But there is free water!!!! Yes, you're allowed to relax for about 10-15 minutes afterwards.


----------



## greatgazza

Fuisha/girls is there a tx that you're having that requires all the STI tests?Which type of tx do you need to have them for?  And do i take it that they're free tests at the GU clinic but you need a letter as proof for whatever tx you're having?


----------



## morrigan

GG storklinik required proof you were free of certain infections before having iui. There's a list on there website - I had them free at local gum clinic and paid for letter. I suspect guidelines vary per country.


----------



## greatgazza

thanks morrigan.

do any of you know what tests i should be asking for regarding immune issues? i want to have tests to see if my miscarriages were due to something as i don't want to fork out on ivf if it's unlikely to work without help? i know there's stuff on here about it so i'll have a look but just wondered if any of you guys have those issues/know anything about them before i spend hours trawling.

GG x


----------



## Fuisha

Thanks everyone for all for answers, just hadn't previously considered whether their would be pain- great idea re paracetamol I was actually wondering whether I could get an anesthetic but will start with pain killers. And Morgan - you've seriously made me laugh!!!    It's so the sort of thing I would do!

The letter was £40 - but all the tests free. I was asked which ones I needed so I said give me everything - including Hep B Hep C as they can do those additional ones, seeing as no more cost and so thought I might as well! 
I am not sure what they were trying to do but it involved stretching it - and a swab, might have been my uretha I have no idea. I'd always though that chlymidia was a urine test but apparently it is not at the GUM clinic.
I think she was also trying to look at my cervix but I am not sure why?! too busy cursing in pain! My bloods were also an issue as the vein collapsed so all in all not so much high on the fun stakes.
Cervical smears were a nightmare for me and now I have to go to the hospital as my GP just gave up with me! Although at the hospital I was fine.
x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi girls

I like the sound of candles and cushions - if I ever end up going abroad, I might be tempted to go to that clinic just for that!!    

Fuisha - I had all the STD tests done via my GP / NHS gynaecologist and got a printout for free!  Sometimes they do high vaginal swab as well as chlamydia so maybe that's why they were poking around near your cervix. 

GG - re your egg quality question: although AMH is a measure of egg quantity, some consultants view it as an indicator of egg quality too.  The way I understand it is: if you have low egg quantity, you only have a few antral follicles developing each month.  Your body somehow "selects" the best follicle to develop into the dominant follicle each month which will then be released at ovulation.  Well, if the body only has (let's say) 4 antral follicles to "choose" from, there's less chance of ending up with a good one than if there were originally (let's say) 12 to choose from.

Hope that makes sense - I guess what I'm saying is I think you should have your AMH done!  As Suitcase says a cycle of IVF will also show you how you will respond - but probably worth AMH testing first before you shell out £5k on IVF!  Sadly, I have never seen AMH on the NHS - my clinic charges £114 for it but at one of the London clinics (think it's the Lister) you can get it for £62 - bargain!  

By the way, if you are worried about egg quality, have you considered trying DHEA supplements before moving to IVF?  I am thinking I might try it if my current IUI cycle does not work...

B xx


----------



## Fuisha

Hi girls

I too am liking the thought of candles and cushions too!

Bethany - thanks for the explaination re vaginal swab- I should really have asked at the time!

I think my NHS seems to be the most expensive for the letter - but they are bankrupt so probably need the money!

x


----------



## Bambiboo

Ive experienced the candles and cushions and they are good!!!!!!  

They also wrap you up in a soft blanket whilst you relax.

Hasn't worked so far mind you!!


----------



## Elpida

Hi all


Just thought I'd jump on here briefly with some news for those of you having treatment at Birmingham Women's. I spoke with my consultant today who updated me on the current donor sperm wait and he mentioned that they have additional funding form the gov and have employed someone specifically to recruit donors so they're hoping for stocks to improve. Of course, they still have to actually find donors and there will be a 6 month lag for quarantine but good news hopefully as I know they're currently running at about a 1 year wait - and I think you have to go to the back of the list once you've had your 'go'.


E x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Es, that's interesting as I am currently on the waiting list at BWH. I spoke to the donor co-ordinator a couple of weeks ago and although she did say that if I didn't hear from her I was to ring her monthly for an update, she didn't actually say that the wait was 12mths. When I was initially put on their list I remember waiting about 14mths for a donor, but was then able to have 2 subsequent goes as there wasn't anyone waiting for a donor with the same criteria at that time. I do hope that the extra funding from the government helps with the shortage and that we are both able to have tx sooner rather than later.

Hope all our IUI ladies are okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Do those clinics with waiting list let you import sperm? It seems to vary so much from clinic to clinic?


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Morrigan, unfortunately BWH are one of the clinics that don't allow you to import sperm. Although, if you have already imported sperm to another clinic in the UK, you can have it transfered to them.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

How odd- i hope you get a donor soon.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Morrigan, it's something to do with the excess paperwork involved apparently. How are you doing?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

It must be frustrating to wait- im bad at waiting but im sure the wait will be worth it. I'm  awaiting af to start first clomid cycle- it's due today!


----------



## Elpida

Lou Ann


I was told that I could import to the BWH - might be worth checking with them again.


E  x x


----------



## morrigan

I looked into importing to reprofit before I decided to Use there spermbank and it appeared the company did all the paperwork- shipping was expensive though.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Es, will enquire again   

Morrigan, when are you due to cycle?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

soon soon lou-ann- start clomid monday !!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Ooo, that's great Morrigan   . I hope that you don't get bad side effects from the clomid, and    that this is the one for you   . Good luck!! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Hows everyone doing?

Quick question for you clomid experienced girls- Have you ever come across pleuritic (worse when you breath in) chest pain as a side effect of clomid (in the absence of any other side effects)


----------



## caramac

Nope - I didn't have any side effects from the clomid as far as I was aware! I took mine at night though just before bed so maybe I slept through everything?


----------



## bingbong

Nope, never had that either. I also took mine at night. Hope that all is ok.

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

I havn't had any side effects really other than the odd sweat but I was slightly concerned the pain was sign of bood clot- I got a colleague check me out this evening and all looks well- can't rule it out without going to hosp for blood tests but i think the risk is low so i will ignore pain and assume its a muscle thing unless the pain get worse.

i have taken mine in the morning as I have been on nights for the first half of week- so was going to bed in the morning. Thanks for the tip on that one girls.


----------



## GIAToo

Hi   
I have just been doing a bit of a search on IUI timing and found some old threads, but wanted to pick your collective brains if you don't mind.

Some of you know I am going through my 3rd IVF cycle, but today the scan showed I only have one follie at 18mm, but good lining so I have decided to convert to IUI.  I know chances are small etc, but the cost of abandoning the cycle are about the same and I can only afford one more full IVF so I thought I'd give it a go.  Plus Peny at Serum suggested I try a few IUIs so you never know eh?   
Having made the decision and felt quite calm about the whole thing   now I am a bit worried about the timing of my basting.  I have been told to take the trigger shot at 9.30pm tonight and then go for basting at 3.30pm on Wednesday, which is 42 hours later and seems a little bit of a long time to me.  I'm tempted to do my trigger shot at 11.30pm   

What do you think?

I appreciate any views.......  
Thanks 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## morrigan

You have a lovely follie by the sounds of it- I hope its a special oneas all your growing energy has gone into it.

Most people say you ovulate 36- 40 hours after trigger shot- so at 42 hours you would have only ovulated 6 hrs if you were at bottom end of scale. I have also heard 24-40 hour mentioned. 

I don't know much about IVF drug regime but will you have been taken a drug that stops ovulation- would this mean they think it would take longer after trigger?- I'm probably talking rubbish with that question!!!. I would be wary of changing time without speaking to them unless you a very aware of when you ovulate. Is there a chance you could ask clinic to scan you in morning of basting to put your mind at rest?

I am seriously considering asking for a post iui scan this time to confirm i have ovulated. I think there is someone collating timings on the IUI thread somewhere.

Good luck.


----------



## bingbong

I too would be hesitant to change the timing suggested by the clinic, I was tempted to do that on my first cycle cos I thought that they weren't giving long enough between the trigger and IUI but I later found out their reasoning for that and it made perfect sense, and if I had changed the timing it wouldn't have helped matters. Did you ask them why they were suggesting so long? I think that timing with IUI is a bit of a gamble but they know what they're doing and as Morrigan says you will only just be outside the up to forty hours. It is so hard but I really hope that this follie comes through for you        

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Gia2, I'm not sure of trigger timings as yet to do one. Your follie sounds good, I hope it is the one for you     

Update from me, I have spoken to my clinic today (shortly followed by AF arriving   ), so will start my clomid cycle this week   . Need to phone the clinic tomorrow to officially get the ball rolling.

Hope all other IUI ladies are okay.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Mifi

GIA2 the IUI that worked for me I was basted 39 hours after trigger but I cant remember the size of my follie sorry    lots of          this is the one    

Love FM XXX


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks for your thoughts girls.    I have just read the info that the Lister gave me today (er...probably should have done that first eh?   ) and it says they do insemination 36-48 hours after the trigger shot, so I'll just stick to what they said.  It would be wonderful if this were my golden egg..........

Morrigan - with IVF once you take the trigger shot you stop taking the other meds (that stop ovulation) and they time egg collection for 36 hours later, so I don;t think it slows it down at that point IYSWIM.

Lou-Ann - Good luck with this cycle!      

BB - Hope you're doing ok hun   

Thanks FM - I'm just   now ..it's all I have left   

Thanks again and hello to all the other IUI ladies 
GIA Tooxx


----------



## morrigan

I like the idea of a golden egg!

Ooo good luck Lou- ann- I hope this is the one for you.


----------



## upsydaisy

GIAToo - Really hope your golden eggy meets Mr super swimmer and gets jiggy    
I can't help with timing advice as my successful IUI was only 15 hours after the trigger, which most info says is way too early   .  You just have to accept that the clinic knows what they're doing and really value their success ratings.  So so so hope this is the one       
Love Upsyxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Gia2, good luck for basting tomorrow     

I have got my first scan tomorrow. All being okay, I will start clomid tomorrow night   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Lou-Ann good luck for your scan tomorrow     I hope that you enjoy clomid and that it agrees with you. Really hope that this is the one for you    

GIA2 good luck for basting tomorrow,  that IUI is just what you need      

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks BB   . Will keep you posted   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-ann - thank you and good luck for your scan tomorrow      

BB - thanks hun - I can but hope!   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Gia2, I hope that your tx went well and you are now PUPO   .

I had my baseline scan today and all is good. Lining is nice and thin, and there is nothing there that shouldn't be, so I start taking clomid tonight for 5 days, and then back next Weds for another scan   

Hope all our other IUI ladies are okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Hope all went well with basting today GIA2   , really hope this is your time   

Glad to hear all went well with your scan Lou-Ann - good luck with the clomid - wishing you that ellusive bfp this cycle   

Love and best wishes, Krissi xx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Girls, 
well yesterday was rather stressful.  When I got to the clinic the embryologist told me that the sperm they had defrosted had a low sperm count (4 mill and they like a minimum of 5 mill) and therefore did I want to defrost the lst vial I had!  I was already panicking about the timing of my IUI at this point as you know    I went for a walk and tried to make a few calls then went back in.  I asked if they were "moving well" ( I felt really annoyed that I didn't know anything about sperm counts and motility so didn't know what I was dealing with really!) and she said they were.  She then said that there was no guarantee that the last vial would be any better so that made my decision: I would keep the last vial for the very likely event that I would need it for another go at IVF! I went back to the waiting room, but tbh I just wanted to have a good cry.  I felt so stressed.    Then the nurse couldn't get the catheter passed my cervix (which was apparently tilted!) and after a few attempts she had to go and get a doctor and another nurse.  THe doctor was lovely (as was the nurse) and in the end I was laughing through my tears, but basically I feel that there is no way I am likely to get pregnant    .  I wondered if I should just forget the whole thing, but it's so hard to stop treatment in the middle of it isn't it?  A bit like trying to stop a herd of buffalo running in the same direction! 
Sorry for the rant and the me post, but feel very down and unhopeful and needed to offload. 

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## morrigan

Oh giatoo you poor thing you've had such bad luck on this cycle - only one if those millions needs to swim so I hope it's one of those things were everything goes wrong and that's the one that works out as things have a funny way of being like that.

Now you have week where you can relax as you don't have to think about tx and testing is still far enough away to not drive you mad yet- take it easy and do something to treat yourself xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

GIA too - poor you     .  I wouldn't have had a clue about sperm numbers etc either.  I had the tilted cervix experience, ended up with goodness knows how many people wearing head torches and wielding magnifying implements trying to locate the blinking thing   all dignity had definitely left the building by that point   


So so hope that like Morrigan said it's one of those times where it all goes wrong but works out right  
Take care
Upsy
xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

GiaToo, sorry that you had a stressful day yesterday    . Also    that 'the one' makes it to the target and you get positive news at the end of your 2ww   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Giatoo- hope youve had a relaxing day.

Lou-ann- hope your escaping clomid side effects.

Is anyone else cycling at the moment?

I'm starting clomid again today- woo hoo ! ive decided this will be my last IUI- I have no faith it will work but i feel i need to prove ive really exhausted the iui route before moving to IVF.


----------



## GIAToo

Hello ladies,

Lou-ann - sorry I didn't mention your scan the other day (was feeling a bit sorry for myself   ) but I'm glad everything was looking good and you can get going on your next cycle.  I really hope that this is the one for you too         

Upsy - you did make me laugh with your description and the talk of head torches     The doctor did apologise to me for having to put me "through all this" and I just said "Don't worry, all my romantic notions of making babies went out the window ages ago!"    They were all laughing in the end, because quite frankly, what else can you do?

morrigan - I really really hope that this final shot at IUI proves to be the one for you too hun.      Shame that you are missing the meet up, but understand your priorities   

Thanks for the  kind words and reassurances girls, it really does help to know that people support you and understand what you're going through.  I felt so weird after insemination at the thought that there was a strange man's sperm inside me   , I guess with IVF it doesn't enter your body as such, well not as sperm, just as an embryo, so the thought never really entered my head in that way.  Hope that makes sense.

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all ok   

GIA tooxx


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Giatoo

sorry to hear your news and the stress you went through, really hope despite everything this could be the one that makes it.  

I'm just curious as I haven't had ivf yet (god talk about positive thinking eh??!!), what are the reasons people sometimes switch from IVF to IUI?  Do you need to have a minimum number of follies for IVF and if you have only one it's probably not worth going through with it but you may as well have a go at IUI?  Also, if you're using donor sperm don't clinics guarantee a certain motility etc?  you have paid for sperm that's good enough for the job and if their minimum is 5 mil (or whatever the numbers are) then isn't it their responsibility to provide you with sperm of that quality/that meets those standards?  I'm not sure how it works over here. and i could have misunderstood something.

GG x


----------



## morrigan

I hadn't realised this was your first IUI Giatoo- I always have a little giggle to myself about strangers sperm when i got through the anything to declare bit at the airport!!!!

I bet you'd be hard pressed to find a group of woman that have had so many men looking at our bits compared to the amount of sex we've had !!!


----------



## GIAToo

Morrigan said "I always have a little giggle to myself about strangers sperm when i got through the anything to declare bit at the airport!!!!

I bet you'd be hard pressed to find a group of woman that have had so many men looking at our bits compared to the amount of sex we've had !!! "

    (I always have trouble quoting people on here!   )

Morrigan - yes, my first IUI - when I went to Serum, Peny suggested I try a few IUIs anyway as I produce so few eggs on max dose stimms.

greatgazza - you're right, if you don't produce enough follies with IVF you have 3 choices (1) abandon the whole thing (2) convert to IUI or (3) got to EC and hope to get an egg or maybe two.  On my first IVF I had no idea that I may be able to produce more than two follies, so I decided to go for EC with just 2 follies.  However, some clinics won't let you get to EC on so few follies.  The Lister do.  This time, because I knew that I could respond better than I had, AND had actually got pg on my last IVF, I decided to save my money for another go at IVF (if needed   ) when hopefully I would have a better cycle and produce more eggs.   
With regards the sperm, I am waiting for the clinic to confirm what the other vials of sperm were like for my previous IVF attempts BEFORE I go back to the sperm bank and question it.  The sperm bank say that in their ART vials (which they say are suitable for IVF), there are 15mill of sperm and so at the very least there should have been 15 mill - BUT I think that may be before they are washed again, which the Lister does regardless of whether the sperm bank has washed them already.  Goodness, hope that all makes sense.  I'm still learning new things as I go    All I know is I have very CLEAN sperm up there!!   

Can't tell you how much better I feel today. Isn't it ridiculous that I spent all my life worrying that if anyone even came near me with their "magic wand" I might get pregnant and now I have 4 million swimmers inside me, I can't believe that I could possible get pregnant?!!!   

GIA Too xxx


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 I am so pleased to hear that you're feeling better today   , it's so hard to keep up PMA sometimes. I totally understand what you mean about having a strange man's sperm inside you, I really felt like that after my first IUI. I also have a naughty cervix and found that some doctors could still do the job with relatively little pain, and others couldn't (strangely the male ones seemed better!). 

Morrigan I really hope that this last IUI is the one for you     so sorry that you won't be at the meet though   

Lou-Ann I hope that the clomid is doing its job and not causing you too many problems   

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

GiaToo, glad that you are feeling better today   . Thanks for the   , sending loads to you too for your 2ww       

Morrigan, I think I've had more women than men look at my bits after having tx   . I hope that this is your last IUI too, in a positive way      . Hope the clomid doesn't give you any nasty side effects. I've had a few twinges on the right hand side, so hopefully the comid is kicking in   .

Hope everyone else is ok   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## greatgazza

Glad you're feeling better.  It can all be so overwhelming at times it really is hard to see a light at the end of the tunnel.

Just curious as well Giatoo your signature says that at one time your FSH was 91 then went right down....high FSH isn't good is it (if i'm getting things the right way round) do you have any idea how come yours dropped so dramatically?  Was there something you did to try and change it?  Or is it just one of those unexplained things? And also within what kinda time frame did that change happen?

GG x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi GG,

At the time my FSH was 91, I had come off the pill approx 6 weeks earlier (in the July) and the reason I went to my doc was because my period was late, I was getting terrible headaches and thought I was perimenopausal....I was!  I think the reason it went so high was because my body (my pituitary gland) was trying to kick start all my natural hormones back into action after being on the pill for 12-18 months (can't remember!) Luckily I decided to come of the pill on a whim really, I was only on it to try and control my PMT (or muderous road-rage!   ) and after a week at a spa I decided that I would try and deal with the PMT via nutrition.  If I hadn't come off the pill at that point I think I would still be under the illusion that I could get pregnant easily at around age 44!! (just as many of my family have!)    

When my periods started up again in October, my FSH naturally came down so when I was tested again in December it was only 11 (although in effect it is probably higher than this as it is being suppressed by my high E2 levels - I think that's the way it works).

Anyway, the short answer is I didn't DO anything to bring it down, my body just got itself in a state.  My cycle is bang on 28 days now, even after the miscarriage etc, but I still have this low ovarian reserve anyway.   

Sorry I have nothing useful to advise on bringing FSH levels down.  At the Lister they go by your worst FSH measurement, but because I was menstruating regularly there was (is?) hope.

Take care
GIA Tooxx


----------



## greatgazza

Thanks giatoo

hopefully i'm not asking for myself as my fsh last dec 09 was ok i think (is 3.9 ok/good?) but i just had bloods done again yesterday so will know what state my levels are in next week.  i was just curious as i know it being high isn't good and women want to bring it down but really as you say it is what it is.  I saw nurse at recurrent mc clinic this week and she said the same sort of thing.....she also said however much tx we have or however much we pay there are no guarantees we'll get pg....something we all know but hearing it, yet again, in black and white as it were had me in tears. 

i need to change my profile but i'm 42 now like you and all people bang on about is our age....HELLO, I KNOW!!!   didn't plan to be in this situation actually!!  'oooh no, i don't want to go out with you and have your babies thanks, i want to not be able to find mr right, pay thousands for stressful treatment, take body altering drugs, have several hundred tests, jab myself with needles, get poked around, cry a lot and really struggle please'.....  

GGx


----------



## GIAToo

Ah bless you      - I know how you feel about "ending up here" not through choice!  Who'd CHOOSE this?   But in my low moments I do remind myself that I'd rather be doing this than having babies with ANY of my exes!!   

FSH should be below 10, so it's very likely yours will still be ok.      Do let us know and remember that FSH, AMH etc are all just PART of the puzzle and not necessarily the whole picture.  I think that nurse was very insensitive and perhaps a little patronising, treating you like you didn't KNOW what she was telling you.  Keep positive hun - I know it's hard - but there is always hope and there are always options, some harder to grasp, but still there.    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Aww thanks as well   

I know what you mean about the exes.  There is one of mine (who is still one of my best friends) that i think god if only i'd seen then what i see now but at the time he absolutely worshipped me and i just didn't love him enough and treated him like rubbish the poor bloke.  he's single but got two kids of his own so don't think he wants to help me out in that department sadly....

i was also curious you mention you were told you were menopausal/perimenopausal but you are still having periods? (sorry if tmi)  a friend of mine is having tests to see if she's menopausal as she hasn't had a period for 4 months and i keep telling her about this site but i don't know if it's for her just yet.  i also, a few days ago, got zita west's book and was really surprised and very panicked to read that fertility can stop up to ten years before the last period.  That really stunned me.

it's quite heartening to know your family have done ok at age 44.  one of my sisters just had her third at 42. so it aint over till the fat lady sings and i ain't singing  
GG x


----------



## GIAToo

Shame about your ex GG, but everything happens for a reason is what I believe   

The "menopause"actually happens on ONE date and that is the date when you haven't had a period for 12 months.  Peri--menopause is all the time leading up to that date and AFTER that date you are in post-menopause.  So yes, sometimes women are in the peri-menopausal state (AND still having periods) for 10 years. 

There is another site called The Daisy Network for women who are going through early (peri)menopause if your friend wants to have a look at that?  
xxxx


----------



## morrigan

giatoo- how you doing?

Lou-ann- have you got follie scan today or tommorrow- good luck?

GG where you at with your plans - are you cycling again,

Is anyone else having tx at mo?

afm- i'm gearing up for this weekend- i just hope it all slots into place- going to discuss IVF as next option with clinic when i'm there as thats the next recomended step!


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Morrigan - not doing too good today myself.  Had a job interview today and I don't think it went well and even if it did I don't really want the job (paying HALF what I normally earn) and I just feel a bit despondent about my whole life.  Good luck with this weekend hun.   I hope this is the one for you       



How is everyone else?

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Morrigan, my follie scan is tomorrow, thanks for the good luck wishes   . How's the clomid treating you? I hope that everything runs smoothly for you at the weekend too, and    that you won't need to move onto IVF   .

GiaToo, sorry that you aren't doing very well today   

  to everyone else   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Lou-ann


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Gia    x


----------



## bingbong

Oh GIA2 I hope that life looks a lot more positive for you soon    

Lou-Ann lots of luck tomorrow for your scan      

Morrigan I so hope that you don't need to use the info you get in your IVF chat     

bingbong x


----------



## some1

Good luck for scan tomorrow Lou-Ann, hope it goes well

GIAToo and Morrigan - sending you both some     and    

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks BB and Some1    

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies

I had my scan this morning and I have 1 follie on the right measuring 13.5mm, and 3 on the left measuring 14mm, 12.5mm and 12mm. At the moment I have too many follies to continue, so I am hoping that the 2 smaller ones back off. Disappointing bit is my lining is only 4.5mm, so if that hasn't thickened up by Friday then I may have to abandon. I have eaten brazil nuts and have a heat pad on my tummy, any other suggestions to help are more than welcome    

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## acrazywench

Hi Lou-Ann, how about trying pineapple juice too and making sure you drink 2 litres of water a day? I don't know for sure if it helps, but it may be worth a try. Is there any way they can reduce your clomid so that the smaller follies stop growing?

Hope your lining thickens, the two small one stay small and everything goes well on Friday. I think lining can grow by 1mm - 2mm a day, so by Friday it may be ok. I think Starbuck had a thin lining on her last iui and Starbaby managed to snuggle in nice and tight - so fingers crossed your clinic let you go ahead. 

GIAtoo and Morrigan - sending you lots of    . Hope everything starts looking up soon.

x


----------



## some1

Oh Lou-Ann, hope your follies sort themselves out and your lining thickens up - sounds like you are pretty sensitive to clomid, thank goodness you went for the lower dose!  You are on the right track with what you are doing to thicken your lining i.e. keeping tummy warm and getting plenty of selenium (in brazil nuts and pineapple juice).  Did they say whether you had a triple layer? I was told that was more important than lining thickness in the early scans.  Lots can change in 48 hours, hope you get good news on Friday     

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks ACW and Some1   
ACW, I took my clomid cd2-6, so have finished taking them now.  
Some1, E did the scan and she didn't mention anything about whether or not it was a triple layer.
I hope both you ladies are right and things change by Friday   . I'm off to the shops to get some pineapple juice   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Lou-ann I had too many follicles on my first scan last cycle and only two became dominant a few days later - plenty if time for lining- always worth making sure they do average of few measurements as it can be inacuratr with lining !

Hope your having better time giatoo xx

Afm- arghhh the clomids given me thrush - after a trawl of pharmacist board I've taken canestan- hope it clears up before scan on Friday other wise may be an unpleasant wanding for all concerned !! Sorry tmi-


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks morrigan, that sounds reassuring about the follicles. I hope you thrush clears up by Friday   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## greatgazza

hi girls

giatoo sorry you've been having a bit of a miserable time, it's hard when going through all this to deal with normal life stuff as well isn't  it. makes everything seem harder and more overwhelming 

Lou ann hope you're follies and lining and perking up and look good at your next scan.

sorry you're having some trouble as well morrigan, hope you feel better soon.  so when are you going for your next tx?  I'm due in Copenhagen on saturday (stupidly booked a flight that's in the middle of the night fri night/sat morning which i'm regretting now...hey ho)  and come back on tues.

GGx


----------



## GIAToo

GG - thanks hun      Good luck for Saturday       

Lou-ann - I hope your follies play ball and are all the right size (large or small) and in the right number by Friday!        

Morrigan - how you doing hun?  When do you fly out?

BB, Some1 and ACW - thanks for all your positivity, mine does go a bit AWOL sometimes.  I checked with the clinic and altho I only had 4mill sperm, the motility was 80% so you never know eh?  Oh and I did have that beautiful triple layer lining!   

AFM - Tuesday was just bad as I had a rotten interview, but since then been  keeping busy.  Did some voluntary work at a hospice and feeling  better.  It's nice to feel like you're working even if you're not  getting paid and actually they appreciate you more when they're not  paying you!   Feel like AF is coming and getting spotty, but tbh that's how I felt when I was pregnant too so who the hell knows?   I won't test, but I'm starting to think about going out to buy a test..........  

Lots of love to you all
GIA Tooxx


----------



## morrigan

hi

GG- good luck for saturday- Its going to busy on 2WW thread again shortly!

GIatoo- I'm glad your feeling a bit more postive.

Lou-ann sending you postive scan vibes for tommorrow.

I'm flying out tommorrow which I'm predicting will be a stressful day as I have to get into london for scan at 09.00 which is going to mean dragging my suitcase in rush hour as I have to be at airport by 12 so will have to go straight from clinic as theres not time to get home! I expect I won't need to be there until monday now so a wasted stress and rush- I really must go and pack!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Morrigan wishing you loads of luck I really hope that this is your last trip out there!!!

GAIT- Sorry to hear about your interview, but glad that you are enjoying your courses and the voluntary work.  Your OTD is my birthday so I really hope that you are celebrating as well!!  
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks for the    ladies   . Here's hoping that the heat pads, brazil nuts and pineapple juice have worked   

Morrigan, hope your scan goes well tomorrow too, and have a safe journey   

GiaToo, glad that you are feeling better after doing your voluntary work. Sending you loads of   .

GG, good luck for your tx this weekend   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## greatgazza

thanks lou ann

safe journey tomorrow Morrigan, you poss won't read this now but you're going to CFC aren't you?  Can't remember if it's your first time there after being at Stork or if you've been there before?

Giatoo the hospice work sounds good, i keep meaning to do some volunteering as i've been out of work for a while and really need to get a job.  not been actively pushing myself for a few months really as getting started with getting my head round all this has taken up my time but now i do need to think about a job but i worry that i won't get one as no one's going to want to take someone on either a temp job or permanent if you immediately say you want time off are they??  tx seems to have taken over my life right now.  i think if i'd had a job when i started i would have fitted it in somehow and just dealt with it but now i've been organising tx without having  a job i can't imagine how so many on here seem so organised and get it all done with really busy jobs as well....

it's a bit like ever imagining having a date or a possible relationship while we do this..the tx and a job (unless you're already in one and have holiday to take etc or god forbid an understanding employer) or tx and a relationship don't seem two things that can happen simultaneously.... picture the first date...'yeah sorry i can't meet you next week i'm nipping overseas to get me some sperm' hmmmm not sure he'd taking my number...

GG x

GG x


----------



## sweet1

ha ha GG....yes I understand your point exactly....I can't believe nearly a year has gone by and in that time I will onl have managed to fit in 3 IUI's due to time and money. It's all a bit rubbish really. I'm feeling a little bit down at the moment, because I've been spending a little bit of time with a guy rather than being alone all the time as per usual and now it seems to be over, and although we were just friends it sort of reminds you what you don't have....all I seem to be doing it waiting.....anyway I'll stop rambling, but I haven't posted for a little while so thought I'd pop on (while my internet connection is actually working) and say hi and wish all IUI ladies all the best, I will be joining you again in November hopefully xx


----------



## morrigan

good to here from you sweet sa- Hope the break even if it was enforced will have you super relaxed!

Thanks GG- I'm reprofit but missing denmark!!


----------



## Bambiboo

Have a good trip Morrigan x x


----------



## greatgazza

sweet sa, sorry you're feeling a bit down.  i know exactly how you feel, exactly, been really feeling it recently. it feels like that option is totally closed off whilst we're doing this.  maybe if we were lucky enough to get pg or were actually single mums there feels like a light at the end of the tunnel and maybe there's a chance of meeting a single dad etc but it seems like if this is what we've decided to do having a man around is really off the agenda for quite some time and that does feel f***ing lonely and sad at times.  Especially hard when, possibly like most of you, all our friends are married with kids or maybe single mums with boyfriends or single mums who at least have the option to date but even if they don't meet someone it doesn't all feel so desperate as they at least already have their kids.....

if you don't mind me asking, if you and this guy were 'just friends' how come it's over as such?  also, where are you going to be going for your next possible tx in november? are you an at home or an abroadie girl??

GG x


----------



## lulumead

hello ladies,
wow - this conversation seems very timely! I have a lovely man staying at mine for the next three weeks, who I totally adore and we were having some fun when he was over from the states the last few times but this time round he has made it clear its just friends. So frustrating...especially as he has been so supportive of me over the last week. Grrr....sometimes feels like we are penalised for knowing our minds and doing something about it - doesn't make it any easier.


i suppose we have to take heart that we are doing the right thing and firmly believe that this doesn't mean the right man won't come along in the future. In fact they will probably be even better as they will be taking on more   


good luck with treatments all...sending you all lots of    
xxx


----------



## greatgazza

thanks lulumead

sorry to hear about your recent situation. like you say..gggrrrrrrr.

just curious did this guy know all along what you were doing (tx wise i mean)? if he did, what did he think and how did you broach that subject? what a shame it didn't come to more.  it's so hard as you say it's 'knowing our own minds' but although i know i want kids this is never the way i would have wanted or dreamed it would be.  if i knew i would have ended up in this situation i wouldn't have left it so late but i really thought i would have met someone and have had kids before now...

i think we're being penalised for our body clocks not being fair.  men can go on procreating for a lot longer and we have big ben hanging over us waiting to 'dooooooonnnnnnnggggg'.  If i had another ten years bodyclock wise i think i'd still be dating like a nutter and hoping like a loon....

but then hey the dating scene wasn't all that, 1 in 3 marriages ends in divorce and we'd probably end up holding the baby in the end anyway !!  AND we don't have some ridiculous divorce/break up battle/trauma so wow! everything's rosy!! haha   Who'd want a partner anyway, they're rubbish!

GG x


----------



## GIAToo

greatgazza said:


> if i knew i would have ended up in this situation i wouldn't have left it so late but i really thought i would have met someone and have had kids before now...
> 
> i think we're being penalised for our body clocks not being fair. men can go on procreating for a lot longer and we have big ben hanging over us waiting to 'dooooooonnnnnnnggggg'. If i had another ten years bodyclock wise i think i'd still be dating like a nutter and hoping like a loon....
> 
> but then hey the dating scene wasn't all that, 1 in 3 marriages ends in divorce and we'd probably end up holding the baby in the end anyway !! AND we don't have some ridiculous divorce/break up battle/trauma so wow! everything's rosy!! haha  Who'd want a partner anyway, they're rubbish!
> 
> GG x


Yeah! What she said!

Hope you're ok Lulu - <hugs> (haven't worked out how to add smileys on the quick reply yet! doh!

<hugs> to Sweet SA too
GIA Too xx


----------



## starbuck

Hi Lou-Ann

As crazy mentioned I did have a thin lining on my last cycle.  Measured 5 I think so the consultant did a scan to check its consistancy and said it was fine to go ahead. Told me all about some research he did on this and that it was all about quality and not thickness.  Anyway Starbaby had no problems with it and is now sleeping next door.  Good luck.

Love and good luck to all other IUIs too.  

Starbuck
x


----------



## morrigan

Hope you've had good scan Lou-ann.

I can never decide wether it's more stressful to not have a man or to have one around !

Afm - scan today- my linings only 5.7 but good triple layer so I think it's ok- I've got a 21.6 19.6 and 15.6. Currently at airport and havnt heard about timings triggers etc so a but stressed ! I'm also hoping number three gives up !!!!


----------



## morrigan

me again!!!! 

Hope everyone is ok?

Have not got plan from stephan trigger tonight at 2100 and iui at 10 tommorrow- i'm really confused by that as its such a short time between trigger and iui but maybe because my follie was nearly 22 any way- I am going to trust that he is the consultant and he was specific about times so must be for a reason.


----------



## greatgazza

Good luck morrigan.   Yes I'm sure Stepan knows what he's doing and has timed it for good reason.

I leave tonight at quarter to flipping four in the morning.  Really wish i'd manged to time it differently, not looking forward to it at all at the moment.

GG x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Good luck Morrigan   . As GG has said, I'm sure that Stepan has good reasoning for the timing   .    this is the one for you   

GG, have a safe flight!
Thanks for all the good luck wishes and   , but despite having 3 good follicles my lining was only 6.6 (quality of it was not mentioned, just thickness). So after a discussion with the nurse, have abandoned this cycle   . I will go back to a natural cycle with scans next month just to make sure that the thin lining was due to the clomid. 

Starbuck, after hearing you conceived starbaby on a lining of 5mm, I am now wondering whether it would have worked   

Good luck to all those about to have tx   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

lou-ann you poor thing- I'm suprised they cancelled you at 6mm but I guess in the uk your investing alot of money to risk it not working-Mines only 5.7mm but the cost of the basting is not that much so i guess its a risk worth taking as Ive already spent out on flights etc... you must be gutted though- I think you should still have ultrasound and trigger plan  next time even if you don't take the clomid. Some of the injecctable dont effect lining to but the drug costs are then significant I think. Hope your ok.  

Sounds unpleasant GG but then again thats coming from someone who flew out to CPH after a night shift had basting flew back and did another night shfit not sleeping for 72 hours so perhaps I shouldn't advise Lol!

  to everyone else.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou-Ann I am so sorry to hear that your cycle has been abandoned,   
L x


----------



## bingbong

Lou-Ann       

Good luck Morrigan and GG

bingbong x


----------



## acrazywench

Lou-Ann, so sorry your cycle was abandoned.    

Morrigan - sending lots of     your way for basting.

x


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-ann - so sorry your cycle was abandoned      

Morrigan and GG - hope the weekend goes well for you both        

Hi everyone else   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## some1

Lou-Ann - so sorry that you have had to abandon this month, you must be feeling very disappointed.  A natural cycle with scans like a good way forward.  Will send lots of    for a lovely plump lining next time   

Morrigan - hope IUI has gone well today, sending you lots of    for your 2ww

GG - good luck for your treatment!

Some1
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you ladies, your support means alot   . Here's hoping everything goes to plan next month   

Morrigan, have just posted on the 2ww board, but congrats on being pupo   
GG, hope your IUI has gone okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## greatgazza

hi girls, just copied this from the 2ww thread.

Morrigan and Giatoo, good luck and fingers crossed!

I'll be joining you tomorrow on the 2ww.

Had scan yesterday, lining 9mm, follie 20mm (doc didn't really mention any others just that one, thinnk the others weren-t significant enough)  took trigger at 00:20 last night and tx at 12:20 tomorrow.....hope that timing sounds good?? 

Did opk today at 12 and it showed nothing, did another at 3 and it was positive for LH surge, so hopefully that means the clinic's timing is good??  Was in  bit of a panic yesterday as i thought 20mm meant i was ready to pop and was worried about the timing the clinic was proposing so i  called them again with my concerns and whether i should be basted earlier but doc said not to worry and most women ovulate with follies at 25-26mm.  And as has been said on here if the sperm gets there before the egg that's better isnt it??  Can anyone remind me when we ovulate after LH surge?  If i surged today (dont really understan how lh surge will work cos thought trigger will have overridden it??) at 15.00 when i have tx tomorrow that will be 20 hours post surge and 36 hours post trigger....

GG x


----------



## Lou-Ann

GG, glad that your scan went well yesterday, good luck for tx tomorrow and the 2ww       

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Thanks for all your wishes.

GG that sounds great timing good luck. Your trigger shot will turn opk positive so you won't see natural LH surge although it will just top up the trigger in the background.


----------



## morrigan

How are all you IUI girls- whos cycling at moment/ soon-- I hope this is your month Lou-ann

I have now decided I'm done with IUIs- planning first IVF cycle in Feb ooo feel like a traitor to this thread lol!!!!  of course i will be keeping up- It feels weird to get my head round- i'd got comfortable with the old IUI game.


----------



## GIAToo

Hi girls!   

Just got an email back from the IVF Nurse linked to Serum and she and Peny reckon if my heart is not ready to move on to DE (or embyros) then I should try a couple of natural IUIs and they'll get me some good sperm    They reckon my chances are 10-15% which seems high, but they do always quote higher than other places.

My worry with natural IUI is that I have just ovulated on day 9!! I haven't monitored my cycle before so no idea if this is "normal" for me, but presumably if I ovulate early it makes it a bit tricky for a natural IUI??  Do they use a trigger shot with natural IUI - sorry for being thick, this is all new to me!

Do you think I'm mad to try IUI?  I've never had my tubes checked, but as soon as my Hidden C test came back negative, Peny suggested trying IUI.
Thanks for any help! 

How is everyone??   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Grace10704

If its any help at all I have just got pregnant with unmedicated IUI at age 41 so it is possible!  I'm not sure but think that you can use trigger with unmedicated but I guess that would rely on you not having ovulated naturally first!  Am sure others will be along soon with all the technical stuff but wanted to just say give IUI a try - there's been quite a bit of luck with it lately on this board so maybe it'll do the trick for you.
Best of luck whatever you decide


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Giatoo

I'm no expert and i'm sure others more experienced will also come along but my two iuis were unmedicated apart from the trigger shot.  First time i had my scan on day 9 was told to trigger on day 12 and i had tx on day 13, second time i had scan on day 12 triggered at midnight that night and had tx on day 14.  It does sound like you're ovulating early but with only one month of monitoring it's hard to say if that's 'normal' for you or not, or perhaps previous tx's can have an impact, personally i don't know.  Maybe you would just need to have a scan on day 7 and see how things look? or maybe it's worth monitoring for another month to see if that is normal for you.  Perhaps it's worth telling the serum nurse this and see what they say.

Out of interest why are they suggesting IUI, over IVF with OE's? I'm curious as i'm thinking about OEIVF but then i do see on here women who've had IVF and then got pg with IUI so it's confuses me about what might work...

How you feeling about Peny/serum now?  I'm still totally in a head spin and very very low   .  don't really know what on earth to do next...

GG x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies   

Thanks Morrigan   . I hope that you are able to get your head round the IVF thing soon   . 
GiaToo, if they are suggesting trying IUI then they must think it is worth you trying. I hope that it works for you   

AFM, I have a scan booked for next Weds to check my lining. If all is well, then I will take it from there. I am doing a natural cycle and hoping to use a trigger shot to get better tx timing. 

Hope all our other IUI ladies are okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks you lovely lot   

Morrigan - I can probably answer a few questions about IVF if you have any to ask in the future. 

Lou-ann - hope all is well with your scan    and  this is the one for you 

Grace - thank you, it gives me hope to be reminded of success stories like yours  

GG - As you know I have been in a total spin too and it's taken a session with the clinic counsellor, a session with my own counsellor, talking to lovely ladies on here and also friends who have had double donation for me to reach any conclusions. The conclusion being that logically I think it's time to say goodbye to my OE but emotionally I am not ready. When I went to see Peny in July she suggested I try natural IVF because even with the highest does of drugs I was only producing 1 or 2 follies (6 follies was my best go, which got me 4 eggs of which 2 fertilised and only one made it to ET). Peny believes that your body naturally selects the BEST egg anyway - some fertility experts don't agree with that, but they all have such differing views on things at times. When my Hidden C test came back negative, she then said I could try natural IUI rather than IVF, presumably she believes that blocked tubes are most likely caused by infection.

AND having seen some of the recent success with older more mature ladies on here, I think it's worth a shot. Plus I can't get out of my head (I'm sure I've mentioned this once or twice  ) that two of my cousins got pregant naturally at 44 and they only had one fallopian tube each!

Thanks again everyone 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

GIA Too - sounds like you have come to some conclusions about your next step, which is great.  Reading your posts over the last few days, it did come across that you are not emotionally ready to give up on your OEs so it seems a good idea to have a few goes of IUI.  I think it was Coco who switched back from IVF to IUI (with different sperm) and it worked for her.  And I know Suitcase has read somewhere that for us older women the best way to get pregnant is old-fashioned BMS (i.e. not IVF, etc) - obviously, we don't have that available to us   , so natural IUI is the next best thing.  It does sound as though it might be worth monitoring your ovulation, maybe for another month or two, to get an idea of your natural cycle.  Re your tubes, if you want to be sure, could you not have a quick HSG or HyCoSy done?  (I have been offered one on the NHS, so you could try to get referred via your GP - and if you are spending a month or two monitoring your cycle, they might be able to fit it in during that time window.)

GG - hope you get manage to get things clearer in your head too.  It is a minefield, isn't it, with so many options?

Lou-Ann - good luck for your next cycle - hope the scan goes well.  And, Morrigan - good luck for your move up to IVF!

AFM, I am feeling very low.  I had decided to have another go with the IUI this month (with the hope that ovulation will fall on a Friday this month rather than the weekend) and have got a scan booked for next Wed with IUI pencilled in for a week tomorrow - all on the assumption that KD would be fine with that.  But then I spoke to him yesterday - he had been asking me for months to make a will as regards my LO (KD is concerned that as things stand, he would end up with responsibility for bringing up LO if anything happened to me (but with none of my money) - and that of course was never the original intention).  Anyway, I have not done anything about it, I know I need to and now KD has said he is not prepared to give me any more sperm until I have the will sorted out.  So I have been in floods of   yesterday and today.  He won't even talk about the next treatment yet, so I don't know if he needs the whole will written or whether he would relent once I have made some progress, and if so, how much progress I need to make...  I don't even have anyone in mind who could bring up LO, so I'm going to have to do lots of asking around, emails, phone calls etc.  It's just such a huge thing to ask anyone - and I keep ending up in tears at the thought of not being there myself and LO not remembering his mummy   .  I have posted to Natalie (the lawyer) to see what the situation would be as things stand.  

As for the treatment (or lack of it), I am so down.  I will be 43 next month, my odds are dreadful as it is, my eggs are getting worse by the day, December will be out for treatment as ovulation is due to fall on Christmas Day - and at the moment my ovulation is constantly flirting with the weekend (when the clinic is closed), so I don't know what November will be like.  So if I am lucky enough to ovulate on a Friday at the end of October, I wanted to take advantage.  But I can't put together a will in a week.  Not with working almost full-time as well.   .  And I feel such a failure because this is my own fault and I should have done something about it sooner - and KD knows that by stopping the sperm he will galvanise me into action   .  But I remember now why I am so relieved not to be in a relationship with anyone   .  Sorry to be so negative but it does help to get it out.  Hopefully I can make some progress in the next few days and maybe KD will relent, but I'll have to tell the clinic soon if I want to cancel my scan otherwise they are likely to charge me for it...

Oh, and to add to my woes, my boiler appears to have finally given up the ghost   .  

Good luck to anyone else who is cycling or planning next steps   .

B xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

B -  so sorry to hear about all your troubles at the moment. On a practical note just wanted to suggest re will that there was an ad in the NCT magazine for Flint Bishop Solicitors who will do a will from £95 for a single/straightforward one - you can do almost all of it online and it looked pretty easy when I checked it out
www.fbwillsdirect.com/nct

Not sure if you need to be an NCT member though - you'd have to check, but I don't think it asked for an NCT number or anything

Just thought it might be a quick and easy way to get it done although I appreciate the main issue is less the actual will writing itself and more the appointing of a guardian..I am very lucky in that my younger sister has agreed to be guardian for my twins. I haven't done a will yet but will do so when they are born....hope you are able to find someone you are comfortable with to take on the role 
In the meantime, would your KD perhaps be happy with some sort of 'contract' drawn up which just makes it clear that in the case of anything happening to you, he will NOT be liable? Hopefully Natalie could help with this as an interim measure?

Hope it all works out, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ooh, that's cheaper...will look into it Cem   

BTW, did you only do yours after Alex was born? I have this awful thought about what if something happens to me in labour and I've left no will? A bit morbid I know but should I do the will before the twins are even born to take account of that do you think?

Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac

Bethany...sorry to hear you're having a bad time at the moment. That link that Suity has posted is really good and on the Guardianship page there is a section that explains parental responsibility and what happens if you die. I have copied and pasted it in below for ease:

*What is parental responsibility?*

A person who has the legal responsibility for a child or children.

A mother automatically has parental responsibility under law, as does a father who was married to the mother of his child or children at their birth.

A father who was not married to the mother of his child or children born after 1st December 2003 will have parental responsibility only if his name is registered on the birth certificate. However, parental responsibility may have been acquired in a number of other ways (marrying the mother and having the birth re-registered as a child of marriage, making a parental responsibility agreement with the mother, obtaining a parental responsibility order from the court, obtaining a residence order from the court; or becoming the child's Guardian on the mother's death).

A father who was not married to the mother of his child or children born before 1st December 2003, will not automatically have parental responsibility, even if his name appears on the birth certificate. Parental responsibility must be obtained by either marrying the mother and having the birth re-registered as a child of marriage, making a parental responsibility agreement with the mother, obtaining a parental responsibility order from the court, obtaining a residence order from the court or becoming the child's Guardian on the mother's death.

Example

Ben and Amy are the parents of Alfie who was born on 5th September 2002. Ben and Amy are not married but Ben's name appears on Alfie's birth certificate. Ben does not automatically have parental responsibility for Alfie.

If Alfie was born after 1st December 2003, Ben would automatically have parental responsibility for Alfie as the law now states that unmarried fathers have parental responsibility if their name is on the child's birth certificate.

If Ben and Amy were married at the time of Alfie's birth, Ben would have parental responsibility for Alfie, even if his name did not appear on Alfie's birth certificate.

*So will the child's surviving parent automatically become their Guardian?*

A child's surviving parent will usually become their Guardian provided the surviving parent has "parental responsibility" under the law contained in the Children Act 1989.

Where both parents have parental responsibility, the appointment of a Guardian will only come into effect when both parents have passed away. It is therefore important that the parents with parental responsibility appoint the same Guardians.

Hopefully that might be able to answer your KD's concerns?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good point Cem, I'll get on to it
My sis (not the one with 3 kids already needless to say!) has already agreed to be guardian so all I need to do is actually just fill in the paperwork, and whilst I'm sure nothing will happen to me in labour, you're quite right that I'm going to be pretty busy afterwards and writing a will will be the last thing on my mind!

Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza

Bethany    

So sorry to hear you're so low, i'm having a similar time and everything just seems to come at once doesn't it??!! why does everything start breaking down/falling apart when you least need it/can afford to fix it.  These things are sent to try us.

At the moment i'm trying (as concentration on anything is severely lacking) to read 'You can be happy no matter what'.  Tbh i've read the whole gamut of self-help books and know what they all say but this is saying to recognise when you're in a low mood and how it completely skews your perspective and that things will look different when your mood lifts.  It talks about not trying to 'force' yourself out of the mood, or berate yourself for not thinking more positively but just to accept how you feel and in time it WILL pass and your mood WILL lift.  It says that when we're low everything takes on a sense of urgency and we panic more about things that if we were in a high mood we would deal with much more easily.  Kinda common sense i know and probably stuff we all know but it helped me slightly to just accept how really really unhappy i currently am but to try and let go about it as in time my mood would get better again.  Just accepting that even if i do nothing my mood will eventually change and lift somewhat made me feel a milimetre better which is a start.

The others have given some great advice about wills.  It's actually not something that had ever crossed my mind   ....but i guess i don't want to run before i can walk anyway so if i'm lucky enough to get pg i'll cross that bridge etc...

I know there are mixed views about this but I would consider taking some progesterone suppositries to try and change your dates as they seem to fall so awkwardly and distressingly for you each month.  After my first IUI i had pregnyl and got AF the day i was due to test, this time i had progesterone, and my OTD was monday 18th Oct so AF should have been due, i took progesterone on the monday and tuesay (i think, god i can't even remember what i've done a few days ago   ).  AF came yesterday at 15.30 so, even though this still confuses me i think today is my first full day and day 1 although so many differering opinions on this i still don't know what to think.  However, this has shifted my days by a couple and means i shouldn't be having tx over a weekend anymore.  Worth a go if it can make things a lot easier for you for organising and not potentially having to cancel tx.  Your GP might be able to prescribe them.

Maybe you can get the will process started quite quickly once you've looked at those sites, KD may be happy to go ahead and things will feel a bit more positive again and if you took the progesterone after this go and it shifted things you might be able to have another tx this year.  I know it's soooo hard when you're feeling so low but you might not have to do very much to get things back on track again.

Let us know how you get on.  Really good luck.  
 

GG x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Firstly, I want to say a big thank you to Suity, Cem, Caramac and GG (and to AC for your PM) for your lovely supportive and helpful messages. I did read them all yesterday but didn't quite have the energy to post a reply!

GG - interesting thoughts about low moods. You are right, often when it's one thing on top of another, the next thing feels like the last straw - when at another time it would be a lot easier to cope with!

Anyway, I am feeling quite a bit happier today. Have had a long email correspondence with KD about finances, which I think has reassured him that he won't be left to bring up LO with no finances! (Hopefully, he won't have to bring up LO at all if I can persuade one of my siblings to take on that role.) I will certainly follow up on those links from Suity and Cem. I find the whole topic very upsetting, though, and have been in tears on several occasions over the last couple of days. Somehow, discussing it all makes it feel more likely that I will die sooner rather than later  . And I have also realised the enormous task in front of me to "get my affairs in order" so that anyone coming into the situation would have at least a fighting chance of finding the relevant financial documents, etc. Of course, if I had a DH, he would just know who I banked with, which account my savings are in, who the mortgage is with, where my car log book is, which of the cats should be re-homed together, etc, etc. Mind you, if I had a DH he would step in to do everything and I wouldn't be worrying about a guardian for LO ...

Anyway, sorry for hijacking this thread to talk about wills and sad things like that .... Re IUI, KD has agreed to continue this month provided I "keep up the momentum" on the will front, so I'm really pleased about that. Am going to contact all my siblings on Sunday and see if I can persuade one of them to be the guardian, so that's the next step... In the meantime, LO and I are going to see a friend tomorrow so having a day off from sad thoughts  .

Sorry for "me" post and lack of personals - but need to go now to dash to supermarket (LO is still awake) as we are completely out of nappies  .

B xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Bethany, glad everything seems a little brighter today

re the will writing etc, it reduces me to tears every time too. Had to ask my sister to be guardian over email because I knew I wouldn't be able to get the words out face to face without being in floods! It's awful to think of such things but at the same time it's got to be done in the best interests of your little one(s)

good luck this month   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Bethany915

Thanks, Suity.  It's so great to have everyone's support on here  .

I will be doing it by email too, at least to get the discussions going - like you, I can't face doing it any other way, not even on the phone  .

B xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Bethany just a quick one from me. I just picked up a will making kit from wh smith for 3 pounds. Fill that in and it might be enough to keep the kd off your back. 
Remember whatever you write you can change tomorrow so no real sense of urgency re guardians etc. Just don't throw yourself in the path of oncoming traffic once you've filled it in  rlx


----------



## morrigan

Just wanted to say hi to IUI girls- as thread gone to second page-

Hows everyone- whos cycling.

Does anyone think the iui thread should be sticky? (as in pinned not covered in chocolate or anything lol!)


----------



## some1

Morrigan - glad you have bumped this thread up, I think making the thread sticky is a very good idea, after all the IVF one is and many of us start off with IUI.

Some1

xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hello girls

What is the difference between a sticky thread and a normal one?

I am doing IUI at the moment, but after this one I don't have the finances for any more (certainly not for this year) - so (unless I get a BFP) it will then be AI plus DHEA for me - so I guess either way I wouldn't qualify to stay on this thread?!   

B xx


----------



## morrigan

Bethany sticky threads are ones pinned at top of page so they don't get bumped down the page.

Of course your welcome Bethany - I hope so as I'm now technically done  with iui!!!


----------



## bingbong

morrigan I'm pleased that you bumped this thread up too, as Some1 said a lot of singlies start with IUI and so for this thread not to be on the first page wasn't great. I think making it a sticky is a great idea, especially as the IVF one is, might help people to find both threads and so reduce the number of new threads being started that relate to IUI or IVF. 

        to all those doing or thinking of doing IUI/AI or moving on from IUI   

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

I'm going off for my third - and possibly final, at Reprofit anyway - IUI in a couple of weeks. I will post more on the Abroadies thread.

Anyonw else having IUI at the moment?


----------



## loobyloo_london

Just popped in to see how everyone was doing. Good luck Sweet SA with your next treatment!

Good luck to all other ladies. 

L xx


----------



## morrigan

Thanks sharry.

Is anyone cycling at the moment?


----------



## Minnie35

Hello everybody, I hope it's all going well and there have been lots of BFPs since I was last on this site!


I took 5 months off from TTC as it wasn't doing my head much good, and I decided to concentrate on my move back to London, get settled in new job etc. I haven't been on the site because I decided I needed to just stop thinking about it all for a while.


I am now in a bit of an unfortunate situation and wonder what wisdom you lot may be able to impart...


I decided a long time ago that my January cycle would be the next one for me (natural IUI).  I was due to ovulate around now and told the LWC.  They reassured me that they're only closed on NY day so I wouldn't miss anything.  Well, sure enough, I got my smiley face yesterday. Knowing they were closed I waited anxiously till 8.30 this morning and rang.  After more than an hour of no answer I was at a complete loss for what to do.  I didn't want to ring the emergency number - surely this was just for people with a medical emergency... anyway in the end I rang it and got told off - apparently I should've rang the emergency number yesterday! Then she also told me off for waiting till quarter to ten.  I explained that noone had told me any of this and, after ringing the lab lady to see if she could  come in to treat me, she rang me back and said no can do. They are closed over the holiday period and I was supposed to ring emergency yesterday so they could arrange to come in specially today. 


I'm absolutely gutted.  This month felt absolutely right. Also I'm a teacher and was counting on the fact that I've been fortunate enough to have the holidays to relax, and though it might work this time.  I've been gearing up to this day for months, and I can't believe this has happened becuase the clinic didn't tell me what to do.


What I want to ask is whether people think it's worth me ringing again and asking to have my IUI tomorrow.  Is that too late? I'd ask the on-call nurse but she was so unapproachable I don't want to bother her again with questions, I'll just ring and request treatment tomorrow if that's what I decide.  My worry is that I know what a mess I was each time it didn't work last year, and I don't want to make myself less robust by setting myeslf up for another BFN this time, so I'm a mess when I go for the next cycle.  Let alone the cost.  But I had such a good feeling about this month.  Oh I just don't know what to do.  


Any ideas would be most welcome... and has anyone conceived by IUI two days after getting the smiley face?


Minnie x


----------



## acrazywench

Oh Minnie, that's awful. I occasionally felt that LWC weren't the greatest at giving the patient all the info they needed - they seemed to forget that although it is their day job it is an incredibly big deal to us and a considerable source of stress.

I think, although I may be wrong so it's worth checking with others, that it is 36 hours after ovulation that is the ideal so tomorrow might be a bit late. I think if you went for it tomorrow you might add to your stress during the 2ww by worrying about whether the iui had been too late. I think I would probably err on the side of caution in terms of using a vial of sperm the cost of the treatment but I think you should do what you think is best for you. Hopefully some others will be on soon who can give better advice.

Take care. xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Minnie,


How frustrating. You could maybe see if you could be scanned 1st thing in the morning to see if ovulation happened, they can estimate how long ago and then if only just happened it might still be worth ago as egg lasts 24 hours after ovulation.


Also I did some IUI's at LWC but have moved to another clinic which is much cheaper, and scan you more during the process. They charge around £700 for IUI, you do have to import your own sperm but even doing that it worked out cheaper than LWC...they are based in SW London - just google Create Health. May or may not be for you but thought I'd mention it. I think clinic communication in general is not good!


Big    , so frustrating. Hope you can find a way forward. I suppose its about weighing up whether you can afford a long shot but at least have tried and will feel better for of at least having done it or whether it makes more sense to wait.


xx


----------



## morrigan

Minnie - just wanted to do a big grrr on your behalf what a crap service - personally I would ring them back in emergency number ( after all said person is being paid hefty on call rate I'm sure) and arrange scan in morning with a view to have iui straight away if you havnt ovulated but tell them not to defrost sample until us confirms your whether or not your going ahead. You will have to wait around whilst they prepare sample.
I personally would not be that keen to go ahead if already ovulated as I wouldn't be 100% convinced they wouldn't just want you to go ahead as you were there given that they will charge you the same whether or not you get a bfp. Just remember you are customer and the global them gave you crap info even if that nurse wouldn't of done!

If you are not going ahead - is it worth thinking about having u/s and trigger shot to time better - I did a couple of natural iui's that way and it does make timing a bit easyier.

Nice to hear your back in race though - happy new year xxx


----------



## some1

Oh Minnie    you must be gutted at this mix up after you have spent so long building up to this cycle.  I am with Lulu and Morrigan, I wouldn't go ahead this cycle unless you can get an ultrasound first thing to determine whether you have already ovulated.  If you have a nice ripe follicle there you could ask them to prepare the IUI sample, knowing that you have optimum timing.  If u/s shows you have already ovulated I really wouldn't go ahead.  

I would also second what Morrigan has suggested about considering doing ultrasound tracking and trigger shot for IUI if you have to wait for another cycle - I have had 6 IUIs and the 2 that I got pregnant on were the ones that I had scans and trigger for.  I know it is not that simple getting time off work for scans as a teacher, I worked in a school when I got pregnant first time, just told my manager that I was going to need to have a series of gynaecological scans at short notice over the next couple of weeks to investigate an issue that I was having - she didn't want any more info than that (and it was honest!).

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Oh Minnie, that is awful   . I agree with the others that it may be a little too late, so it would be worth having a scan first to make sure that it is okay to go ahead. Big    .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Thanks so much for your replies, they've helped a lot and it's nice to be back in touch.  I summoned up the courage to talk to the on-call nurse again and, on your advice, asked for a scan first.  She immediately replied no way, ("it's bank holiday you know..") but then to be fair she did ring back and say I could have a scan after all.


Crazywench and Lulumead it's really helpful to hear what you say about LWC.  I don't know whether I've been unlucky but every single dealing I've had with them has left me feeling intimidated, not very secure that I understand what's going on, and too scared of more abrupt dismissive responses to ask what I need to know.  I never felt like that at Manchester.  The thing that attracted me to LWC was the big donor bank.  But it still clearly still works if you buy sperm from abroad!  I am definitey going to look elsewhere.  I don't mean to say LWC are terrible or anything, but I already found them difficult to deal with, and I actually still can't believe that I've missed the day that I've been waiting for for so long, because they neglected to tell me what to do!


And now very importantly - Crazywnech - YYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY! What absolutely flippin' fab news!  I'll PM you.  I'll have to go on properly in the next couple of days and see how everyone else is doing, just realised what a long time it's been.


Thanks again and good luck, and great to be back in touch with everyone,


Minnie x


----------



## Minnie35

Oh my giddy aunt and Lulumead too! Congratulations and fingers crossed crossed crossed! xxxx


----------



## bingbong

hey minnie, just wanted to say welcome back and wish you lots of luck for the scan.

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Thanks Minnie..what was the news at your scan?
xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Hiya,


Well, the nurse couldn't see any follicles that looked like one that was either getting ready to pop or had just popped.  Nowt to see at all apparently.  So she said I must have ovulated more than a day ago.


She also saw what could be a polyp in there, apparently just at the place an embryo is most likely to implant.  It looks as though I'm going to have to get this checked out properly as the last clinic also picked up on this, did a small test of their own and decided it was nothing.  This nurse said a doctor would call me today (haven't heard anything yet!). So I've asked them to fax the scan to my GP and, since she said I'd probably need a hysteroscopy, see what the GP says.


This means that I'll be out of (babymaking) action for a lot longer than I thought.  I know this sounds silly as it'll only be a matter of a few months probably, but I'm in quite a panic and worrying that it's going to be too late by the time I'm OK to go!  And of course this makes you feel all the more acutely how much you so want a baby!  I think it's just that I was so excited and positive about the new year being go go go on the fertility front, and had somehow convinced myself that this months was going to be the one. 


OK moan over.  At least I have a plan I suppose, and it certainly involves investigating Create Health, so thanks for that recommendation! 


Thanks again for all your support everybody, it really does help.


Jill xxx


----------



## morrigan

minnie.

I know how fustrating being delayed but heres a positive angle of it as I'm sure you can't see it that way at moment- but it is but actually a step closer as you know theres a potential issue to sort which you wouldn't of known about had the clinic been open yesterday- you may well of ended up with the trauma of another BFN. Also it gives you a better idea how to time your IUIs as you know you are probably well with in the 40 hour average from LH surge and your not a late ovulater (is that even a word!!)

thinking of you hun- canx cycle are as hard as BFNs sometimes especially as they sneak up on you without the long 2ww lead up.   Its an extra loop in the rollercoaster you didn't know about- I'm getting a refund on my ride as I'm sure I paid for the small one with only a few gently loops in it!!!


----------



## kizzi79

I agree with Morrigan, cancelled treatments are the hardest (I have had 2 and its just soul destroying!) - especially if your feeling very positive and ready to move forward. Really hope you are OK Minnie,

love and   s, Krissi  xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Aww Minnie    . Sorry that you couldn't go ahead this cycle   , but as Morrigan says it is better to give yourself the best possible chance of getting your bfp, thinking of you    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## jack2009

Hi ladies!!

I am new to this thread i was hoping for advice!

I have just had BFN from my very first IVF cycle.

So as i am single have limited funds opting for DIUI. I am having hycosy done on monday with a view of IUI at end of the month i feel anxious though as the doctor wants me to have it natural and i worry this reduces the chance of success and i cant afford cancelled cycles etc is it common to miss ovulation etc? I am very regular and have a period every 21 days. Arrrggg feel so stressed about it.


----------



## morrigan

Jack- I think the key to timing is close monitoring - will they let you use trigger shot to help with timing? I would start ovulation tests from end of your period ina tx cycle that your doing naturally so you get time to act if something odd happens. The only time I missed ovulation was the cycle I had hsg scan.

Hope your hycosy goes well - diui will be much easyier on you after ivf. Good luck.


----------



## lulumead

Hi Jack


There are a couple of us on here who have got pregnant with natural IUI's, Coco is just about to have hers! So its very possible.  My clinic scan every couple of days and give me a trigger to get the timing right.


Good luck with it...I have done 3 failed IVF's and have been pregnant once on IUI, which miscarried and am currently pregnant again so sometimes the natural approach is good   


xx


----------



## Minnie35

Hi Jack,


Good luck with the IUIs, fingers crossed  it'll be the thing that works for you!


Minnie x


----------



## some1

Bump!  Can't believe how far down the list this thread had dropped - nearly on the 3rd page!

There must be some single IUIers around ?!

Some1

xx


----------



## morrigan

No wander noones posting on it ! It was pinned for a while not sure what happened there.


----------



## some1

I thought that too Morrigan! Maybe it got unpinned as part of all the changes that have been happening to the boards.

Some1

xx


----------



## GLA67

Hi

I thought I should share with you my journey to getting pregnant. I am 43, single and decided to have IUI overseas to become a single mother by choice. I've also had some issues with previous fibroids and a late miscarriage thanks to degenerating fibroids. My third IUI was successful after a full on open myomectomy to remove fibroids, but I have just miscarried early this week. For anyone going through the same my blog might provide some interest www.morethanbaconandbutter.blogspot.com. It will explain overseas costs as opposed to outrageous costs here, were I go overseas and a whole different perspective on being over 40. Don't give up hope. If I could get pregnant with all my issues and without any fertility drugs, then it can happen to you.

Furthermore, there is very little in the UK in the way of info or support for women doing this alone. It's all American stuff. Feels taboo over here, so I feel the need to share for those who are thinking of it or are doing it. G

/links


----------



## loubs

Hi folks

I'm new to this and have just been referred for DIUI - any advice would be very very welcome  

Has anyone used Kings College in london - I've seen on a website that there may be a waiting list of one year.  I'm self-funding so will that still apply?  It seems to be something to do with DS - supply and demand maybe?

cheers ladies

Lxx


----------



## bingbong

Hi Loubs,

Well done on finding this thread, it keeps slipping down so it's nice to know that people can still find it   

I don't know of anyone on the singles board that used Kings, some clinics do have a waiting list for DS but some of those clinics allow you to import from abroad which cuts the waiting time down. There are banks in Denmark (ESB) and America (xytex) that import to the UK with sperm that meets the requirements for use here. There are other clinics (like LWC) that don't have a waiting list so if you didn't want to wait or import you could look at them maybe. 

I had DIUI and got third time lucky with twins, there are quite a few of us on the singles board who are pregnant or have LO's through IUI so if you have any questions just ask   

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

When I call Kings 9at least 6 yrs ago now) they said they didn't treat single women so check it out

Lx


----------



## Diesy

Hello  

Hope you're all well and the sun is shining    I've been away on sabbatical and am now quite shy to post since it's been a wee while.  Sorry I missed so much of everyone's news, there is so much going on.  I sending these       to anyone not having the best time.

Me = at the coo's tail, loving the drama...erm...   

Anyways, had a follie scan this morning.  Got me one at 21 and another at 14 following mini dose of haphazard clomid.  My 'bloke' can't get to the clinic till Thursday and I will be planes, trains and buses to make it for then too.  So, doesn't look as if I can make it till Friday for IUI.  Waiting to hear from doc expert if I should get going.  Nurse at clinic here said she'd 'do me' before the end of the week.  

Any thoughts from those been down this road before?  Happy to kick back and drink Pimms for another month...I am not procrastinating (much!)  

 to all - Diesy xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Diesy,


My clinic always triggered once the follicle was at 18mm so 21mm sounds like its ready to go...I'd worry that friday was too late, surely your clinic can advise on that??  I'd ask the clinic about timings but then again if you have already paid for it, no harm in whacking some up there    sometimes you just never know, might be just the right timing!!


"whacking' up the    is the medical term me and a friend invented   


xx


----------



## Diesy

Hello Lulu,

Thanks for that!  I'm thinking the same as you.  Flights & hotel haven't been booked.  Did I mention it was a Day 9 scan.  I only took 100mg of clomid on 3 days as I was all over the place    Waiting to hear from the clinic.  Courier let me down with getting my 'bloke' there.  Men, eh!

So, maybe it's next month for the 'whacking'    

I can't believe you are nearly there!  I remember seeing your early ticker!  It's amazing!!!  Hope you are keeping well  

xx


----------



## morrigan

Diesy - not even sure if it's possible but when you do ivf you can take drug to prevent ovulation- might be worth an ask? Although if you triggered tommorrow 48 hrs wouldn't be far off Friday - is late thur not an option?


----------



## Diesy

Hi Morrigan,

I was just about to update.  That's interesting about the meds to stop ovulation.  I'll ask for the next time.  I'm out the game this session.  I think the second follie might even be too big by Friday.  The suggestion is I have a second scan on Thursday to provide info for next time.  

So that was 4 days of clomid at 100mg and I had a 21 sized follie at Day 9.  Wonder where that leaves me next month.  Any ideas most welcome.  

I think I maybe plan to go early next month.  This month I either couldn't line up flights or get one on the right day.  

Thanks for the input


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just popping on to say hello to Diesy and wishing you all the best honey   


    


To all 


Mini x x


----------



## Diesy

Aw, cheers Mini  

Was peuking in the night, think more anxious than I thought    Might have been seeing the scanner, I have this thing about them - yeuch!  I hate being ill in the night on my own!  Makes me really worried how I'd manage with an lo - getting ahead of myself big time haha.  ...although I manage ok with the hound    Oh well, better luck next go  

Diesy xx


----------



## Diesy

Hello again 

Is it a good idea to get tubes checked before having IUI?  

I've just come back from 2nd scan this week and nurse has located awkwardly placed 4cm fibriod.  (Then went to my doc and he said helpfully that sometimes they have to take your womb out when they do fibriod surgery.  Yay!)  Nurse who did scan has suggested I have a catheter check, to see if it will get past the fibroid, but getting tubes checked would do this also (much more expensive obviously).

Feeling a bit stressed, combined with real life activities, not the best day.

Diesy   xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Defo get tubes checked honey - I had an HSG - think GCRM do hycosy ... other option is to bypass the iui and go straight for IVF or min stim IVF as a first .. What a blow!  But good its been spotted now and not later when baster is ready to do its business!


     


Take care x x


----------



## Diesy

Darn!  

But my goodness you are clever!!!    Hadn't even thought of the cost comparisons of these tests to mini or standard ivf.  It's £420 to get tubes checked - you're spot on GCRM do HyCoSy .  Or £180 for catheter check.  

Flip!

Thanks!
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey - think I was a little confused ... happens at the mo      .. thought they had said the fibroid was in your tube?  
Mad aren't I!!  The main concern would be where the fibroid is and if it would effect pregnancies?  a friend had one and it stopped any implantation as the uterus already thought that 'seomthing' was in there - the fibroid was acting like the coil does ... Had it removed and hey presto - first go at IVF and she's now got a gorgeous little boy!!


I do think if I had your fab AMH I'd try IUI... then maybe min stim IVF .. x x


----------



## lulumead

Hello - I'm with Mini...get tubes checked. Your AMH is good,IUI is worth a go but might be worth making sure fibroid won't cause any issues, and potentially get that sorted before you do any treatments.


x


----------



## Diesy

Hey Mini & Lulu,

Well, I'm about to embarrass myself further by demonstrating I have no clue about human biology!  The fibriod is under the endometrium layer...erm but it might be in the way of the catheter.  So wondering if I should get tubes checked which will also tell if the catheter can get through or just a catheter check.  Although I think the fibroid is big enough that I need to get it taken care of before I do much else   

Cheers girls!
Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Diesy .. what a carry on for you ... 
The catheter check will just show that they can squirt    the    into the uterine cavity.  But it won't show if your tubes are clear....


I'd get that checked as it would be a waste of money if tubes are blocked and your    can't get to where they need to be to fertilise eggie!


It's an expensive game .... Can you see your doc?  I did manage to get my HSG on the NHS.  Might be worth seeing them about the fibroid and say that its causing a problem with conceiving ... and even      


Take care M x x x


----------



## Diesy

Cheers Mini - nice not to be on my tod with this    Just been weeping in the park with the hound.  Done a wee bit of checking and posted on the fibroid thread too.  Coming to the conclusion that I need an op before I can do anything.  I saw my GP yesterday.  He's sending a referral letter to the general gynie but that will take up to 9 weeks for an initial appointment.  But maybe if I lay it on thick about the witch, then I'll get seen sooner - you're a genius!  I've phoned round the private options - op is up to 5k but might see a consultant on Tuesday, special offer on - only £125 for a chat - woop woop!

Anyways   to you!!!
Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

It does add up - £100 here, £50 there ..... blah ..blah blah..


Might be worth it though seeing a private consultant - as long as they don't rip you off!  Must admit mine is very honest - told me straight he thought immune testing for NK cells etc is a money making scheme as there's no medical proof.  Some it works for some it doesn't.  He's saved me thousands.  


Think I agree though - get rid of pesky fibroid!     
You never know this appt next week may move things along a little quicker!


   


Mini x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Diesy, I agree with getting your tubes checked before doing IUI. My clinic took me on as a NHS patient to start with and did the HSG before I moved on to being a private patient and having tx. I think I only waited about 4-5wks to have it too. Good luck!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Lou-Ann & Mini,

Thanks   And thank gawd you guys are here, just spoke to my sister and now have to go throw stuff.  Starting to feel like the jig is up because of the fibroid.  Off to the GP's tomorrow so I will put tubes on my list.  

Hope you guys are well,
Drama Queenie xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Diesy .. if you're a drama queen then what am I??           


All the best for tomorrow    


Mini x x


----------



## Diesy

Mini, are you competing for my drama queen crown?    It's mine for a few more days but if you need it I can post it next day delivery    I needed it today for somewhere to stuff my tissues    

Got on the list for the tubes...I think.  Also on the list for a scan so that I have a report when I go to see the consultant about my broken uterus.  Got a date through for that today, go NHS Glasgow, 4th of August.  Wish it were sooner!  

How's you hunnybun
Queen Diesy      xx 

PS  I have been joking that I could get a man down the aisle in the time I'll get an NHS op    What hope is there for me - West of Scotland males - sheesh - need a miracle    And why would I want one...honestly


----------



## lizch

Hello all, I'm Liz and another "newbie" to this. I'm single and have decided that if life don't happen the way I wanted, then time to get in the driving seat and take control!

I have only had my first consulattion last week and have yet to get the tests done etc, which are all booked for next week.

sooooo much information to take on, so having to just take one step at a time and get through each hurdle. 

Hope to speak with yousoon
Liz


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lizch, welcome to the boards and good luck with your journey   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Welcome Liz - good luck with the tests next week and congratulations on making the decision

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Welcome Liz    


Diesy - fabulous news!!  Wish was back up in Scotland .. would pop by with the grapes...
You take care - it'll all fall into place - trust me!!


Mini x x


----------



## Mifi

Welcome Liz and good luck


----------



## Diesy

Hi Liz,

I found the amount of information overwhelming but soon got round it all.  I didn't have a consult though, apart from the girls (experts) on here    

Thanks Mini - NHS scans on Monday and private consult...Wednesday!  Last weekends nervous breakdown abated   You need to get your ass back up for celebratory Margaritas once I'm fixed, hope soon :s  Wouldn't it be amazing if I got back on track by October!!!  

Good luck, Liz, keep us posted!
Diesy xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Diesy - will try and get my    back up for more than a couple of drinkie poohs!! 


All the best for Monday and Wednesday


Mini x x


Liz - how's it all going?


Mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Diesy, good luck for your scans next week   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Thank you Mini & Lou-Ann!     

I will update on Monday, hopefully not more yucky news.  Have a lovely weekend.  
Hope you are doing ok Lou-Ann    

Diesy   xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi everyone  

I've finally got a plan of action! First IUI this cycle (currently day 1). Now it all feels very real, at last.

I've been using ovulation test kits but do find it hard not to drink anything for four hours (I get very headachy). My consultant said that although it says not to test first thing in the morning he thinks that's the best time. Should I be testing twice a day (at my age - 41)? And what make test do you use? My clinic told me not to use the digital ones. Thanks for any top tips!  

Lots of luck to everyone   

T x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Tommi


I used cheap tests from the internet and tested 3 times  a day, morning, mid afternoon and then evening, then you can see if the line is getting darker.  Having said that my clinic did loads of scans so the home tests were irrelevent really, much better to have follicles monitored via scan if you can.


Good luck...I am a fan of IUI got me pregnant twice where IVF failed   


xx


----------



## Tommi

Thank you Lulumead. So good to hear about your success! My clinic hasn't mentioned scans but I'll ask about that. 
I'll take your advice and test three times a day. I am sooo excited!  
T x


----------



## morrigan

Tommi I used cheap ones so I could test all the way through the month then once I got more expensive ones nearer the time but u must admit I switched to scans and triggering ovulation with drug as my lh surge was a bit hit and miss. Good luck with your tx.


----------



## Tommi

Thank you morrigan. Going to get some cheaper ones to use as well as the Clearblue ones. Woman in Boots told me not to buy the Boots ones!


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All
I have been posting on single girls having / considering IVF’ and I've been directed here.

I had my 2nd DIUI yesterday and I was wondering if anyone has had a similar experience.
There was a problem with the sample so they had to sort this first which meant I had to wait for 1.5 hr. While I was waiting all those thoughts came what if it is cancelled? What if they can't sort it out in time? How much time do I have left?.............
When the sample was sorted the nurse had problems in placing the sample, I think I was too stressed so it eventually worked by 3rd attempt.
I'm not sure what to think about the whole experience yesterday, I'm glad it's over as it was very very stressful but a part of me is thinking is it going to work? Was the sample good quality? Did the lab rush? Ect.
I'd be interested to hear if any of you have had similar experience while using donor frozen sperm.
So officially I'm on 2 wks wait now  , just need to be patient!
How is everyone else doing?
Sophiexx


----------



## lulumead

I agree that an HCG trigger is really good to know you have the timing as good as it can be. I'd ask your clinic about scans and HCG trigger.
x


----------



## Tommi

Hi everyone  

Well, today was a big day! DIUI and I'm feeling positive!    

Feels great to have finally had treatment. Wonder how quickly the next two weeks will go??!

Thank you for your help... this site is truly amazing for its support, help and advice.



T x


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations on being PUPO- I hope the 2WW speeds by quickly. I always found 1st week went quicker than second!!

you might find some other 2ww ladies here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258559.816


----------



## Tommi

Thank you morrigan!


----------



## lizch

Hey Ladies
I've been very quiet as have had to wait for tests etc to come back, anyay - I'm booked for next Tuesday (4th) for scan and questionable hCG injection.

this is all really exciting and i really don't want to already get my hopes up about it working as I know the succss rates are so low, but keeping positive thoughts. Doesn't help that work is going to be maniac next week so not much rest, but shall take it easy physically at least.

does anyone know if you have the injection, roughly how long it is till you have insemination?

hugs to you all 
xxL


----------



## morrigan

Diff clinics have diff timings but 24-36 hours is average I think. Good luck- how exciting!


----------



## lulumead

Bumping this up to front page
Xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Lulu, I'll be back on here in a few weeks!  
T xx


----------



## Diesy

*Good luck Tommi and Fayster for this cycle!*
        ​


----------



## Tommi

Thank you!!  
Baseline scan first thing tomorrow morning. I have eaten so much protein today... beans, egg, fish, chicken... not all in one meal! My poor stomach!   Think I need to go for a very long walk now!
I'm really excited about this cycle. I hope it can go ahead and there are no killer follies left over from clomid days  
Hope you've had a better day today Diesy. And thank you for your positivity!  
xx


----------



## Diesy

How's the snow, will it let you get to your baseline scan?  Got it all crossed for you.  Mind you don't take off like a hot air balloon on your walk   I won't mention my day, don't wanna bring down another thread!    Third time lucky for you I hope!
xx


----------



## Tommi

No snow between my house and the clinic!   It's really odd.... it stopped about a mile down the road! My   worked!  
Do mention your day...  
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Defo a sign Tommi! Mother Nature is on your side! I see you are not taking me on over farting comment.   
xx


----------



## Tommi

Haha! Well... I didn't have that many beans!    
xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining this forum. 


I'm hoping to start IUI this month as I'd love a brother or sister for my DS.  I've my baseline scan tomorrow. I had a scan last month but they found a small cyst so they wouldn't proceed. I've been on the pill this month so fingerscrossed it's disappeared. Seems strange to be on the pill! Would love to hear from anyone else who had a cyst & how long it took to clear & how soon they could start their treatment.  Today AF arrived but is very light, I'm assuming that is to do with the pill, hope all's ok. 

Tommi, looks like you've got your big day tomrorow also. Got my fingercrossed for you & anyone else I've missed.  

Good luck to the ladies on their 2WW!

LLL xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi lll,

I had a cyst one cycle which had gone by the next. If it was still there then clinic would have put me on the pill.

Good luck how exciting.
Xxx


----------



## Tommi

Morning LLL! Good luck for today    Hope it all goes really well.  
T xx


----------



## Diesy

*LoobyLou & Tommi*

All systems are go for the IUI girls! Good luck!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Diesy! My scan went well although they want to keep a close eye because there were quite a few follies getting busy. So, scan again on Friday. Did my first injections while I was there, thanks to a very understanding nurse!    No probs with that. 

How are you today?  

Txx


----------



## karenstar

Hi Everyone.  

I just joined ff last weekend and am on my first DIUI (unstimulated). Basting tomorrow. I've found the last 2.5 weeks stressful waiting for AF and then for the clinic to send me donor information. Not sure how I'm going to find the next couple of weeks but have read what others have said about 2ww so am aware it will likely be emotional. 

Good luck to everyone trying.

Karen


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Karen!        
You'll be fine on your 2ww... my top tip is to bake your way through it. I've already planned the recipes I'll be trying out this time around! 
Txx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Loobyloo, hope your baseline scan went well today   

Tommi, glad your scan and first injection went well today, good luck for your scan on Friday   

Karen, welcome to FF and good luck for basting tomorrow and the following 2 wks   . Try to stay away from google   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## loobyloo_london

Great news Tommi, hope your taking it easy tonight & having a nice early night. Great your nurse did the 1st shot with you. 

Karenstar, how exciting! I wish you lots of luck for tomorrow.  

Thanks lou-ann but I didn't have a very successful day. First of all to set the scene, I'm staying with my parents so having scans at a local clinic & plan to go back to London (LWC) for the basting.  My parents dont know I planning no 2 so there's lots of sneaking around....it's a bit like being a teenager at home again. So the scan revealed that the cyst from last month has gone but I've got a new one (17mm).  So they took a blood test & said they'd fax to LWC this afternoon when they get the results back from the hospital but the results never came back - ahhhhhh!!! Aparently the hospital didn't answer any call this afternoon!! So I had a bit of teary afternoon & felt really sorry for myself but LWC told me I could potentially start tomorrow once (IF) they get the results. How unfortunate, as if I haven't enough going against me - grrrr. Ok, moan over, tomorrows another day, here's hoping it will be a good one


----------



## Tommi

Oh Looby that sounds very frustrating!   Could you go ahead even with the 17mm cyst? I really hope the results turn up and all is well. Keep us posted!  

Lou-Ann... thank you! Big question is, will I cope with the injection tomorrow??!  

T xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Tommi, good point, I've no idea if I can go ahead or not. Hopefully all clear tomorrow.


----------



## Tommi

Everything crossed for you


----------



## Matilda7

Lots of action in this thread!  Good luck to Tommi, Loobyloo and Karenstar for this cycle


----------



## Lou-Ann

Loobylou, I hope that you have had better news today and have got the go ahead, and that you haven't raised too much suspicion with your folks   .

Tommi, once that first injection is out the way, the rest are easier, you may get the odd one that stings a little   .

Karen, I hope that all has gone well today and you now have your feet up   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## karenstar

Thanks for all the good wishes. Getting the speculum in was painful and the nurse couldn't couldn't get the syringe in so had to call the doctor in to do it. Otherwise it went okay. Had a little bleeding after and have had mild cramps all afternoon - I know these are to be expected.  I've been told to test on the 22nd (Weds). Going to try not to obsess over possible symptoms over the next couple of weeks and carry on as normally as possible.  

Take care.
Karen


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Karen! I hate those speculums    Hopefully you won't need to see another one for a long time!
            
Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Oh Karen how exciting! Congratulations. How just take it easy over the next 2 weeks...I bet your obsessing right now about symptons lol, I think it's impossible not to but great if you can. 

How was the injection today Tommi, did you cope ok?

I didn't have good news this morning, my estrogen was to high to start. I spoke with LWC who said I should go to them for my baseline next time & they can drain any at the same time. I will most likely do this but needs some planning. I would also have to bring my son with me which isn't ideal..

Has anyone had cysts drained before, what's involved?

Hi to Lou-Ann & Matilda

LLL x


----------



## Tommi

Sorry to hear that Looby (we used to call my sister LoobyLoo which was always shortened to Looby!)   Did they suggest why your estrogen was high? Was it to do with the cyst? I didn't have it tested. It confuses me so much that clinics do things so differently.

I had a laparoscopy to drain a cyst but once they got in there to have a good look round it had already ruptured   I've got a nice collection of abdominal scars and in the meantime my ovary just did its own thing anyway! I think they can drain them during a scan though. Aparently it's not very comfortable but can be done. 

The injections... I'm starting to really enjoy it! I had to do 2 today. Think I might train as a nurse!   But... I have got a dull headache all the time and my nose feels like it's closing up. I've had surgery on my nose for a nasty break and I'm not enjoying that sensation at all. I'm also really thirsty all the time. Don't want to moan though! So far so good! Scan again on Friday.

How are you today Karen?    

Hi to everyone else.  

Txx


----------



## karenstar

Back down to earth today. Cramps have gone and been replaced with sciatica. Haven't been able to sit normally as it makes my backside too painful  

Tommi - deffo don't want to see another speculum! Hope the Friday scan has a positive outcome.  

Looby - thanks! I'm planning on carrying on as normal which is quite sedentry. Swimming and coffee shop coffee are on hold.  

Everyone -


----------



## loobyloo_london

Karenstar, you're in a lot of discomfort, hope your sciatica goes away soon. 

Tommi, the blood test was taken because I they saw the cyst. It measures Estrogen & if it's over a certain level they wont proceed with treatment. I haven't done a lot of research but apparently the cyst feeds from the drugs instead of the follies reducing success. I wish I was closer to LWC & I would have been able to have them drained last month.  Happy injecting today

Good night. 

LLLxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks LLL! That makes sense about the estrogen. I really hope it works out next month.
The injecting is going well. Only did one this morning and none tomorrow until after the scan and they know what's going on in there!
Txx


----------



## Lou-Ann

LoobyLou, sorry that it wasn't good news   . Fingers crossed that things go more smoothly next month   

Karen, congrats on being PUPO. I hope that the 2ww isn't too bad for you and that your sciatica eases up soon   

Tommi, glad that your injections are going well   . Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Lou-Ann  

Karenstar I hope you're have a more comfortable day today.      

Txx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hi all,
Am looking for some friends on here to chat with on the run up to my first IUI (natural) at London Women's clinic with donor sperm. Am excited, nervous, waiting for my period to start, and worrying that I'm going to surge on a weekend, and miss that chance....
Anyone out there?!
Bizarely I have paid for a buy 2 cycles get one free offer which seems to have made me less stressed as I know I've got another go if it doesn't work first time. I like to be optimistic though - my AMH is 10.7 and all seems fine - chances must be good right?!?!
Look forward to making new friends, and wishing you all luck on your own journeys,
Andrea xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Andrea - welcome! Everything crossed for you! How very exciting!      

How are you doing Karen and LLL?   I had another scan this morning and lining looks great but follies are a wee bit eager. Just waiting to hear if my dose of gonal f is to be reduced. So far I've only injected it twice and my follies seem to love the stuff    I really hope the cycle doesn't get cancelled. Can I have some follie calming vibes please?? 

Thinking of you all. Hope it's good news all round.

Txx


----------



## Diesy

*Tommi* - your Follies are an inspiration!   

*Karen* - good luck with your WW2!     

*Lobbyloo* - aw pants -      for the next go.

*Andrea* - welcome - you're in the right place. I can recommend the friends, they are band new on here!

Diesy xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Diesy!    I just hope they don't get too busy!   
Txx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Tommi, Lou-Ann and Diesy  .  No symptoms so far. Just mucus and brown blood making their exit  . So far doing okay with 2ww but I think the nerves will kick in at the end of next week. AF may be due before the test date I've been given. Sciatica has improved to intermittent pains in both legs.  

Andrea -  Hi! I'm also on my first natural IUI. Was so nervous in run up to AF that it delayed AF  . Weekends are also dodgy at my clinic as they close on Sunday and claim Monday morning basting is okay if you surge on Saturday. 

Tommi -   for your follies


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Karen! I hope the sciatica continues to improve. Have you been baking yet? That's my usual way through the 2ww!  
Txx


----------



## karenstar

Tommi - No baking so far but planning to make some soups next weekend. Having a chilled out weekend this weekend, staying home and just doing cross stitch and watching TV. Plus bit of time on the computer. Are you up to much?


----------



## Tommi

Sounds like a lovely weekend! I've been trying to get some work done. Not that productive but am catching up with a few bits and pieces. Will sort out an up to date project list for the week ahead so I can make sure I have more reading-type jobs to do towards the end of the week. Next scan tomorrow morning. I really hope it can all go ahead!

Enjoy your chilled out day today. Hi to everyone else on here.

Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Tommi, how did your scan go yesterday? I hope all is well. 

How's the 2ww going Karenstar..sounds as if you're taking it in your stride

LLL


----------



## Tommi

Hi LLL - scan was good thanks! I still have 3 follies over 14mm and they prefer not to treat when there are more than 3 but have said I can go ahead (being an oldie and all that!) so tomorrow's the day! Did the trigger shot last night. Mighty headache today but working from home so slowly getting things done.

How are you doing? Have you got a plan for next steps? 

Karen how's it going? And Andrea, are you close to treatment?

Lots of   and   for everyone on here, lurkers too!

Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Very exciting Tommi!! Everything is crossed for tomorrow     

I haven't firmed plans but will this week. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Diesy

*+ some orange* *+ lime.* Gotta get as many supplements in there as possible. 

PS No! I have not just found the change font colour!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks LLL and Diesy!


----------



## karenstar

Good luck for tomorrow & next couple of weeks Tommi   

Not stressing about 2ww so far. This is my first ever attempt at conceiving and I have a see what happens approach. Had mild pains down there, lower back ache, sore tits and am possibly a little more tired than I should be, but quite likely AF approaching.  Got another week until OTD but think AF will be first.

 everyone.


----------



## Diesy

*Aw Karenstar  You've got ages     . Get on the 2WW thread. It's too early to symptom spot!!!



For you, for tomorrow Tommi  Remember to do the Can Can, it's a dead cert to improve the effectiveness of IUI. 
Yeehaa! 



   *

/links


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Karen! And Diesy... I'm in training for the can can right now! Loved that clip! 

Karen... as Diesy says, you've got ages to go... anything can happen! 

Txx


----------



## Diesy

I love your new crayons btw Tommi! Sweet dreams! Hope the girls like the boys tomorrow! xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Diesy! The boys have arrived and I'm leaving them to it! Hoping that the girls aren't so fussy this time!


----------



## loobyloo_london

Well done Tommi, go boys, go boys!!


----------



## karenstar

Had blood on wiping and feel warm. Look like AF coming early ... would have been due today if I'd not been late...


----------



## Tommi

Hang in there Karen   It's not over til AF has arrived properly.
Take it easy today if you can. Feet up and look after yourself.      
Txx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks LLL! Really hope they're having a party in there!


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Tommi.   No more blood but pains continuing. 

 for your boys and girls.

 everyone else!


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Karen.  
Could that have been an implantation bleed this morning? Not sure when that typically happens.   
Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Evening girls, quick question while I remember

I've had a horrible cold for nearly 4 weeks, I've never had one this long before. I usually dont take medication, I dont like it (strange I know) but have take the odd beechams & a bit more sudafed to try to shift it, can anyone recall is it ok to go ahead with treatment if feeling ill or taking cold medication? 

Glad to see you're still PUPO karenstar 

LLLxxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi LLL
Might be one to ask the FF pharmacist but if memory serves it is recommended not to take decongestant medications as they are thought to increase risk of some defects if taken in early pregnancy (particularly oral ones containing Pseudoephedrine and Phenylephrine ??sp)

Krissi xx


----------



## karenstar

LLL - Yes still PUPO  

It could have been implantation. Had more pains early today but feeling more normal now. I'm one for panicking  . I believe implantation can be any time between days 5 and 12 after Tx and symptoms identical to AF except in quantity of blood.


----------



## Tommi

That is great news Karen! Everything crossed for you!    

LLL - I was advised to avoid everything apart from paracetamol (I wouldn't take that anyway). That probably doesn't help does it! Have you tried increasing vit c? Hope you feel better very soon.

Txx


----------



## kizzi79

Great news Karen.

Really hope we three make it a hat trick for IUI this month - not long till test time for any of us now!!!

Love and luck to you both, Krissi xx


----------



## Tommi

I so hope so Krissi! OTD feels like an absolute age away.


----------



## morrigan

Good luck to all those on 2ww - sorry I'd not caught up with that one krissi ! Hope there's lots of BFPs soon.

Re cold having one won't interfere with tx - yoi only need worry if you have severe flu or something.


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Morrigan!
I asked one of the nurses when I had my second IUI about having a cold and she said "I've never heard of a cold being a contraceptive"!
Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Thanks for the re-assurance on the cold ladies. 

Fingers crossed for you too Krissi!

LLLx


----------



## sallywags

Sorry to gatecrash but wanted to send lots of  to Andrea - glad it went ok today lovely, i will see you later! You are officially    PUPO!!


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Hi again!!
Luckily my FF expert friend has informed me that despite me thinking noone had replied to my post, that you have to revisit the thread to see! I was waiting for notifications like I recieved when she messaged me! So please excuse me for ignoring you all!

So how is everyone doing? Had my IUI today (exceptional sample apparently - 35,000,000 swimmers!!) So am hopeful! Any tips for the 2WW? Night one and already am feeling impatient!

Looking forward to hearing from you guys - and will reply quicker now i know how the site works!!!

Lots of love to you all  xx


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

PS - what is AF and OTD?!

I'm going to be last on test date (2 weeks today!) how about everyone else?
Fingers crossed for us all xx xx


----------



## indekiwi

Little Ms, congrats on being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise)!  AF = Aunt Flo (period), OTD = Official Test Date.  There was a list of the acronyms used somewhere on the site - maybe in the introductions area?  Worth a look as quite a few get bandied about.  35m swimmers?  Blimey!


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

Little Ms congrats on your IUI! Come on over to the 2ww thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282126.0
Plenty of top tips on there... 
Txx


----------



## karenstar

Andrea - 

There's a list of acronyms here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Thanks everyone - woke up this morning thinking i'd had a wierd dream yesterday!! Am continuosly thinking  am i pregnant yet? has the sperm got in the egg yet? etc, etc, etc! Normal to obsess right?! Really crampy too - will keep telling myself this is normal!!!
Thanks for acronym advice!!
How's everyone else? ANy nice weekend plans?!
xx


----------



## fayster

Lol LittleMs, on my very first IUI a year ago I was like that, and I got a bfp (sadly ended with a m/c).  It was as if my brain was tracking what was going on inside, so it could be a good omen for you!

Can I come and join you ladies on this thread for a while?  I've just started what will probably be my last IUI cycle, and I'm not really sure where I go after that. Any tips on how to stay positive at this point will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tommi

Hi Fayster - just saw your message on the WW2 thread (Diesy... you're sooooo right!) and wanted to give you a few more   and   and   It's such a tough time and even harder if it seems there are limited possibilities. I think being positive is always helpful, but it you feel like having a cry or a rant, that's also good! We need resilience more than anything. I'm still working on that one! 

Lots of luck for this cycle. I've been in touch with Penny in Athens and she had some great suggestions for me. It might be worth getting in touch with her if you need some ideas for next steps but I everything crossed that this cycle will be the one!  

LittleMs... totally normal to obsess! Essential part of the process I think! Hope you've had a good weekend.   

Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi ladies

Good luck Fayster on this cycle. Just keep reminding yourself of why your doing this & make yourself think positive..dont let this battle drag you down (too much)     .

Happy obsessing LittleMs It's funny how our minds play with us 

I've been in London for just over a week & couldn't post on my ipad, so sorry for disappearing. Good news is that I've started my TX last Friday, the cysts have gone! Hope to have basting in just less that 2 weeks. Now I need to remind myself to remain positive..

Hi everyone else.

LLL xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi ladies, I need some urgent advise. 

I've got a scan today (day 15) & I have to good size follies. I've been told to go to London tomorrow for basting which is fantastic but they told me to take a final gonal f shot tonight & then 30 mins later take the trigger shot. I thought that the trigger had to be a least 24hrs before basting, is this not the case? The nurse told me it can be done anytime up to 36hrs. I'm half tempted just to do it this afternoon so it's 24hr before. What would you do??

Thanks


LLLxx


----------



## bingbong

Loobyloo_london with my first IUI I was told to take the trigger quite late, the night before IUI in the morning but can't remember exactly. I was really worried about it but did what they said. I later learnt that my follies weren't quite big enough so they wanted to give them as much growing time as possible and that donor sperm will survive long enough for it to be ok. I don't think that I've heard about doing gonal f thirty minutes before the trigger though, that sounds a bit odd!


Good luck              


bingbong x


----------



## fayster

What bingbong says makes sense, the sperm can survive for several days, so it will be there waiting when your egg pops.

Good luck!

I'll be day 15 tomorrow, and hoping like mad that I get a natural LH surge so that I can have insem. on Saturday, rather than risk missing ov on Sunday. Grr at my silly weekend ovulating ovaries, which would be great if I was in a couple when ovulating at the weekend would be perfect, but not when my clinic close on a Sunday!


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Bingbong & Fayster

What a busy day I've had, as well as all the confusion about my trigger shot it was my LOs 1st birthday today. It proved difficult to do else other than entertain our guests. The last one left a short time ago so now I can refocus on my big basting day tomorrow. V interesting that you had a late trigger BB too at one stage, I never heard of that before so you both have put my mind at ease. I decided that I should take my GonalF earlier in the day so at 5.30 I sneeked off to the kitchen to get my pen & hid in the bathroom to do the shot only to find out there wasn't any left lol. I'm not concerned, prob a bit relieved, as my 2 biggest follies are 20 & 19, which I believe are  big enough. Hope my hunch is right! 

Fayster, good luck tomorrow I hope you get your LH surge! 

I'm off on the red tomorrow back to London for my basting, I'm v excited now after my anxiety attack earlier. 

Thanks for your help girls. 

BB, sorry I couldn't get online this evening, I couldn't get rid of my last guest lol. Hope you're well. 

LLL xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi LLL  Happy Birthday to your gorgeous little man      - who is a big boy now that he's 1! ... 

I never understood the timings for IUI, sorry - I was given a trigger shot about 5 mins before basting which did confuse me a bit.

Hope all goes well with your flight over - that was the real stressor for me, getting last minute flight and disappearing off at a moment's notice.  Hope all goes well 

 
Maya


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi Maya

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I  can't believe he's 1!

Yes, I have to stay it has been stressful all week wondering when I had to go especially with B's b'day today. Also having to make last minute arrangements for parents to look after him. Mum asked why I had to go & I said I had things to do, she laughed & said " I know why youre going", I just smiled back.  So she's worked it out, but didn't say anything else as I dont think she wants to know the in's & out's. 

Lets catch up soon. I'm def staying here, got my stuff shipped over in Jan & looks like I'll have a job v soon (just waiting on formal offer). 

L xx


----------



## Maya7

LLL is 'here' here or London?  We could be passing through on Monday if you are about?

 
Maya


----------



## loobyloo_london

Well the basting deed is done & just need 1 of the 16million little guys to find his treasure. I'm very excited about this! I'll pop on over the 2WW forum. 

Hi Maya, here = NI  Let me know when youre passing as would be great to meet up.

LX


----------



## fayster

Congratulations Loobyloo, good luck for your 2ww!  And happy 1st birthday to your little man
 

I'm coming over to join you on 2ww, I did get my surge yesterday (finally my body decides to play ball) so I've been basted this morning!


----------



## loobyloo_london

Congrats Fayster, the timing worked out well!   

Lx


----------



## bingbong

LLL pleased that it all worked out and congrats on being PUPO        . Can't believe that your little man is one, good luck with the job offer!


Fayster congrats on being PUPO too, such a relief that your surge arrived when it did!


bingbong x


----------



## fayster

Thanks, ladies!  It was a real relief, and I can be happy that there is nothing more I could have done to improve the timing. And not having had the trigger shot, if I still get sore boobs I'll know it's the clomid and not the trigger!  Not that this is of any use whatsoever, but curiosity is a weakness of mine  

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## LittleMsGrowingRoots

Fayster - am very excited to hear you are PUPO!! Congratulations! Lots of                     for you! xx


----------



## rachpurple

hi all, have my first app with Mr Trew next week - re IUI as single, 40 yr old... any ideas as to what i can expect will be appreciated. thank u xxx


----------



## some1

Rachpurple - only just seen your post.  Have you had your appointment now?  How did it go?  Hope it has given you a plan of action that you are happy with   

Some1

xx


----------



## loobyloo_london

It's very quiet on here girls. 

Rachpurple, how have you got on? I'm also over 40 & hoping for another lucky cycle for no 2. You'll find lots of ladies on here over 40...age is all in the mind 

I'm on day 10 of cycle & disappointedly have only 1 follie  Where have all the others gone! Last month there was 1 on the left & 6+ on the right, this month none on the right. I know it only takes one but is disappointing there aren't more to increase chances. (oh & there is a non-active cycst outside my right ovary) Scan again on Wed & prob have iui on Thurs. Are there any positive stories with 1 follie ??

LLLxx


----------



## some1

Loobyloo - I only had one significant folly on the cycle when I got pregnant with my dd2 (3 follies altogether, one at 16.7 and 2 under 10mm) - my treatment diary is here if you're interested - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243428.0 
Good luck for scan on Wed   

Some1
xx


----------



## starbuck

Looby - i only had 1 follie with starbaby so try not to worry.  Good luck with the next scan and iui.

Starbuck
X


----------



## loobyloo_london

Some1 & Starbuck that's music to my ears about your 1 follies! Funny how the 2 weeks preparing for IUI just flys by, I can't believe it's nearly time again...shame the 2ww seems like 2 months wait.

Some1 read your diary, you were very fortunate how quickly you got a bfp with no 2. I'm going to Amazon now for "You've been framed" lol. 

xxx


----------



## rachpurple

hello all, my appt is this week - having - last minute?? panic - re how would cope as single parent, (if i ever get that far)...ex has returned which hasnt helped thought process - he cant have children and doesnt want any so it doesnt muddy the water in a practical way, just the old emotions. good luck to one and all x


----------



## aimless1

Hello.  I wonder if someone that has had unmedicated IUI can help me.....  I had my consultation last week and it was fine. Had a scan of ovaries and all ok. Had blood tests all ok. Explained decision - all ok.  Decided to do unmediated IUI  ( on basis of no known issues and I got pregnant 3 years ago by accident - and the problems then were just bad luck).
So I was sent home with a bit of paper explaining to start ovulation tests on day 8 and ring them when it shows positive.
My question is - is that really all there is for me to do? I know I should have asked these things last week but I was a bit dazed really. Is there anything else I should be doing? Will any sort of ovulation test do?  Is it obviouse when they read positive? Seems lots of you other ladies who are having or have had treatment had some sort of scan before IUI - is that not a standard thing?
Anyway it all seems too simple (although of course I know there are no guarantees of the treatment working). Just wondered if I missed something.  It's day 8 of cycle now so I suppose I just start peeing on  the sticks......
Any words of advice or encouragement very welcome!  
Amy x


----------



## Rose39

Amy - I would suggest posting your query on the IUI thread on this board... it isn't immediately clear from the title of this post that you have an IUI query and some ladies may miss this message as they may have bookmarked the IUI thread and will only be notified when that thread has a new post on it.
I did medicated IUI first but in terms of monitoring your surge, I'd suggest testing several times a day when you're getting close as if you only test in the morning, you may surge in the afternoon and you may miss the window of opportunity for the IUI. Some ladies have used fertility monitors to help - hopefully someone will be able to give you feedback on whether they were more effective than ovulation kits.
Is your clinic open on Sundays? If not, I'd suggest asking them what happens if your surge is over the weekend. 
Hope this helps,
Rose xx
Forgot to say - it is possible to have follicle tracking scans but that's not usually included in unmedicated IUI package costs and you'd usually pay extra for these.


----------



## morrigan

exciting but yes that is all you need to do!. Scans and trigger shots are useful when timing is and issue but you dont need to be scanned unless you are being stimmed as one of the reasons is to make sure they wouldnt go ahead if you had 20 follies !!

Re ovulation tests- you can get a pack of months supply which works out cheaper in the long run. I had no end of trouble with pin pointing my LH surge and used cheapy ebay ones several times a day and the expensive ones nearer the time but i had faint lines for a few days where as unlike pregnancy tests the lines have to be same strength to be postive. Some people swear by the digital ones- i hated them. You do get what you pay for though ! Hopefully it will be nice and clear cut for you you will get a postive ring get basting appointment and hey presto !!

Tehcnically speaking remember how much you have drunk (water not wine!) can effect your result. Def do twice a day near the time you expect to ovulate. I am assuing you know your cycle well?

Anyhows good luck and shout if you need anything. where are you cycling btw?


----------



## aimless1

Morrigan and Rose - thanks for the replies.  - have tried re-posting on an IUI thread too. Didn't  grasp concept of bookmarked threads etc!
Am having treatment at LWC - picked them out as I can walk there from home and work and because I had a consultation there a couple of years ago so didn't have to repeat my rather sad back story.  
Ok - well I have armed myself with lots of buy one get one half price ovulation kits from boots and let's see how I get on.  I know my cycle pretty well so hope I get it right!!!
A x


----------



## Rose39

Amy - when I had IUI at LWC they closed on Sundays - their opening hours may have changed since I was treated but it is worth asking what happens if you surge on Saturday morning, Saturday afternoon or Sunday... in case you need to make special arrangements.
Rose xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi loobylou,
I got pregnant twice with IUIs and only one follicle...you only need one good one ;-)
Xxxx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Good luck Aimless, it's a very exciting time I'm also at LWC, they're all really nice there & always happy to answer your questions.

Thanks lulumead, I was so worried when there was only one but as you say it only takes one, hope I'm as lucky as you were. 

LLL xx


----------



## lulumead

Crossing fingers for you LL...am hoping to go for a second myself via IUI so be good to hear success stories for people going for a second. Am worried as clearly I will be older than before!!
Xx


----------



## nickymac

Hi everyone, I'm hopping over from Newbies to this thread and have a couple of questions.  I've been on tenterhooks all week anticipating my first natural DIUI?  I'm winding myself up waiting for my smiley face but tomorrow is day 16 and still waiting - aarrgh! anyone else gone through this?  I'm on DHEA and have read that can mess us your cycles, I also had a difficult memorial service to get through today in memory of my little girl and think that taken together I've had an anxious week!! Any words of wisdom?

This is a technical question and I feel daft asking - how do you get the emoticons on?  ??

Thanks all!
Nicola


----------



## aimless1

Hello, I am day 15 today and in such a state of anxiety that I think I will disrupt my cycle! Last night I was wide awake staring at the ceiling all night alternating between feeling hard done by and feeling super excited. I have become obsessed with those pee sticks. Seriously almost boring myself! 
Can't be long for either of us.  
I really hope the memorial service helped you - I had a service for Alice  (well went to one the hospital organised) and found it very moving but helpful for the terrible grieving process.
Amy xxx ps. No idea how to get emotion things to work hence my very undecorative posts!


----------



## indekiwi

Nicola, Amy, re emoticons, hit the reply button (note, not the "quick reply" button but the one to the right of "add bookmark") when you go to post and the emoticons should show up just under all the formatting options which are above the box where you type....I think it's only when you use the quick reply button that the formatting options / emoticons don't show up for you to use.  


I've only done a natural FET, not a natural DIUI (all mine were medicated), but you hopefully have been using two pee sticks a day (morning and afternoon) as some times it's difficult to catch your surge when it happens.  If in doubt, just give your clinic a call and see what they suggest.  Given all the emotional upheaval you both have had    it would hardly be surprising if your cycles were a bit all over the show.  Hopefully Lulumead, Coco Chanel or Grace will be along to give a better idea on timings - they have all had unmedicated DIUI. 


Nicola, I hope the memorial for Florence was of some comfort, as Amy describes with respect to her own little girl.     


A-Mx


----------



## karenstar

Hi Nickymac and Aimless1. I'm on my third natural DIUI and have found that being stressed does delay LH surge a day or two.  My clinic says to test just once a day first thing in the morning which is contradictory to what a lot of people say, however by testing several times a day I've found the surge is detected early evening so can't phone the clinic until the next morning anyway.  My surge is always exactly 2 weeks before AF. It was day 15 of 28 cycle for my last Tx and am day 16 this time based on morning test. Going for treatment on Wednesday so looks like we will be on 2ww at same time.  Try to reduce the anxiety and stress levels (easier said than done I know, especially on first cycle). Distractions, hobbies, going for a walk somewhere nice may help.  Take care.


----------



## some1

Hello Nicola and Amy - I did 4 natural IUIs and countless practice runs    (while I was on the waiting list for donor sperm).  My clinic always said just test once a day first thing in the morning - that didn't feel like enough and I found that sometimes 'first morning urine' would test negative, and then second morning urine (an hour or so later) would test positive, then the following day be back to negative again - so I would definitely recommend testing more than once a day or it is possiblt to miss a surge altogether   

I also used to track my cycles quite extensively, and could tell by temp shift that ovulation had happened.  But another really good indicator of imminent ovulation, which is a little bit    is cervical mucus.  Around ovulation, the mucus is called 'egg white cervical mucus' or ewcm because it has the texture of egg white, is very slippery and stretchy.  It is a very accurate indicator of high fertility and ovulation on its way (although this can go on for several days) - the mucus is like this to help  sperm to reach its destination.  Pretty much as soon as ovulation happens, the mucus changes and becomes scant and sticky, so if you find this type of mucus the chances are that ovulation has happened (or is still several days away).

Hope this helps, natural iui is pretty hard to time perfectly, especially when our bodies start playing tricks on us!! Good luck to both of you, hope there are lots of smiley faces in the morning!
Karenstar - good luck for wednesday!  hope it is 3rd time lucky for you   
Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

Hello IUI-ers....
I was an obsessive tester for the surge...I did morning afternoon and evening but then I switched to my clinic where I was fortunately successful and they did monitoring scans and a trigger even on unmedicated IUI which really helped with feeling like the timing was the best it could be.

Good luck, crossing everything for success ASAP
Xx


----------



## nickymac

OOPs where has my message gone - typing one minute gone the next ; apologies if it appears twice.

Great news I got a smiley today so am going in tomorrow.  Karenstar thanks for all your words - we'll be on our 2ww together exactly!

Some1 I wish I'd read your comments about the (uurgh) mucus but I'd forgotten in my stress out and when I saw it yesterday I told myself to trust my body.
Indekiwi and Amy , as always you say such great things and thanks for asking about the service.  It was helpful I think and a lovely thing to do - lighting the candle - but it was very solemn and so so cold, with all that nasty weather.  
So how are things Amy, will PM you back .

Well, here goes....X


----------



## aimless1

Exciting news!!!!!  Lots and lots of luck and conception fairies and baby dust - whatever the expression is!!
Still peeing on sticks and contemplating mucus (sorry if anyone eating their dinner)  here!!  Hoping for a positive reading tomorrow before I get the sack for general complete inattention to work........

Amy xxxxx


----------



## karenstar

Nickymac -   hope the treatment wasn't too painful.


----------



## Tommi

Good luck IUI ladies!    
I feel out of touch but just wanted to drop by to say hi and spread a little baby dust!  
Txx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Hi

Just touching base to see who's doing what.

Amy, Karenstar & Nicky are you now in your 2ww? Lots of   &  to you all 

AFM, I've got a day 7 scan tomorrow am, there were 3 folllies at my baseline (only 1 last time so fingerscrossed they have all grown) which cheered me up after AF dared to darken my door. 

Hi to everyone else.

LLL x


----------



## nickymac

Hi Karenstar, not painful at all just a little uncomfortable but had a good chat with the nurse and doctor until it was time to leave.  How about you?  Did you go in yesterday? Hope these little fellas are doing their job  

LoobyLoo - yes I'm on my 2ww, think these first few days are the easiest but I know that by next week I'll be biting my nails. My acupuncturist said to relax for a few days and no exercise which is killing me as that's what I do to keep busy! Looks like walking for a bit.  Best of luck with the scan tomorrow and fingers crossed for 3 follies. 

Thanks for the best wishes Tommi.


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Tommi  & LLL  

Nickymac - Yes went in Wednesday. It's always really painful when they push the speculum in further and open it up but the syringe bit gets easier each time.  At my clinic, once treatment is done they leave me to lie down on my own for 15 minutes then let myself out. I generally take the opportunity to relax. These first few days are the easy bit. I find the nerves kick in around day 9. Hopefully one of each of our little fellas has behaved.


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Karen! 
Hopefully you won't need to encounter the speculum again but if you do, ask the nurse to open it really, really slowly. It makes such a difference. Apparently the pain kicks in when they open it too quickly and overstretch the muscle so it goes into spasm. My first clinic didn't seem to know anything about that and the nurses always said they needed to do it as quickly as possible but apparently that's totally wrong. I was in agony for my first two treatments but the third one was pain free.
Lots of       for you!
Txx


----------



## karenstar

Awe thanks Tommi    when is your next appointment?


----------



## Tommi

I'm having a hysteroscopy on Tuesday to see if they can find out why I always have spotting and v heavy bleed after treatments. If they can treat the cause or all is well then I'll be doing IVF end of June. Can't wait to get Tuesday over and done with!

Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good luck Tommi hope that all goes well next week


----------



## Elle72

Good luck tommy with the hysteroscopy!! Keep us posted 
xxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies!  
Txx


----------



## nickymac

Tommi, good luck from me too.  Great advice to about the speculum, if I get a different nurse next time I'll be sure to tell her should it become uncomfortable (hoping I won't need to  ). I try and switch off and think about relaxing on a beach but was interrupted by the doctor who was trying much harder than the nurse to sort it out - I even had to cough! Thought that was just reserved for men 

Have a good bank holiday everyone!


----------



## bingbong

Lovely to see this thread busy again and wishing you all lots of          


My uterus is tilted backwards which means that it could be really painful, oddly I found the two male doctors who did IUIs so much better than the female doctor who made the IUI so painful I was quite traumatised by it afterwards. 


bingbong x


----------



## upsydaisy

BB - I've also got one of those retroverted uteruses.  My first iui was incredibly painful and involved three nurses wearing headlamps rooting around trying to locate my elusive cervix   Top tip is that such a thing as a 'virginal' speculum exists (you don't have to be one to use one   ) once they decided to use this it was soooooo much better!  Next time they remembered and used the smaller version first.  The ultimate irony is that after giving birth to the baby with the biggest head imaginable and sustaining a third degree tear requiring extensive surgery I still needed the 'virginal' speculum when I went back to enquire about number 2      
Good luck with the op Tommi    hope you get some answers  
Lots of luck to all iui ers     

Upsyxxx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks ladies!  

I also have a retroverted uterus and was told it can make just about everything more painful    Upsy, that's funny about the virginal speculum even after childbirth    Just shows what the body can go through and still get back to normal.  

Lots of luck everyone!   

Txx


----------



## bingbong

Upsy maybe they stitched you up a bit tight   


bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Upsy - that's good news for any future relationships eh?!    
GIA Too xx


----------



## karenstar

Tommi - good luck for your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Karen!   I've kept myself very busy today. I want to get it over with and to hear that all's well  
Txx


----------



## squiggleyhead

Hello ladies, 

I'm fairly new to all this (wishing I'd started it years ago now!)  and have been reading all the posts. I'm becoming really overwhelmed and a little depressed withall the information I am trawling through.

I am single (joy!  )  and have PCOS, I have read a post on here that explains the IUI process which was great! but I would like to know how with all the scans that you need to have do people have IUI abroad? surely it's not 3 sets of flights per cycle?  I have been looking at U.K clinics and it seems really expensive (and the thought of a mini break whilst doing this is appealing!) so would like to go abroad.

If anyone has been through this would it be possible to let me know how it all works please?


----------



## nickymac

Hi squiggleyhead, 

I haven't pursued IUI abroad but is it the fact that you PCOS that you have to have scans?  If not I would imagine that you plan your mini break a day or two either side of ovulation and have the magic squirt?  In the long run it may cost as much as here but then at least you get to do it with no interruptions hopefully in an exotic location.  I saw on Dogus' website that a woman had been there for IUI and it worked. They were really helpful when I was inquiring about ED a woman called Julie who may be on on Mat leave now but worth a try.
Good luck - hope someone else has a more precise answer
Nicola


----------



## suitcase of dreams

squigglyhead - am sure some of the other singlies who have had IUI abroad will be along soon but basically you can have any necessary scans here in the UK and just head over to the clinic for insemination - so only one set of flights needed per cycle
for unmedicated IUI you may not even need any scans - you just track your cycle and when you get your LH surge (you test via pee sticks) you book flights and go for insemination - could be a bit stressful if you need to book last minute flights though - think it will work best if you have pretty regular cycles
hopefully morrigan or bingbong (both had IUI abroad) will be along soon to offer more personal advice/experience (I have only had IVF abroad which is quite different)
best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

squiggly head i replied about the scans in the other thread


----------



## squiggleyhead

Thank you all.

Morrigan would you mind letting me know where you posted as I am reallynkeen to read your post.


----------



## Elle72

Squiggle I think it's in the single abrodies thread


----------



## morrigan

Sorry sh didn't want to duplicate - its here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284039.50


----------



## karenstar

My 3rd natural IUI attempt has sadly failed. I have a review with the fertility doctor next week and expect to have another IUI attempt at the end of June.  I'm thinking that the next attempt will either be stimulated, or possibly natural with scans and trigger. Does anyone have any other recommendations on what to try next? I have a regular cycle and no known fertility issues. I know there are threads on this site about getting prescriptions cheaper that I need to read. I am very keen to reduce the risk of a multiple pregnancy as I don't have the resources for 2+. Any suggestions greatly appreciated. Thanks very much. Karen


----------



## cocochanel1

Karen I did natural IUI with scans and trigger. I definitely think you increase your chances significantly adding the scan/trigger. I know it's hard but I think you have to brace yourself for a few attempts when trying with IUI. You'll get there. Coco xxx


----------



## loobyloo_london

Karenstar, sorry it didn't work this time for you.


----------



## rachpurple

hi all, i found out today that i have scarring (from a missed miscarriage) and need to have an op to clear it before they will do IUI...... the op will cost £3000. just wondered if anyone else has been in this position and has any advice. bottom line i guess is i have to have it done (credit card?!) xxx


----------



## Rose39

Rachpurple - big hugs hun ... I know that others have had this problem .... have you tried asking about it on the Serum Greece thread? I think Peny (who runs the clinic) may do hysteroscopies where she gets rid of scar tissue but I'm not 100% sure .... Sima on this singlies board might know as she's being treated in Greece, and cost-wise it works out much cheaper than treatment in the UK. In the UK I think Dr Trew is supposed to have a good reputation for this type of surgery. 

Good luck!

Rose xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Rachpurple - I had a hysteroscopy last week to clear out various bits and pieces after the treatments I've had over the last year. I had to pay as well (my PCT won't fund hysteroscopies that could improve fertility if you're not married   ). In fact I've spent over £5000 on hysteroscopies (and one laparoscopy) in the last 13 months. My advice is to go for it but to choose your consultant very, very carefully. I have niggling doubts about the one who did my first hysteroscopy now that I've had another one done...

I've been told I will probably have to wait a month before being able to start IVF so if time is an issue, get it done sooner rather than later.

Any questions on the actual procedure, just ask. A lot of women on this site have had them done. I emailed Peny at Serum and the cost for exactly the same approach as my consultant over here was using was roughly the same. When I added in flights and accommodation it was more expensive to go to Greece so I had it done here.  But like Rose says, I know that many ladies have had treatment in Greece very happily. I just needed to watch the pennies! 

Good luck with everything!  

Txx


----------



## rachpurple

thank you Rose and Tommi, I am with Mr Trew so it sounds like I might be best off just getting on with it.... am 40 so not got time on my side. in terms of the procedure... i called the hospital today and asked if it was done with a laser or what - and they said scissors??!! I am assuming my PCT wont fund me because of my age... sorry to hear you had to go through all that Tommi. best of luck to you both. Rachael xx


----------



## EllieBrighton

Hello ladies,

I just sat and read a lot of your stories - very inspiring and amazing for me to see that I am not the only person going through this! Very comforting.

I am a single girl in Brighton who has just chosen my sperm donor for my first IUI session next month. Very excited and nervous and generally clueless as to what I am doing (Although I know I am doing the right thing) 

I would love to speak to anyone in the brighton area who is going through similar.

Lots of love, Ellie xxxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Hi Ellie,


I wrote a long PM to you and I've just realised I sent it to someone else!    .  I'm from Brighton and know of a couple of others with babies.  We have a few meet ups together and as part of a larger group of Southern ladies.  I'm happy to meet up for a chat. Tommi is also quite local.


Upsyxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rachpurple said:


> thank you Rose and Tommi, I am with Mr Trew so it sounds like I might be best off just getting on with it.... am 40 so not got time on my side. in terms of the procedure... i called the hospital today and asked if it was done with a laser or what - and they said scissors??!! I am assuming my PCT wont fund me because of my age... sorry to hear you had to go through all that Tommi. best of luck to you both. Rachael xx


Mr Trew did 2 of mine, he has the added advantage of being one of the UK's Asherman;s experts plus IVF gynae I have faith in him. Scissors is the way to do it with least damage when I was researching. I did go to another gynae and asked him how and he said laser and had only one pregnancy in his population so I decided not to go forward with it.
Good Luck


----------



## rachpurple

thank you JJ1. I am dithering slightly ... i used to live in las palmas and have friends there, the treatment is half the price.. however I am seeing Mr Trew and with recommendations from you and others I will probably go with that - was just suprised by the idea of scissors!! so good to know that is actually a better method. thank you. xx


----------



## karenstar

Saw fertility doctor today. He advised getting HCG test done and if that's clear, having 3 more natural IUIs. He wasn't keen on stimulated cycles. So now got to find out if NHS will do it and if so how long the wait will be. Got quoted £380 to have it done privately. I find making phone calls and dealing with GPs difficult so not looking forward to this bit.


----------



## Claret2626

Hi Ellie

I'm afraid I'm nowhere near Brighton but sounds like you are only a few weeks ahead of me! would you mind telling me how you got to where you are now?  I don't know anyone who has done this and I'm not sure what to do first/whats the process...

Warm wishes 

(a very excited) Claret x


----------



## Claret2626

Hi upsydaisy, 

Also wanting DIUI, did u use a uk clinic?

Claret x


----------



## Rose39

Hi Claret - sorry nobody has replied to you yet on this thread - I mainly had IVF, but I'll reply to you on the newbies section as I think there is another lady who has asked a very similar question. Hopefully someone who has been successful with IUI will also be able to give their advice!
Rose xx


----------



## some1

Hello Claret - I've also just replied to you on the newbies thread! I had both my daughters through DIUI in the UK.  The first thing that I did was researched different clinics, then I went to my GP to request a referral to the one I had chosen (although this is not always necessary, as not all clinics require a referral).  Let me know if you have any other questions and I (or one of the other IUIers) will try to answer.

Some1
xx


----------



## no blue skies

Does anyone have any advice on Ovulation predictor kits?  

I was all geared up for my first round of DIUI this month, and began testing using clearblue OPK on day 7 of cycle, as advised by clinic.  However, here I am at day 22 and have not had a positive result at all.  For about 5 days I did have a second line in the the window, but not blue enough to match up to the positive picture in the instruction leaflet.  Now I'm wondering if I am ovulating at all, or if I didn't test often enough (I was testing once a day, first thing in the morning as per the instructions).  I've usually got a 28 day cycle, give or take a day on either side, can usually feel mild cramps mid-month which I always thought signalled ovulation - althought this month the I've had that cramping feeling for 2 weeks now!  I didn't think that there was any point in trying to track temp as I had a cold and was feeling pretty blah most of the time anyway. 

Do the OPKs work for everyone?  Should I skip trying natural DIUI and head straight for clomid cycle?  The clinic suggested I come in for a scan to see if any follicles had developed this month or try my GP for the 21 day progesterone test - which at least I can have done on the nhs...

It just seems like one more thing to get stressed about right now!  I've bought the Clearblue digital test now to try this month and will probably end up testing twice or three times a day just in case.... but advice would be most welcome! 

Thanks in advance... 

Em


----------



## Kazabee

Hi Em,

I am no expert at ovulation predictor kits at all, but I know when DH and I were trying a few years ago I only ever got a result from the clearblue digital OPK, for some reason the others just didn't give me a proper result.  I am due to start treatment with the LWC for my first attempt of assisted IUI over the next week and have decided I will use the digital OPK already.

Good luck xx

Kazabee


----------



## some1

Em  -    for your cycle and the opk's messing you around this month - that must have been hard when you've got yourself all geared up.  I am a veteran OPK tester and DIUIer (I did 4 natural IUIs using OPKs to time them (and did loads of OPK tests over many months while I was waiting for donor sperm to become available), followed by 2 clomid DIUIs - which resulted in my 2 little miracles) so hopefully I can answer a some of your questions.

I don't think the fact that you haven't had a positive OPK strong enough to match the test line is an indicator that you didn't ovulate (I often had cycles where this happened).  It is more likely that the faint second lines you experience were simply either side of your peak.  Clinics always seem to advise testing just once a day, but it definitely seems that it isn't enough for some women.  I often found that I would test negative (or very faint) with fmu (first morning urine) which was when my clinic told me to do my daily test, only to find I got a definite positive just an hour or two later - so I would definitely recommend testing more than once a day.  I got through a lot of OPKs so I bought bulk supplies from the internet - I used to get 'Clearview' tests (which were the brand my clinic gave me) - they are made by the same people as 'Clearblue' but are the 'for medical use', non-shop, basic packaged versions - I even tested Clearblue and Clearview alongside each other one cycle and they gave exactly the same result (you can get them online from something diagnostics or docshop).

Ultimately though, despite all my preparation I never felt truly confident that the timing was right for the IUIs I had with just OPK's (although I did get a very shortlived BFP (big fat positive pregnancy test) on my second cycle).


My 2 clomid cycles were the ones that worked for me, although I'm not sure that it was actually the clomid that made the difference or the fact that on those cycles I had scans to monitor follicle development and a pregnyl injection (to stimulate ovulation) 36(ish) hours before IUI to ensure the timing was spot on.  If you do decide to go for a clomid cycle, the good news it is a very cheap fertility drug (in comparison to most of the others) - cost 2 years ago was £20 total (£10 for clomid, £10 for pregnyl).

Another alternative is to ask the clinic for a monitored natural cycle (so you attend the clinic several times during the build up to ovulation to monitor follicle development and time IUI) you could also ask for a pregnyl (or equivalent) trigger shot to help make the timing even more spot on.

Hope this helps,  sending you lots of      for a straightforward, less stressful cycle next time

Some1

xx

P.S I never tried digital opk's, but I think having a clear yes or no would be very helpful as it removes all the uncertainty of trying to interpret lines!

PPS Good luck with your upcoming cycle Kazabee


----------



## Happygoflossy

Not sure where to start- I'm 30 years old and have been considering becoming a single mum, using donor sperm, for the past year and finally decided to bite the bullet and go for it. 

I went to see my GP and he referred me to the hospital for blood tests and then 6 weeks later I had an appointment with the NHS Fertility department and they have said that they can assist me in my quest to become a mummy!!

I have another appointment with them on 4th July- independence day, very apt!! At this appointment I will be having a blood test to screen for CMV, counselling and also an ultrasound scan. 

Now that I have explained a bit about where I'm at, I would really like to hear any stories from people that are going through, or have had successful IUI using donor sperm. I'd like to know how many attempts it took to become pregnant and how long it took to get a match with a donor.

Thanks for taking time to read this post.


----------



## Rose39

Hi Nicky and welcome! I'd suggest that you re-post this query on the single girls having IUI section (if you look further down the index page for single women then you'll see the topic) - then others who follow that discussion thread will be alerted to your post and will be able to reply.
Rose xx


----------



## caramac

Welcome Nicky! Blimey I am impressed that you've managed to get your local NHS to agree to assist you - that's probably the first time I've read of anyone getting NHS treatment as a single woman (without very exceptional circumstances!). Which PCT are you in - it would be great to know which areas are supporting single ladies.


As you can see from my signature I achieved my son through IUI with donor sperm on my third attempt. I had treatment abroad so it didn't take any time to find a donor as the clinic provided this for me based on some limited selections I made. HTH!


----------



## Happygoflossy

Thank you to you both for replying. I'm not quite sure where you said I am meant to repost!! 

I am having my treatment at the Queen's Medical Centre in Nottingham. I can't fault the fertilty clinic. They are extremely helpful and didn't make me feel uncomfortable about choosing single motherhood. They made me feel at ease.

Nicky x


----------



## Sima

Hi Rachpurple - I'm sorry to hear you have to deal with the issue of scarring before going for your next treatment.  The others have already given you good advise and I can do now is reiterate it.  I've had hysteroscopies in London and Serum.  My best advice is the same as Tommi's.  Take your time to go choose your gynae.  There are many good gynaecologists out there but I have also heard of horror stories of ladies who are now having to deal with all kinds of issues following their surgeries.  Go with recommendations and your gut feelings.  After all it's your body and you are paying for the service so make sure you go with someone who is right for you.

Good luck to all the other ladies having IUI.


----------



## Claret2626

Hi Al

Well I have made an initial consultation... Not until 11/7 but it's not that far off!!  

Has anyone used any sperm banks that they would recommend / had good experiences with? So far I've looked at: Xytex in US and European Sperm Bank. 

Claret x x


----------



## no blue skies

Thank you for the replies.  

I just got the progesterone / day 21 test back and had a result of 26 nmol/L which the GP says indicates ovulation. (Since test was done on day 23, and my cycle was only 26 days last month). 

I've started testing again this month - twice or three times per day and still no positive LH surge.  I've spoken to the clinic and they say if still nothing showing by day 14 I ought to make an appointment for a scan to see if any follicles have developed.  Quite depressing - feel as if I am failing in some way! 

I'm starting to think that the natural cycle is overrated and I ought to head straight for clomid cycle instead...


----------



## morrigan

Your not failing just finding out about your cycle - i think scan is a good idea to see what's going on - if the follicles are big enough they can give you a trigger shot to make you ovulate and time the Iui.

Good luck!


----------



## Helena123

I use the electronic Clearblue sticks that give you a smiley face when they detect the LH surge.  I am hopeless when it comes to deciphering tests (I see what I want to see!) and with these I don't need to.  It's either smiley face or negative reading.  

The midwife at my fertility clinic recommends that I get into the habit of doing OPKs twice a day; first thing in the morning and last thing at night.  She also suggested that I test the day after I have my surge, whereas I stopped testing once the smile appeared.

I find it interesting that your clinic conclude that ovulation has occured on a 26 reading as a lot of places want to see 30+.  I had a Hep B test done somewhere else today and mentioned my Day 21 test to the GP and she said she took 35+ as a good indicator.  Mine was 24.6 and they want me to do a re-test as they say its inconclusive.  I had it taken on Day 21 of a 25 day cycle and they tell me this is too late and when I repeat it this month to try on Day 19/20.  This is despite their notes actually stating it should be done Day 25 as a minimum!  Is it any wonder this getting pregnant lark is so confusing...In a perfect world there would be just one baby-making Oracle that we could all consult.

I've started taking Agnus Castus which I've heard mentioned on here is good to regulate cycles along with a barrage of other supplements...Royal Jelly, Black Cohosh.  I like to feel that I am doing something whilst waiting for tests...whether they work is another matter 

The follicle tracking sounds like a good idea and I'd give it a go so you can get a clearer picture of what's happening on the inside.  Then you can decide whether to go ahead on a clomid induced cycle.

Helena


----------



## Soleonie

I recently had my first stimulated IUI and I found the ovulation testing quite difficult to get my head around. I fear I may have called my surge early on a faint pink line rather than a full pink line so you have my sympathy at the other end of the opk stick as it were.  When IUI's are so firmly linked to timing, I still struggle a little that it is down to me to judge with all the emotions and mania of the siutation + clomid running around my system. 

I'm not sure what the answer is and I'm sorry you have missed your chance to try this month. Did the clinic offer you any scans at all during the lead up to ovulation? My clinic does two scans to asess how the folicles are maturing. 

Good luck.


----------



## morrigan

helena- i too had borderline progesterone levels some times it is the timing as day 21 only works with 28 cycle it should be 7 days before your period is due!- i tended to ovulate my follicles when they where fairly small which is also a cause, Gynae told me the first cure for this was clomid so it might be worth looking at a medicated cycle if that is the case (you will be able to tell from ultrasound scans)

also worth asking to get your progesterone tested in your cycle post basting or get them to pescribe progesterone supplement to make sure your levels stay high enough.


----------



## Bubbachops

Hi everyone,
I'm starting my first cycle of natural iui this month. I'm on cd15 today and am obsessed with waiting for my lh surge. Its all so stressful and I'm feeling really emotional about it all. I'm terrified that I'll miss the lh surge or I'll have the surge and then wont ovulate. It all seems like a bit of a shot in the dark to get the days exactly right to conceive. The clinic told me to just test in the morning but I'm doing it at least twice a day now - I don't want to miss it! Can someone please tell me to calm down and that it will all be ok?!! Any success stories from natural iui appreciated too. 
Bubba x
Ps been lurking on this forum for ages - you have all been such a help!


----------



## Rose39

Bubbachops - big hugs hun, starting out on this jouney is a bit of a rollercoaster and it's completely normal to feel nervous and stressed. If you have a look at this discussion thread you'll see lots of advice on how/when to test for your surge from ladies who were successful with IUI. Good luck!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289657.0
Rose xx


----------



## incywincy

Bubbachops, I'm using OPKs too.  I've used them for a few months just to learn my cycle while waiting to start.  I have never used first morning urine until my first IUI cycle last month because the clinic told me to.  They told me only to test FMU and not other times, but I'm glad I didn't listen to them, because the only positive test I got was at 3pm!  

I keep all of my OPK tests and stick them in a book to see my pattern.  When I think it is close I also use the Clearblue digital ones and indicate in the book when that became positive.  Sometimes the digital one gives me a positive a day earlier.  I also record my cervical mucus - not all types just the EWCM one.  I tend to find that shows up a day or two before a positive test.  

Every single positive test I've had has been between 2pm and 6pm.  I definitely recommend testing several times a day.

Don't worry that it hasn't shown up by day 15.  I've had positive tests on day 12 twice, day 14 once, day 15 once and day 17 once.  So it can vary.  I'm on day 14 now and there's not even any sign of EWCM, so it looks like it's going to be a late month for me.


----------



## Bubbachops

Thank you for the replies. After I posted I did another test  and it was positive! So now I'm worrying because the clinic told me to only do it in the morning. So I'm trying not to panic ( inside I'm quite excited ! ) and decided that I'll test again tonight before bed and again in the morning and then ring the clinic and see what they say. I suppose I'm getting stressed because I just want to get this right so much and there seems to be such a small window of opportunity. I'll keep you all posted and let you know what happens - you never know this time tomorrow I could be in the 2ww!! Xx


----------



## Grace10704

Bubbachops - good luck for tomorrow.  As you can see from my signature I have 2 lovely miracles from natural IUI and I tested for England!  I also got positives at odd times of day having tested several times so carry on as you are & hope the swimmers get there at the right time!  Good luck!


----------



## Helena123

I used to do OPK once a day and use three sticks per month.  I thought why do people complain about the cost when a pack lasts 3/4 months    However this month, I totally understand, as I've gone crazy with them and gotten through 17!! Started a couple of days earlier than last month
and was doing them first thing in the morning and then last thing at night and then three/four times a day.  I was getting seriously desperate to see the smiley face!

I agree with incywincy....in varying the times.  I got a negative at 10am this morning and a positive at 2pm today, which I was so relieved about! Had I listened to my clinic it would have been half a day out and when you're doing IUI lets face it, timing is so important!  I'm going abroad and they say if I have the surge in the morning to fly out to them that day!  If its in the evening, then I have to fly out as early as possible the next day.  What do you do when it's mid afternoon


----------



## Violet66

I think your clinc have given you bad advice in telling you to test in the morning. You test morning when taking a pregnancy test but not an OPK one. 
When I was monitoring my cycles I never got a positive in the morning. I used to test around 6pm


----------



## no blue skies

Best of luck bubba - hope it all went well and good luck for the next 2 weeks!  

I had similar troubles with the OPK testing - clinic had told me to test first thing in the morning which I did - and didn't get a positive result at all that month.  This month I tested 3 times a day and got a positive at 10pm!  Having said that, the clinic still insisted that I had a positive test in the morning - which struck me as a little odd - and then did the IUI the following day...

Em


----------



## Bubbachops

Hello everyone, 
Thank you for the replies. 
So I rang the clinic today fully expecting them to tell me to come in today ( as I had my first positive test last night ) but they told me that because it was still positive this morning that I am to go in tomorrow afternoon for my iui. So I've got a new thing to worry about now! - I think that it's too late after my initial surge to go for iui - it will be nearly 48 hours later. But the lady at the clinic assured me that this is right. I guess I'll just have to trust that they know what they're doing!
Did anyone else have iui done such a long time after the initial surge and were successful? Although I was thinking that if I hadn't been naughty and tested throughout the day then I would have just had my positive this morning and be none the wiser that I started the surge the evening before! Confused?! Me too! Anyway wish me luck for tomorrow - I would so love to be a lucky first timer! 
Bubba x


----------



## Grace10704

Hi Bubba
When I had my first one I was at a clinic that didn't open on Sundays and only opened Saturday morning.  So I got up very early to test Saturday morning and got a negative (went back to bed!).  Then something made me test later in the day & I got a positive but after the time when I could have got to the clinic. So I rang the nurse & she booked me in for midday on the Monday - almost 48 hours after the positive test.  I was convinced that was far too late & nearly didn't go - the result of that particular IUI is currently snoring his boots off in his bed upstairs neary 5 years later!  I so hope you are a first time positive too! Good luck


----------



## Bubbachops

Thank you so much Grace. You've made me feel so much better! Fingers crossed that my 48 hour wait has the same result as yours! x


----------



## Bubbachops

Ok, had the iui today so I am officially moving myself over to the 2ww thread! Thanks for all the advice xx


----------



## bearbear

Hello everyone,

Firstly let me say I'm very happy to have found this website, it seems like a great community and a wonderful place to come for help, advice and TLC! 

I shall try my best to keep this short, here goes!! For the past 12 years I've suffered quite severe endometriosis, I've had 3 laps done to remove endo and adhesions and I've also had a cyst on my ovary removed!  I've always been maternal but I've been waiting for Mr right to come along but unfortunately he hasn't so now at the age of 39 I've decided to go it alone, I've had a great support network of friends and family who are all behind me 100%

I went to the LWC 2 weeks ago, it was recommended to be by my gynae! After going through my history they said they would like me to have a hycosy test to make sure my tubes aren't blocked! They did all the tests and last week doctor called me to say everything was negative but my AMH result came back as very low!! He said that maybe IVF would be my best route but to be honest i just can't afford it on my own! 7 weeks ago i finished a course of zolodex which was to treat my endo and it stops your periods so i haven't had a bleed in over 6 months, i should hopefully have my 1st period in the next couple of weeks! I asked the doctor if this could of had an impact on the AMH test and he couldn't rule it out so suggested i repeat it!

I am thinking that I'm still going to keep to my original plan of IUI using donor sperm and just hope and pray it works and i just really wanted your opinions and advice, please be totally honest, am i wasting my time or is there hope? Should i repeat the AMH test once my periods return? 

Looking forward to hearing from you and thanking you in advance for all your help and advice.........

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Claret2626

Hi everyone

I had hoped I'd have found Mr Right by now so I've decided just to go for it... He may not show up till its all too late!!  Picking a donor was very odd at first but exciting once I had found him   

I have successfully charted my last cycle and there was def a temp rise (albeit late cd28!) so hopefully ovulating as AF shoWed up 13 days later as expected!!  Dr has suggested meds to ovulate but I'm not sure what that involves but I don't think it's pleasant. So although I totally get the rationale behind maxing my chances I'm a little reluctant if I can tell him when I'll ovulate... Well a couple of days notice anyway. But I don't know if that's good enough...

Does anyone know if they will scan/monitor a natural cycle?  Go on, what is involved in stimulating/down reg ovulation?   

Claret x x


----------



## Tommi

Hi Claret

Great that you've made the decision to go it alone! I had 3 cycles on IUI - natural, stimulated and medicated. For the natural I just used the ovulation predictor kits (Clearblue) and rang the clinic on the day I got a positive result. For the stimulated I took Clomid which for me was not a great experience. Just five little tablets at the lowest dose and I was an emotional wreck. They scanned me the day before the IUI and I had a trigger shot then. Personally I do not recommend it. When I switched clinic after that second cycle my new clinic said they never use it because it can be so hard for women to deal with.

The medicated cycle was the best. I was scanned regularly between day 1 and day 13, had gonal f injections (just 37.5 on 3 days) and buserelin (every day for about 9 days). Then a trigger shot. Everything was precision timed and the new clinic kept a really close eye on me. Absolutely no problems with the drugs (apart from a buserelin headache).

All those cycles ended the same way, with early bleeding. I moved on to IVF (lite) and got a result. If I had my time again I would skip the natural and stimulated and just try medicated (mostly because of the fact I'm quite a bit over 40). The success rates are so much higher. That said, there have been some first time lucky girls on here recently having natural IUI! I think a clinic should monitor every cycle but my first one refused to monitor natural cycles. It just depends on how they operate.

Finished my night time drink now    Going to try to get more sleep. Good luck!

Txx    

PS Lulu had success with natural IUI. I'm sure she'll give you the lowdown!


----------



## Tommi

Sarah - I've just seen your message...   I know there are cost considerations but I think I would try to find a way of doing mild IVF. That should be around £4-5,000 depending on the clinic. They will be able to check the quality of the eggs and embryos and give you the best chance of success. I would worry that with low AMH a cycle of IUI might drain resources that could be put towards IVF. But, that's just my opinion.

I hope you find a way to have the treatment you want. Good luck!

Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi all
I had my consultants appointment on Wednesday and rang the clinic to start treatment this morning (natural IUI). I think it's probably the speed and timing...but I put the phone down and promptly burst into tears. I'm sobbing at my desk (thankfully I work from home!).

It's good to hear that some of the natural IUIers work...here's hoping it works for me too. Feel a bit upside down with it all....

X


----------



## Tommi

Good luck NowOrNever! Natural IUI definitely can work!
You're bound to feel upside down with it all - that's really natural. But soon, I hope, it will feel like the best thing you ever did!  
Good luck! 
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks for your lovely reply..it's nice to hear from people who know what you're going through. I think I'm about as close to 'basket case' today as I've ever been. 
Pulling myself together...

X


----------



## Tommi

I remember the counsellor I saw telling me that she would have been worried if I hadn't had times like that! Being a basket case is perfectly healthy! (That's what she told me anyway!)
Txx


----------



## Bubbachops

Hi Now or never,
I understand exactly how you feel. I am literally only a month ahead of you and guess what? I got a BFP on my first cycle of natural iui. It can happen - I'm proof! I was upset and emotional at all stages during my cycle mostly because I thought it wouldnt work - it seemed such a shot in the dark but miracles can happen and very quickly indeed! Good luck x


----------



## NowOrNever

Oh wow! Congratulations indeed!!! That's fantastic.

Did you have the treatment the day after your smiley face/LH surge? That concerns me slightly too. I had a dry run with the wonderful (!) predictor kits last month and by chance my tests at the clinic were the day after...my scan showed I'd already ovulated...so I guess timing is everything! 

X


----------



## Bubbachops

Yes I was using the smiley face tests. My clinic told me to check just once in the morning but I was worried I might miss it so when I knew I was getting close ( day 11 onwards roughly ) I started testing a couple of times a day. I had my first surge at 5pm and then continued to surge for about 24 hours. I called the clinic the morning after my 5 pm surge expecting them to tell me to come in that day but as I was still getting a smiley face on that morning they told me to go in the next day at 2pm, nearly 48 hours after initial surge. I was convinced it was too late, but went along anyway. That's what I meant when I said it seemed like a shot in the dark but it was obviously perfect timing! 
Even if you had already ovulated when you went to the clinic - that would have been the right timing as the egg survives for about 24 hours after ovulation as I understand it. 
Good luck x


----------



## NowOrNever

Thank you, you've put my mind at rest a lot! I will be sure to keep you updated with progress! Fingers crossed we'll be comparing scans next 

Xx


----------



## lulumead

hello


Thought I'd pop on as I am a successful natural IUI-er after many attempts including 3 mild ivf's!  My clinic was excellent as they scanned me from about day 6/7 and every couple of days until I was ready to have a trigger injection to make sure of timing...IUI happened 36 hours after the trigger.  I personally would want to have scans as you can see whats happening inside and at least know that a follicle is developing. My clinic included the costs of scans in the IUI.  On most cycles I had two if not three scans!!


Fingers crossed...its all a bit trial and error this as what works for one person, doesn't necessary work for another. Its definitely an art as well as a science!!
xxx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Lulumead
Appreciate the support, and congrats to you.


----------



## Claret2626

Hi Ladies

Just starting my second cycle chart, my OPKs have arrived! Hoping to try natural IUI next month...

Now trying to keep up with you all on tiny iPhone screen as electrical storm last week has not only killed my broadband but also my laptop :.(

Best wishes

Claret x


----------



## NowOrNever

So, big deep breath...the predictor smiled at me this morning and my first treatment is at 1030 tomorrow morning. Gulp. 
I think the next 24 hours are going to be a roller coaster of emotions again.
I've stared at my computer all day today and done nothing of any use at all. I'm a waste of space!

Any tips or words of advice? 
Did anyone take paracetamol beforehand or is that a no no? As a rule I hate popping pills of any description. 

Wish me luck 
X


----------



## Tommi

How exciting! I wish you lots of luck!      
Did they tell you to take paracetamol? I've not heard of that. It shouldn't hurt in any way. That said my first 2 IUIs were agony but that was because they used the wrong speculum and massively overstretched the muscles down there and they went into spasm. Apparently they should measure you first so they know what to use. My 3rd IUI and embryo transfer for IVF were completely painless (different clinic, different technique). If it starts to hurt at all tell them to stop immediately and to go really slowly when they try again. Hopefully it will be completely fine and painfree!
GOOD LUCK! It sounds odd but try to enjoy it  

Lots of luck for Claret too!       

Txx


----------



## some1

Good luck for tomorrow Nowornever!        If you want to take paracetamol beforehand that is fine, but there shouldn't be any need.  My best advice to you for the actual procedure is to try (as much as you can   ) to relax your body as much as possible for the procedure, and like Tommi says, let them know immediately if you are uncomfortable, but I'm sure they will take good care of you   

Claret - good luck for this cycle!       Sorry to hear that your laptop and broadband got zapped!!  

Some1
xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks ladies. The paracetamol was my idea, not theirs, but Im sure I'll be fine without it! They've been brilliant so far. I hate the thought of needles way more than the thought of this. 

Will report back tomorrow to let you know i survived


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck NoworNever!  


A-Mx


----------



## NowOrNever

Officially on the 2ww! I survived, although it wasn't the most pleasant (my cervix is tilted which makes it difficult and uncomfortable to say the least... She was half way to Australia at one point!) 
But it's done, so now I'm on countdown....ho hum....never been the most patient person....will have to learn!

Xx


----------



## Tommi

Excellent news! I have everything crossed for you!      
Good luck for WW2. Expect to go at least a little loopy in the second week!  
 
Txx


----------



## some1

Glad it went ok NoN, good luck for your 2ww      

Some1

xx


----------



## Bubbachops

Hi Now or never! 
Glad it went ok - good luck with the 2ww. Sending you lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks for the positive vibes ladies. I'll keep you posted.
x


----------



## Claret2626

Hi All

I am online!!    not all problems solved but getting there. BT are turning me   

And on a positive note - opk +ve yesterday!   Hopefully the next time I say that I'll be gearing up for treatment!! Woohoo. 

NowOrNever - good luck on the 2ww    

Cx


----------



## karenstar

Heading for IUI no 4 after a few months off and appear to be heading for the dreaded Saturday surge. Clinic closes Sunday and claim doing it Monday makes no difference. I'm pretty sure there's a faint second line on the pee test (tested last night and this morning) but cb smiley face test didn't smile this morning. I've been late the last few months and am now late this month too. Anyone had any success with IUI on second day after LH? Thanks.


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Karenstar!     
Sorry I can't answer your query. My first clinic did IUI on the day of the surge (when first detected) and my second clinic only does medicated IUI so ovulation is totally controlled with a down reg drug and trigger shot. In my experience every clinic has their own way of doing IUI which makes it hard to work out what's actually best for you. Will your clinic be able to see you on Saturday?
Best of luck!  
Txx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks for replying Tommi. The clinic is open on Saturday however they say to test just once a day first thing in the morning and if you have the positive on Saturday morning then they do the IUI Monday morning.  I'm currently thinking I will go home lunchtime and do another test then and if that is positive then phone the clinic and ask if treatment tomorrow might be better. I'm not at all good at asking questions and trying to get what I think is best. I get walked all over and just cry. cm and attractiveness feeling all pointing towards me getting a positive later today.


----------



## Tommi

I definitely think it's worth doing a couple of tests a day and your plan to do a test at lunchtime is a great one! From what I understand, once released the egg can be fertilised for 12-48 hours. I think the surge indicates that ovulation is imminent rather than that it has happened. It's all so complicated! Best of luck and if you really feel that Saturday would be better, do tell them. I know it's hard  
Txx


----------



## some1

Karenstar - I think testing again at lunchtime is a good plan, if you get a definite positive you can ring the clinic and just say you've had your pos and want to book in for IUI tomorrow.  My clinic had the same approach as yours, saying test just once a day first thing in the morning (but I found that I could sometimes test first urine of day and get a negative, then test next wee (just an hour or so later) and get a positive   ).  Sunday closing is a bit of a nightmare isn't it!  I think it is generally agreed that it is best for the sperm to be waiting for the egg rather than the other way around so if your surge is starting today, IUI today rather than Monday would probably be better.  Sending you lots of       

Claret - good that you found your surge this month, hope that the next one is the one that will signal the start of your treatment!   

NowOrNever - I just saw from your signature that your cycle wasn't successful this time    So sorry, hope you are okay, thinking of you   

Some1

xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Thanks Some1....I'm fine. I've chalked it up to experience. It was my first ever treatment, so by some people's standards, I'm a total novice! I'm back into the next cycle...hopefully tx will fall at the end of next week. 

Karenstar..just by total coincidence, I had a scan the day after my smiley face and it showed I'd already ovulated...so the clinic have advised me that if mine falls on a Saturday to perhaps miss a month. But they do say it makes no difference in terms of their success rates, and the 12 to 48 hr window for IUI is legitimate. 
I think some of it is down to luck! They basically said that if I was worried about it, to wait for the next month...more for piece of mind! I'm due to get my smiley on a Friday, so if it's late, I could well be in that situation this month.  Such a mine field!!!


----------



## Claret2626

Hello ladies

The information in opk dip tests said not to use your first urine as LH is synthesised early in the mornings = it will not show up in your urine till later in the day. I have been testing lunchtime and/or evenings. 

Do they know who we are?!  Test once when you could do it twice - "just to see..." who are they kidding LOL

Fairy dust for all 

X x


----------



## karenstar

Thanks some1 and NowOrNever. NowOrNever sorry you got a bfn  

Lunchtime test is still a negative but the line is getting stronger and will be a positive by this evening. So I reckon ovulation is most likely between 18:00 Saturday and 06:00 Sunday. From what I've read online frozen sperm is only viable for 12-24 hours so the odds seem a bit better with a Monday IUI. i hate my clinic right now. I'm likely to hit the same problem next month. Cycle was previously alternate 26 and 28 days but have been late for the last few months so likely to be 28 or 29 days for next cycle. I had the HSG last month and the first 3 cycles after that are supposed to have better odds so I really wanted a good stab at it this month. 

Going to a craft show in Manchester tomorrow which should be good. Hopefully help me relax a bit. 

Karen


----------



## some1

Oh Karen, what a nightmare!  Did you know that the egg is only likely to survive for 24 hours after ovulation?  Just thought I would mention it as a Monday IUI would probably be too late if you think you will ovulate by Sunday morning.

NoN -    a bfn still hurts even if it is your first treatment.  Sending you lots of      for your next IUI.  It is such a quick turnaround with natural IUI, straight from bfn to planning your next treatment, hoping this one is lucky for you   

Some1
xx


----------



## karenstar

I hate this. I don't know why the clinic say Monday is fine.


----------



## some1

Oh Karen    I am so sorry for throwing a spanner in the works hun   .  Monday could be fine if you were to ovulate a bit later on Sunday, it is just so hard to judge with natural IUI isn't it!       

Some1

xx


----------



## NowOrNever

Yep..very quick turn around really as my cycle is 25 days, no sooner than AF arrives, I'm back in for the next go! At least I feel like I'm doing something! 

Karen, I'm in Mcr. We're probably at the same clinic..haha...being told the same tale 
Enjoy the craft fair. 

X


----------



## karenstar

NowOrNever - am same clinic - spotted your post on the NorthWest board. They always give me an otd 2 or 3 days after AF due. I usually ignore otd and test the day af is due. 

Now testing positive so gonna do some more research tonight and see how I feel about things in the morning. 

Karen


----------



## karenstar

Well the smiley face test is negative this morning but the cheap one is still positive. Seeing as the clinic have told me to test first thing in the morning with the smiley face test I'm going to just not have a smiley face this month. Then I don't have to risk them challenging me over why Monday isn't okay or trying to claim the cancellation fee. I've had a dull ache down there on the right since yesterday evening so Monday tx is clearly pointless. Gonna try and chill out and   that my next cycle is shorter so I don't get another Saturday.

Thank you to everyone who has replied and good luck to everyone trying currently.


----------



## Tommi

Oh karenstar I know that's disappointing but I think you've made the right decision   There's just no point if you have doubts about the timing. Here's to a short (or extra long) cycle next time! Clinics really do need to face up to this sunday/weekend closing issue   
Txx


----------



## some1

Karenstar - big   , hope you that things go like clockwork for your next cycle       

Some1

xx


----------



## Claret2626

Hi girls

Karenstar - I've just posted about the same problem on the other board - Calluna is in the same boat. 

I May be way off here but I'm due to have first iui next month and told the clinic I'm not keen on meds during cycle, they seemed ok with that (still to be discussed with dr!) but the nurse did explain that they'd scan and measure me bits and that I would need 1 trigger shot at the very least - so they def know when I ovulate and when to do iui. 

Have you asked your clinic if they'll monitor a natural cycle? Or whether they can scan and just give a trigger shot?

Best of luck. 

Claret x x


----------



## cocochanel1

Would highly recommend monitoring even on natural cycle (no meds). You up your chances considerably in my opinion and experience. It worked for me! Good luck. Coco cxx


----------



## lulumead

I'm with Coco, I had scans and trigger on a natural cycle and that worked for me   
its good to know the timing is as good at it could be.
xx


----------



## Claret2626

Hi

Thanks coco and lulu, I still have to chat it over with dr and see what they find once they start scanning me but I'm pretty certain I'd like to try a natural first... Is it the 20th yet?! Eager to start the next step but I guess all this waiting is good practice!! 

  for all

Claret x x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi there,

I had monitoring and trigger ( plus low level meds) on my IUI cycle. I found the scans really reassuring and the trigger felt important to get the timing of the insemination right. 

I didn't find the monitoring too intrusive and it was three visits to the clinic.

I was incredibly lucky and it worked first time for me at 40. I'm planning to try again and whilst I am of course older an dmy chances less I am going to try IUI again. My clinic is very happy for me to do this.  

Smiling xx


----------



## Claret2626

Hi

Thanks for the info Smiling, I'm eager to get the scans started to so I can see what's occurring naturally... Hopefully its good news.  Fingers crossed seeing the dr on Thursday 

Typically I think I'll ovulate the about the day of my consultation and will have the longest possible wait till I ovulate/have iui - Very temping to say - well have a quick look and see what the follicle and/or lining looks like this time, so we have a better idea what's happening next month when it really counts!!!  

Cx


----------



## no blue skies

Thought I might add in my thoughts for what they may be worth.  I've just gone through 2 cycles of natural IUI with no luck - but all the angst-ing over when the LH surge actually happens / smiley face / actual insemination and all of that, and have now decided to give it a go with clomid and a medicated cycle.  

Its such a relief to learn that I am not the only one who doesn't test positive with FMU or that the smiley face appears an hour after the first test.  And thank you for making me feel as if its not freakish that the LH surge can happen on day 14 one month and day 18 the next.  I desperately want this to be all predictable and precise,  but am coming to terms with the fact I have very little control.  Damn it. 

I was also very keen to avoid any drugs and hormones but decided after the 2 failed cycles that I might as well embrace the "belt and braces" approach and anything which ups my chances is worth trying.  Which means that I've had my first scan and am now taking clomid.  I'm hoping that the scans and trigger shot will be a bit more reassuring that stumbling through the predictor tests    Of course the worrying is not over - I'm now fretting over the possibility of overstimulating. 

I'm so glad that this site exists as I've found all the comments very helpful and am so relieved that others are in the same boat - and that still more have had positive results,

Best of luck Claret & Karenstar - here's hoping more positive results this month

Em


----------



## some1

Em - wishing you good luck for this cycle      Clomid, scans and trigger did the trick for me, twice - hoping that you will be as lucky as I have been    Hope you don't get any nasty side effects from the clomid.

Claret and Karenstar - how are you both?  Sending you lots of      too

Some1

xx


----------



## Claret2626

Hello 

Hi Em, I too have hey surge on different days in my last 3 cycles (days 28, 24 & now 18!) although I think for me a 'normal' surge should be day 18-20 (35d cycle)

Wishing you lots of luck Em    

Hi Some1, I'm pretty excited I think I ovulated today/tonight - ewcm, had +ve lh at 1530 today (although its gone now!?) and this should be the last time before iui, I'm seeing the dr on Thursday to do consent and discuss tx 

Don't know whether he'll be interested but I may take my charts in. 

Best wishes to all

Cx


----------



## karenstar

Hi all

Some1 - thanks for thinking of me   I got AF on Sunday so now on the 2ww for the 2ww   AF was a day late and in theory, based on statistics, I shouldn't get a Sunday problem this time. Touchwood.

Good luck to Claret, Em and anyone else currently trying.    

Take care
Karen


----------



## some1

Hello IUIers - Karenstar, NoworNever, Claret, Em - Gone a bit quiet on here, how are you all getting on?  Sending you all lots of      

Some1

xx


----------



## karenstar

Hi Some1 - chilling out waiting for LH and dreaming of what might be in 3 weeks time . Money is on next Tues for tx. Otherwise, starting to think about options for Christmas. I'm very much on my own so it will be a singles holiday or home alone job . Would rather save my money but Christmas alone is depressing. Are you doing anything much at the moment?

Take care.

Karen


----------



## no blue skies

Thanks some1. 

I'm heading the clinic for my third scan tomorrow  - so hoping should have tx sometime this week, all being well.  Clomid seemed fine - not any really bad side effects - but now taking progynova as well which is giving me headaches.  If its not one thing... 

Otherwise all very very busy at work and thinking I should have had a holiday while I had a chance!  

How's everyone else? 

Em


----------



## NowOrNever

Hi Em72
I'm in exactly the same position as you. Same age, 2 failed DIUI ...can I ask why you're now having a medicated cycle? Is that down to your cycle, or is there nothing wrong with predicting your cycle, and there's a better chance of success with medication? Just interested to hear why your clinic has recommended that course of action? 

Thanks
X


----------



## no blue skies

Hi NowOrNever, 

Nice to hear from someone in the same boat!

I was against any medication in the first place - I just wanted to see how I got on with a natural cycle, which is why I went for the 2 unmedicated cycles.  However, when neither worked, I started to think about other options. I'd also been talking to a friend who conceived through medicated DIUI a year ago, and she said her consultant recommended taking clomid to up her chances.  I asked for a follow up consultation and talked through the options with the doctor - and decided that it was worth trying the medicated cycle (and that there would be a tiny increase in the percentage chance of success!)

Also, I have had some problems spotting the LH surge - I don't seem to have a positive result first thing in the morning - and I knew that with the medicated and monitored cycle it would be a bit more precise.

I have to say I feel more confident with the monitoring - well, so far - the scans have been reassuring.  Although now slightly overwhelmed by the various pills I have to take!  

Hope this helps - are you thinking of trying medicated cycle?  

Em


----------



## NowOrNever

Hiya. I'm learning all the time. I've got this far through life and never tried to get pregnant...so 2 diuis in and obviously it shoulda worked. Lol! Impatient or wot!? You could set a watch by me, I'm pretty regularly predictable, but I'm just thinking that if 3 IUIs don't work, I may suggest a medicated one before I jump to IVF...coz that's where I'm mentally going. If I have loads of IUIs, at the very leaast, I'm getting older with every cycle! Just wondered if it's worth trying one medicated one before I go all out on IVF! 

And yes, good to talk to someone in the same boat  
Xx


----------



## karenstar

Panicked myself this morning - in the LH surge zone, fearing a + tonight/tomorrow (clinic closed Sunday problem) and saw a second faint line on the pee stick this morning    Also got lots of cm today   which hasn't helped. Most recent test still faint second line so     it stays faint for another 24 hours.

Hows everyone else doing?

Take care.

Karen


----------



## no blue skies

Karen - just wondering how you got on over the weekend?  Did LH surge show or did you make it through til today? 

NoworNever - I totally agree with you.  I'm quite impatient too - all the waiting is so frustrating! 

Em


----------



## karenstar

Hi Em - thanks for asking  . Got LH Saturday night and had tx yesterday. More painful than normal - hsg seemed to have blocked things and doctor had trouble getting the syringe in. Relieved it's done and chilling out before the nerves kick in next week.

When is your otd?

Take care.  
Karen


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Karenstar!       

Lots of luck for Em, NoworNever and everyone else!     

Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Good luck Karen, got my fingers crossed for you.
AFM, just back from hols and have missed this cycle, so focussing on the next one at the end of the month.

Hope everyone's well.
X


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Tommi & NowOrNever


----------



## no blue skies

Thanks from me too Tommi.  

Karen - my otd is next Wednesday (but haven't yet made it to the official day so far). Hating the waiting, but nothing new there. Hard to stay positive.  

Em x


----------



## Diesy

Good luck with the 2WW Karenstar & Em! ​  ​
(Hope I've got that right, I find it hard to keep up unless it's in front of my nose on 2WW.)


----------



## karenstar

Em - just wandering how you are doing?  Take care.


----------



## no blue skies

Hi Karen - 

Thanks for asking.  No luck this time around sadly.  I was pretty much expecting that, but still disappointing... Trying to figure out what I'm going to do next.  Can't decide whether I should try another 3 cycle package of IUI.  I think I'm going to have a month off and consider options.  

How are you getting on?  Keeping everything crossed for you!!

Em x


----------



## karenstar

Hi Em

Am sorry you didn't get lucky this time . I think a month off can be helpful sometimes. I started bleeding this morning. It appears to be AF, but need to wait until tomorrow to be sure. It's rather taken me by surprise as I wasn't due until Sunday based on AF 14 days from ovulation and I wasn't psyched up for a negative.  I do late sometimes, but never early. I will be going straight into another IUI but not sure what I will do if the next one fails.



Karen


----------



## no blue skies

Oh Karen, maybe its just spotting and not proper bleeding?  Let me know how you get on.  

Thinking of you.  

Em x


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Em. Unfortunately it's been 12 hours of the bright red stuff so not much hope.


----------



## Tommi

Em and Karen - really sorry to hear your news   It's a tough thing to go through  

Karen - have you ever been give progesterone? I had 3 IUIs that all ended with an early bleed and they suspected implantation failure. It might be worth finding out if you can have some before having another IUI just in case. 

Take care both of you. Lots of positive vibes for you both for your next steps.     

Txx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks Tommi.

I'm feeling really unsure about what to do next. I was just going to go into another cycle, but now you have mentioned the possiblity of failed implantation, I'm not sure. This would be my second failure around implantation. On the first IUI I had pregnancy symptoms and implantation bleed before getting AF at the expected time. Timing continues to concern me. I've read all the stuff about the cm helping the sperm survive a few hours longer, but by the time it gets to the IUI I am dry. I don't feel able to ask more questions at the clinic, demand medication or demand a triggered cycle. I get walked all over, and today I will just cry down the phone. when I went for a review after 3 the doctor said there wasn't any point in doing a stimulated cycle, but now I am wondering about that as it seems clear I am not someone who is going to very easily get pregnant so 2 eggs wouldn't be such a risk of a multiple pregnancy.


----------



## some1

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while, I've got an exam on Tuesday and am revising every spare minute

Karen and Em - so sorry to read of your bfn's     .

Karen - what's your gut feeling about what you want to do next.  If you feel like you want to have a stimulated and/or monitored cycle then you have every right to request that from your clinic, you're paying enough for treatment after all - could you email them instead of phoning?  Timing was always a concern for me on natural cycles, and being monitored made me much more confident that the treatment at least had a chance of working - I think that is one of the most important things about cycling, that you feel comfortable with/confident in the treatment you are having     

Some1

xx


----------



## Tommi

Karen - I totally agree with Some1. You have to feel confident with your clinic. you're buying a service and if it doesn't feel like good treatment move on. Sorry I'm rushing off but just wanted to take good care and I hope the path ahead becomes clear.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## karenstar

Thanks for replying Some1 and Tommi. I'm feeling a bit calmer today but still unsure about what to do next. I'm inclined to go for one more IUI, but the question is natural or stimulated, and in the case of natural, this cycle or next.  I've looked at clinic statistics and clinics around here (Manchester) don't seem to do many stimulated IUIs. I remember when I went for a review at my clinic I was told there was no value in doing a stimulated cycle, but reading elsewhere, the success rate is a bit higher. My difficulty with things being inserted up there is also a concern. I was unable to tolerate the dildocam last year but presumably I would have to go through it around twice with a stimulated cycle. Having anything pushed against the top of my vagina is so painful. Just been trying to relax today. Went for a walk this morning somewhere I'd not been before and have had a long hot bath this afternoon. Hope you are having or have had a good weekend. 

Hugs.
Karen


----------



## karenstar

Well, I've decided to take a month off  . My head hasn't really accepted this fail yet, trying to convince me that I could be one of the people who get periods whilst pregnant  . As well as the treatment, work has been stressful for the last couple of months, and I think some recovery time will be best for me.

Hugs to everyone  

Karen


----------



## Tommi

Karen, that sounds like a really good idea. A pause to think about the next steps and regain some strength. It is exhausting at times and I think that can catch up on us. It's funny about the question over natural or stimulated IUI. My clinic only does stimulated I think. They control the whole cycle with low dose stims and buserelin to stop ovulation. Then when follies are the right size you have a trigger shot and IUI at precisely the right time for ovulation. Going through that cycle and it still failing made it very easy for me to decide to move on to IVF. I felt like I had given IUI my best shot and it still hadn't worked so it was time to move on. I liked the way the regular scans (I think I had about 4 while the follies were developing) told me exactly what was going on. It was all so precise! 

Just read your message about dildocam... I think the pain that we sometimes get with these procedures is partly the way we are shaped and partly the skill of the practitioner. At my first clinic just about everything was excruciatingly painful to the point where when I moved clinics the first thing I asked them to do was to make sure there wasn't anything desperately wrong down there! They checked, measured, and make sure they use instruments that fit me rather than making me fit the instruments. Everything I've had done there has been pain free (apart from egg collection, but they just upped the painkillers!). I know it's hard, but if there's pain during any procedure they probably need to start again and go much more gently.  

I hope your clinic gives you some useful options and if not, I hope there are some alternative clinics around that might be better. Have a good break  

Txx


----------



## no blue skies

Hey Karen, hope you are feeling a bit better today.  I think you're probably right to take a break this month - gives you a chance to think about the next steps instead of rushing right into another cycle. 

Was really surprised to hear you'd had so much pain during the scans too - how awful for you.  I think Tommi's right.  They really need to go more carefully / gently and give you time to relax (hah!).  Have you considered valium?  I was offered that for the actual IUI procedure... 

I'm still trying to decide whether to give IUI another go or move on to IVF.  Got a follow up appointment at clinic this week, so hopefully things might be a bit clearer after that...  My problem with the medicated IUI was the timing of the trigger shot - they brought me in for insemination 20 hours after the ovitrelle injection - which seems a little early from everything else I've read now.  Hard to know what to do - have to assume that the professionals know what they are doing, right? 

Em x


----------



## karenstar

Hi Tommi

There doesn't seem to be a lot of discussion with my clinic. From their information sheets they only do medicated IUI if there is a known issue. I know I can ask for a review with a doctor after each treatment. They treat a high number of women who are there due to lack of male partner so treat it like emulating what a m/f couple would be doing. To be honest it would be nice to have the scans to see what's going on. 

I suspect shape has something to do with the things being inserted issue. The only time it's been okay was the second attempt at a smear when the nurse used a small speculum. I guess for the next IUI I should ask if they can try a small one first rather than defaulting to medium.

Thanks for writing and hope your week is going okay.
Take care.  
Karen


----------



## karenstar

Hi Em

Unfortunately not feeling better - came down with a stomach bug Sunday night and it's not getting better yet  . That's certainly distracted me a bit. I felt like the break was a good idea because it's taken me some time to get over the last two cycle's disappointments and I've had a stressful time in work recently. I'm hoping being a bit less stressed next time will increase the odds a little. 

I've never been offered anything for the pain. Just encouraged to breath slowly and deeply until it passes. The nurses don't seem to think it's unusual. I feel like I'm defending a clinic which isn't doing things as they should from some patients point of view, and it's confusing at the same time because other people speak highly of the clinic, and particularly the nurses.

I have plenty of concerns around trusting the professionals vs what I have read or what other people who have undergone treatment advise. 20 hours does sound a little early to me.  I hope the appointment is useful.

Take care.  
Karen


----------



## no blue skies

Hi Karen, 

Poor you!  Hope bug has cleared up - but well done for looking at the postive side and seeing it as a distraction  

I've had a similar experience with smears in the past - and now just have to tell the nurse in advance that she needs to use the smallest speculum available - one nurse told me its the same size they use for post-menopausal women!  Just about makes it all bearable.  I know I should probably take my own advice on this one - but you shouldn't feel bad about asking them questions / expecting them to listen to your concerns.    This is clearly not a one size fits all process (literally) and they need to be more sensitive.  

Em x


----------



## starbuck

Em - my daugther was from an iui which was 24 hours after trigger.  The clinic said you could ovulated anytime from 24 hours after the shot and they prefer the sperm to wait for the egg as that gave them better results.  I always thought that was too early but obv I should have trusted them.  

Good luck all.
Starbuck


----------



## Claret2626

Hello All

Sorry I've been quiet for a few weeks i needed to zone out as I waited for my follicles to do their thing... Been in and out of the unit like a yoyo scanning these ovaries but I as expected i finally cooked up some good follies.  Amazingly they grew 1mm/day over the weekend as hoped but 2mm/day since Monday!! Think the dr was ready to give up but I knew what my charts were telling me. 

Today was cd24 and I finally have one at 18mm and one at 13mm so tomorrow I should be officially joining the 2ww  

Claret x x


----------



## NowOrNever

Back on the 2WW as from today... here we go again.


----------



## Tommi

Claret and NoN... good luck!      
NoN your OTD is my birthday! Everything crossed for a very happy day for you! 
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

Oh wow Tommi, that's a good omen! Lets hope we're both celebrating that day! How are you doing anyway?


----------



## Tommi

I'm doing ok thanks. Just building up to another cycle. I think I'll probably be going to Athens for it. Just working things out now. Looking forward to some great news in a few weeks!  
Txx


----------



## NowOrNever

The clinic there does seem to have some good success rates (from what i've read on here), so good luck! It must be doubly hard to have to travel all that way - quite a strain. Have you got someone who can go with you?


----------



## Tommi

Yes, hopefully I won't be going alone. I've just got to the limit with UK clinics. Penny said back in March she thought I should be tested for various things because she thought I had a risk of miscarriage but I took the advice of my UK clinic and it didn't get me very far. It really does seem that the UK doesn't consider you at risk of miscarriage unless you've already had 3. Anyway, hopefully once I spoken to Penny on Monday things will be clearer.

How are you feeling today? 

Txx


----------



## karenstar

NowOrNever, Claret and anyone else on  

Tommi - hope Monday phone call helps  .


----------



## NowOrNever

Im only on #3 iui, so im still a newbie to all this, but you learn a lot reading about others on here. hope Penny works her magic for you, and glad youre not going alone. 

Yep feeling fine to be honest. Just prostrate on the sofa tonight but out for a friends birthday tomorrow evening, so will have to come up with a good excuse not to be downing copious amounts of booze! 

Thanks Karenstar...fingers crossed eh! Hope you're doing ok too?

X


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck to thos on 2ww     .

Just wanted to say to those considering going to Penny at Serum that she is absolutely fab fab fab. She identified a number of issues that the UK based clinic did not (even after treating me for three and a half years!!). She is also very caring to both patients (and any donors she uses). In the end I did not proceed to further treatment as after such a long ttc journey I could not face it emotionally or financially - but if I had it definately would have been with Penny and her team.

Good luck all, Krissi xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Krissi, that really is good to hear. I am so fed up with UK doctors! They don't seem to have a clue. Apparently my HB and ferritin levels are both below normal but according to doctors here it's fine to be low in iron before getting pregnant. That seems crazy to me. Why not try to raise levels now to help prevent anaemia?! And this insistence on having at least 3 miscarriages before they even look at you seems ridiculous when each miscarriage costs so much and it takes so long to get pregnant and you're already in your 40s. I suspect they wouldn't say have 3 heart attacks before we give you an appointment.  Sorry for that little rant!

Take it easy 2ww-ers!

Txx


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi ladies
I would say from my experience that there is absolutely no comparison between UK clinic and Penny’s in Athens.
Although my latest IVF was not successful at least I have the best ever cycle with Penny and I am going there again Jan/ Feb if anyone can get me pregnant that would be Penny.
Good luck for 2ww ladies.
Tommi- Are you planning your next cycle in the UK or Athens?
Sophie xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi SophieBlue

I'm planning to have my next cycle in Athens. I've only just changed my mind so I'm not totally sure but I hate the attitude of UK clinics that if it doesn't work or you miscarry that's to be expected. These things happen for a reason, whether that's an issue with the embryo or with the mum. Seems strategic to me to try to find out why and improve chances. But it's really hard to ask UK doctors to think that way. If I get to the point where I have to accept that it's not going to happen I will have to be happy that I have done everything I can to make it work and I'm never going to get to that point if I stick with UK clinics. I've tried two different ones now. Was really happy with my most recent one but really don't understand the insistence that you have 3 miscarriages before anything outside the treatment box gets explored. I'll be 43 in a few weeks. 

Maybe we can meet up in Jan/Feb!

Ooops I'm sorry for ranting on the IUI thread! It won't happen again. I hope you IUI-ers are doing really well today.

Txx


----------



## Rose39

Tommi - were you trying to get the miscarriage tests done on the NHS or by your UK clinic? With the NHS it comes down to cost I'm afraid. It's possible to get all the recurrent miscarriage tests done privately after one miscarriage (I did) but the NHS doesn't typically offer this unless you have a particularly understanding GP/ PCT - the NHS is of course assuming that you are trying as a couple and therefore have a chance of becoming pregnant every month, not doing IVF where you get one shot and it costs thousands. 

When you reach your forties whilst it's possible you may have underlying issues that increase your chances of miscarriage (and Penny has such a good reputation she'll look into all of these thoroughly), the most likely explanation for an early miscarriage is a chromosomal problem with the embryo and no recurrent miscarriage test can tell you this unless you agreed to have the embryo tested after the ERPC. Most of our eggs in our forties are sadly abnormal - this is why chromosomal testing as part of IVF is gaining in popularity in UK clinics, especially with ladies in their late 30s upwards.

There are doctors in the UK such as Dr Gorgy at the Fertility and Gynae Institute and Dr Ndukwe at Zita West who do very tailored protocols and also do recurrent miscarriage/ immune testing as an integral part of their tx - the tests aren't cheap though (I had my tests and immune treatment by Dr Gorgy alongside the clinic). If you get lots of eggs and a good number of embryos then chromosomal testing is worth considering - Nottingham Care have a very good reputation for this and other clinics do this too. Unfortunately some clinics have one standard protocol and stick to it as they don't have the skills/ experience to do anything different. 

Hope this helps - it's very frustrating when your clinic doesn't offer anything different and tell you "it's just bad luck" when there are things they could be doing. 

Sorry for hijacking the IUI thread - good luck to everyone having IUI!

Rose xx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Rose - I'm sending a DM as I don't want to clog up the IUI-ers!
Txx


----------



## flutter6y

Hello everyone

New to this thread and pretty new to the forum altogether. Popped in the chat room a few times and everyone has been lovely and some truly inspiring.  

Please read my profile below to see my story. I'm very excited because two days ago I decided I'm as ready as I am ever going to be, so I made the call to say I'd like to start Donor IUI asap please!

Woo - i did it. Appt on 8th for paperwork, donor specification and paying i presume?  Now I feel I need to read up on what medicated IUI actually might involve. Where does it normally start in the cycle and how long do people generally take the drugs before ovulation? And i am wondering how they control how many eggs are released and consequently the number possible embyos. In other words what's the risk of multiples!?!   Really rather scared of the idea of twins I must admit. 

ooh now i'm on this thread I'll have a closer look at who else is. Looking forward to sharing and mutually supporting you all. Bye for now.

all the very best of luck to you x


----------



## NowOrNever

Flutter6y. Sounds like you've been through an emotional time. Congrats on making the tough decision to go it alone. Liberating isn't it! 
I'm on natural IUI so I can't help re medicated info, but I'm sure someone will be along soon to share info with you.

Fingers crossed for you.

Xx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Flutter6y and welcome! One of my IUIs was a medicated cycle. I had a baseline scan on about day 2 then started injecting with a very low dose of gonal f every other day. I started buserelin on about day 5 I think to prevent ovulation. I had a few scans to check progress and then when the follies were all above 15mm I had the trigger shot and IUI so many hours later (I forget exactly how many). It's very straightforward. I actually had 3 follies so had to sign a form saying that I was aware of the risk of multiples. Sadly, though, it didn't work for me. A medicated cycle of IUI takes around 2 weeks. It was exactly the same as the IVF cycle I had but with lower doses of drugs!

Good luck with everything!   

Txx


----------



## no blue skies

Hi Flutter6y, 

I also had one medicated IUI - but mine differed slightly from Tommi's - so I guess it depends on the clinic / doctor.  

I had a baseline scan on day 2 and then started taking one tablet of clomid every day.  I was also prescribed progynova to improve the womb lining from the second scan (around day 8 or 9 think).  After that I had one more scan, where they decided that the follicles were a suitable size and told me to take the trigger that evening (day 12), and had the insemination the day after that.  I was also on cyclogest - a progesterone supplement - after the insem through to the OTD.  It was all fairly straightforward and the scans were really reassuring that everything was progressing.  On the day of the trigger I had 2 good sized follicles.  

Sadly it didn't work for me either - so I'm heading for IVF now. 

Best of luck - and hope things work out for you! 

Em x


----------



## flutter6y

Thanks Em and Tommi - useful info.

So my next appt at the ACU is tomorrow and I am unsure what to expect. I have told them I am ready to start IUI asap and when we can get started.  I guess tomorrow's meeting will be about paperwork, possibly paying and about the IUI protocol and maybe getting the meds.  I guess they might want paying tomorrow too. I was initially thinking I'd use sperm through the clinic (CARE) and therefore I would just see how soon I can get going, perhaps giving any donor sperm preferences to the nurse tomorrow, but I've been thinking and researching into this more this week and I am now wondering about the potential benefits of sourcing the sperm from one of the sperm banks abroad.  

Have any of you any advice on the  pros and cons? It seems that getting sperm from ESB or Xytec would be more expensive than through CARE, but you can have more info about the donor and can choose your favourites, whereas I gather with CARE its more like they choose the donor for you and you get very little say.  

I really am struggling to think whether more info on the donor is better or not. I guess I like the idea of maybe seeing a baby photo or even adult photo of the donor and knowing more about his interests and his and his family medical history.  I suppose I would ideally like to know that the donor has not got an especially big nose or big ears etc and is of a fair complexion like me and the men I tend to go for.  I also prefer the idea of the donor being in Europe rather than America on the off chance my future child would when 18 want to seek them out. The ESB therefore looks the best for me, apart from the massively greater price they charge with the pregnancy slot fee.  And with any sperm bank abroad the greater cost and the possibly longer time to sort sperm from abroad does somewhat put me off.

aargh decisions decisions. Just thinking aloud really. Sure it will all become clearer and I will work out the best decisions for me soon enough. And tomorrow's appt will hopefully help me move forward with it all.  

All the time trying to   anyway whilst also trying to not let my hopes carry away with themselves.  Getting going with the process you can't help but fantasise about a happy ending though can you? 

lots of love and best wishes to you all x


----------



## Claret2626

Hello Ladies

I managed to get through the 2ww although I was very fidgety the last few days, tested too early (naturally!) and tested again on day 14 and got a feint  
I am SO surprised it has actually worked, it wasn't until the nurse told me that it started to sink in.  

It feels very uncomfortable celebrating when so many of you are still on your journey, but I hope it also brings you some hope.

  

Best wishes, Claret x


PS: Telling Mum on Monday... wish me luck (bless her, she has NO idea!)


----------



## aimless1

Congratulations Claret!!! That is great news.  Good luck telling you mum! 
A x


----------



## Tommi

Congratulations Claret! That's great news    
Txx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Claret congratulations on your BFP and first time lucky!!


----------



## karenstar

Claret -


----------



## lulumead

Great news Claret...hope your mum is pleasantly surprised 
xxx


----------



## sweet1

many congratulations Claret, wonderful news. xx
Flutterby - I used to think the same, fantasise about a happy ending but it seemed something that would only happen to others and not me. Let me tell you that happy ending is a very real possibility not just a fantasy x


----------



## Claret2626

Thanks everyone

I was worried at one point that they were going to cancel the cycle as I had follicles coming and going for a few weeks.  I went in armed with my charts, past cycles and a very supportive friend! 

So anyone else out there trying a natural cycle with long or varying cycles (up to 42 days) - Stand your ground 'Day 24' eggs are pretty good ones!!  (Also a day-24 egg when I got my DD)

Yeah, thought I might tell mum today but there wasn't a good moment, bought her some brandy today (for the shock), we're going for lunch tomorrow...  

It still feels very early to be telling - but ok she is my Mum - but I think I'm also into some damage limitation - I am going to get so much grief for 'sneaking' about, have I thought this through!!...  

Claret x x


----------



## flutter6y

Congratulations Claret, that is wonderful news  

I had my appt to ask to start DIUI last week.  I came away feeling a little downhearted, just because having got myself all psyched up ready to go, I learnt there will be a little delay. I asked about options for sourcing sperm and with my clinic its either their sperm bank or the European Sperm Bank and in the end as the ESP are so much more expensive I decided I was happy to go with my clinic.  SO I also learnt that due to a shortage of donors there is currently a bit of a wait for sperm at the moment, but at least I was able to give my preferences and go on the list.  It sounds like it could possibly be December, more likely in the new year. I'll hear more in a couple of weeks I think. I'm trying to look on the bright side and think well that's just more time for me to try and settle my life down a bit more and de-stress myself as much as possible. Much needed at the moment I think.

Also, I learnt that I have to have a HSG is it ? - an x-ray with dye to check my tubes. I managed to get in to have that done this cycle, so that's this Friday, so hopefully that will all be okay and then its just waitng for the sperm. I'm so glad that a friend of mine can come with me for the HSG as I know it is not too long or bad a procedure, I just have a feeling I'll be emotional with it, as I don't really like the consultant and I am feeling a bit wobbly at the moment.

In the mean time weekly acupuncture feels important to me, and I am awaiting to hear if my loan application has gone through to pay out my ex and pay off my parents for the last IVF. Seems a lot simpler to owe a bank than those folks and hopefully this will help me reach "closure" with the ex. I think facing all this stuff is leading me to feel quite emotional at the moment.  

Anyway, onwards and upwards...

This thread seems a little bit quiet. So who here is cycling at the moment? or waiting? or just popping in to see old friends?  have a general nose? etc

It would be cool to know if there are many regulars here, or i might go and seek somewhere a little busier.

cheers and bye for now x


----------



## Claret2626

Hi Flutterby

I started my journey in June and remember thinking November was a long way off, and here I am.  There are lots of little steps that get you to where you want to be, try focus on each one as they happen and before you know it you'll be there!!  There seemed to be something to focus on every few weeks - consultation, AF, ovulation, clinic, AF, ovulation, counselling... and it's all good practice for the 2ww.

I told my mum today and she was initially shocked but also very pleased.  It couldn't have gone better, and telling her was one of my main concerns.

My clinic recommended a sperm bank in America who conform to UK regs - Xytex - they were great, I emailed my questions and got prompt replies and their website was easy to use.

There will be times when you'll need a friend on hand, I did most of my appts on my own but there were a few when I definitely wanted someone there for moral support.  It's a shame that you aren't comfortable with your consultant, is there others you could see?  

I did have a few moments with mine where we didn't necessarily agree (I politely declined the HSG since I had already conceived, trying natural cycle first, waiting for my follicles to mature etc) guess for me the nurses were so lovely and supportive and I was so determined that I had confidence in my cycle patterns that I really discounted their pessimism, well at least for the first cycle.

I feel like I'm rambling so I'll pop off for now, good luck and hope Friday goes well.

Claret x x


----------



## karenstar

My final IUI has failed  . Had "symptoms" for the entire 2ww only to have AF come on time. Expect to head down the IVF route next year, but not sure where, may consider going abroad. Numb.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh karen I'm so sorry to hear that
sending lots of    
Suitcase
x


----------



## Tommi

Oh Karen    It's such a horrible feeling. Really sorry to hear you're going through this. The same thing happened to me exactly this time last year and AF arrived on Mum's birthday. I was determined not to spoil her day so smiled when I saw her and she took that as good news! It was grim. Anyway, take good care, heal well and get ready for the next round. I am looking at Serum for my next cycle and am going out there in Jan to meet Penny. If you want to talk about it just let me know.
Big hugs Karen  
Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Karen     .  So sorry hun.  


A-Mx


----------



## karenstar

Thank you suitcase, tommi & indikiwi. It gets harder each time. Feel low.


----------



## Tommi

It's really tough Karen. You will get through this and you will feel positive about your next treatment. These steps just take you closer to your goal. 
Take good care and just go with those feelings. They will pass, I promise!    
Txx


----------



## greatgazza

sorry to hear of your BFN karen     hang in there love. 

GGx


----------



## karenstar

Doing a bit better today. Hugs to all.


----------



## Tommi

That's good Karen. Take it easy. Big hugs to you   
Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Karen, just dropping by to send you more of these guys         .  I have everything crossed for you for next time.     


A-Mx


----------



## lexie672

Hello, 

My first post - I am 35 in Feb and have a two year old from a previous relationship. I have always wanted lots of children (I love being a Mummy!) but I realise my time is running out and actually I wont have anymore unless I take matters into my own hands.. so I am in the process of giving up on finding Mr Right and looking at my options.

I have been googling like mad over the past few months and have spoken to my GP who was very supportive and basically said please come back within next year and dont leave it longer and we can get the ball rolling... so I was hoping for some information / help / advice...

The clinics in the UK are ridiculously expensive compared to clinics abroad - for example the clinics in Denmark seem to be half the price! Has anyone been abroad? Is this a viable option?  I am looking at IUI with open donor sperm. I am financially secure and have the support of wonderful family and friends.

If you can recommend a clinic that would be great - recommendations are worth so much more than just checking out their websites! 

Thanks in advance  

Lexie. x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Lexie  I go to reprofit for DIUI cos it so much cheaper ten uk and Denmark.
Becky7 xx


----------



## morrigan

i had treatment in Denmark and loved it over there even though it didnt get me pregnant! - i ended up moving to czech rebublic when i discovered all sorts of fertility issues but still rate the treatment i had in denmarkk. I used storkklinik.

You might find this thread useful as well.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284039.0


----------



## Jowo

BECKY7 said:


> Hey Lexie I go to reprofit for DIUI cos it so much cheaper ten uk and Denmark.
> Becky7 xx


Reprofit do not assist single women. By Czech law they cannot treat single women. I was rejected from being a patient on these grounds.


----------



## Diesy

Hello

Just to add you can't get an open donor in Cz. I've heard legislation in Denmark has changed. I can't quite remember but I think you can now get an open donor with a doctor led clinic, if you go midwife led you can't do a medicated cycle. Check out the donor thread for info. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

I had IUI last week. Two decent follies I think, 16 and 19mm on CD10. IUI on CD11, 24 hours after trigger. I found the travel with going outside the UK a bit much. I have to get a 5 hour train to London and then the flight, the same back. I had to stay overnight in London at either side. My local clinic would charge 2.5k for IUI so it was worth it. I would say that there are places in the south that are a lot cheaper than that so it's worth looking around.

Becky, nice to see you here too  How are you doing 2WW buddy?

Merry Christmas to all - Diesy xx


----------



## Helena123

I used Stork Clinic in Denmark for open donor. It cost approximately 600 for the insemination and 60 return in a taxi from the airport. The Midwives are extremely nice and it was very relaxed but at the same time professional.

As Diesy mentioned they can't prescribe medication but your GP sounds okay so I'd run it past him as to whether he will prescribe medication if you decide on that route. My GP said no initially but when I explained my situation she agreed on condition I had follicular tracking scans alongside. 

I got pregnant on my second attempt and I feel that was because I chose to get inseminated within 4 hrs of detecting my LH surge. 

I would recommend you have all the tests done on the NHS. I probably spent about 1,000 on all my tests and that could have gone on other things. As soon as you pay for some of your tests or they find out you are going abroad you will end up paying for everything!

Good luck!!


----------



## Tommi

Helena - huge congrats on your BFP! That's fabulous news!    
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Woop woop Helena!!!  Fantastic news!  Well done you for getting round the medicated route, wonderful!


----------



## indekiwi

Congrats Helena - that's wonderful news!        


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Helena congratulations on your bfp wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy x


----------



## BECKY7

Helen  that fab news  big congrats  I am really sorry for being so so stupid  but when you say you choose to have IUI within 4 hour of LH surge as I normal use clearblue monitor  as during my 1st I had smiling on my CD10and CD11 so I had trigger on CD10 then 24 hour IUI on my 2nd smiling on CD 11 which result my BFP but early MC on my 2nd I can't remember but my 3rd I had low all the way but they weren't that much bother  just said to take trigger etc  so do you think having high LH surge or smiling on my clearblue make any different .
Becky7 xx


----------



## some1

Helena - huge congratulations on your bfp!  Fantastic news!     How are you feeling?  Have you got a first scan arranged?

I've completely lost track of this thread, is there anyone planning IUIs for the new year at the moment?  Sending lots of      for  a lucky 2013

Some1

xx


----------



## Helena123

Thanks ladies for your support!

Hi Becky... I get my LH surge on Day 14 of a 24 Day cycle which is late. With my first iui I was inseminated at least 24 hrs later.

On my second iui I wanted insemination on the Day of LH surge. At 5am I tested and it was negative. 4hrs later it was positive and I was inseminated 4hrs later. Some months I got ovulation pain, other months I didn't.  What I can always detect though, without a thermometer, is the increase in body temp and this coincided with getting LH surge. 

If I hadn't got BFP this month I was planning on third iui being a medicated cycle. 

I think in my circumstances insemination was probably needed as soon as LH detected on regular smiley faced Clear blue. I know that some people get inseminated up to 48hrs later.

I'm going to ring my GP tomorrow and start organising first scan and try and get progesterone supplements. my GP is going to think I'm mad...I saw her on Friday to get a Clomid prescription!

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Helen thank you  maybe I didn't ovulate natural on my 3rd IUI but I did trigger shot that should bring out ovulate  Will try again once I start ovulate as no point if I didn't ovulate  so will take 3 month off  as during my 1st I did have 2 smiling day which I did the IUI on my 2nd smiling day that result pregnant but MC and my 2nd I had my IUI on CD11 cos he said I already ovulate and tat when I forgot to do the test duh and 3rd I didn't get any smiling but did the trigger  so who know  Still waiting for my cycle as  I am 3 day late and I stop my progestrone 5 day ago  aghhhhh
Hope you all lovely ladies have great new year
Becky7 xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi all,
I am completely new to this all and wondered if i might be able to get some pointers/advice.
I am 29 and looking to go through IUI with donor sperm . I have been on birth control pills for the past 15 years and so have no real idea whether i have any fertility problems.
My first step has been to book an appt with my gp and i am going along to an open day at the London Fertility Centre.
The first question i have is how i go about getting the tests done to check my fertility. Would i be able to get this done on the NHS even though i haven't been struggling to conceive?
Your advice would be really appreciated!


----------



## Elpida

Hiya

I've not had IUI as I went straight to IVF but I"m sure someone will be along soon with more specific advice. Your GP might do initial blood tests to check that you're ovulating but they're not obliged to. It's always worth asking though.  If not the clinic will do them, but will charge.

Good luck!

Elpida


----------



## liswaiting

Hi tsnewbie. I got most of my tests done on the NHS as the consultant at the private clinic I went with wrote and requested them for me. The tests I had done on the NHS were:

day 21 test to check ovulation
HSG - to check tubal patency
Laparoscopy and dye test - because I got a negative result on my HSG
I have also had HIV, Hep B, Hep C, Rubella, CMV and Chlamydia tests done by my private clinic this month as I'm about to have my first IUI. I don't think there is any point having these done until you're about to have your first IUI as they want really up to date results. I probably could have had these done for free at the local family planning clinic but as it has taken over a year to get this far I just wanted them done!

I hope this helps - if you have any more questions just ask


----------



## Tommi

Hi tsnewbie 

I strongly recommend that you have the hidden chlamydia test done in Athens. You don't need to go there... just send some menstrual blood through the post. If the result is positive you can have the course of antibiotics before you start treatment. It only costs 100 Euros and the results come through very quickly http://www.locus-medicus.gr/index.php/en/hiddenc-en It seems there are too many women who have had positive results after the antibiotics to dismiss this test.

Good luck with everything!

Txx

/links


----------



## tsnewbie

Liswaiting said:


> Hi tsnewbie. I got most of my tests done on the NHS as the consultant at the private clinic I went with wrote and requested them for me. The tests I had done on the NHS were:
> 
> day 21 test to check ovulation
> HSG - to check tubal patency
> Laparoscopy and dye test - because I got a negative result on my HSG
> I have also had HIV, Hep B, Hep C, Rubella, CMV and Chlamydia tests done by my private clinic this month as I'm about to have my first IUI. I don't think there is any point having these done until you're about to have your first IUI as they want really up to date results. I probably could have had these done for free at the local family planning clinic but as it has taken over a year to get this far I just wanted them done!
> 
> I hope this helps - if you have any more questions just ask


d

Thanks for the reply....that really helps!
I will ask my GP for the day 21 ovulation test and HSG next friday. Might be an obvious question, but day 1 is the first day of bleeding right?
If you don't mind me asking, why did it take that long to get to this stage? But congratulations to have got there, and fingers crossed!


----------



## liswaiting

Yes day 1 is the first day of bleeding.  Don't worry about asking questions that seem obvious it has taken me a while to get my head around everything. 

It took such a long time to get tests done etc for lots of silly reasons.  First the consultant said he'd written to my GP and she said he hadn't so that took about 5 weeks of phoning and chasing to sort out.  Then I have PCOS so AF doesn't arrive when convenient.  Also because I went through the NHS I had to wait about 18 weeks for each stage of the assessment. So it was about 18 weeks to see Gynecologist, then 4 weeks to organise HSG which fell when the gynecologist was on his summer holidays.  The results came back as both my tubes were blocked so I needed a laparoscopy which they said I couldn't have because I was too fat (I wasn't they'd written my weight down wrong) so I had to argue about that and was made to go into hospital to be officially weighed!  Finally I had the Lap and the results were clear, my body just hadn't liked the HSG test and my tubes had gone into spasm making it look like they were blocked when they weren't.  Lastly as it took a whole year to get these tests done I couldn't have IUI in December as I may have ovulated when the clinic was closed for Christmas and new year  

It has been very frustrating waiting all this time but it would've cost thousands to have the tests privately and a year of enforced waiting has only made it clearer to me that I'm doing the right thing. I've been able to save money and get my body fitter and healthier and I am just desperate to get started now  

Good luck when you see your GP.  My GP's jaw hit the floor when I told her what I was doing initially but she has been very supportive since.  Her reaction has certainly made me think about who I am going to tell, how I'm going to tell them and when.  You may want to ask your GP for a referral to the clinic of your choice as well as although you can usually self-refer it seems to go smoother if you have a GP letter.

Good luck


----------



## tsnewbie

Oh i see, so it sounds like there may be a lot of chasing and waiting around!
It is day 1 today so i guess i need to figure out when my ovulation date is....which might take a couple of months?
Hopefully the gp can help me out with timings and what needs to happen when!


----------



## Helena123

Hi tsnewbie - I' 'll just add to the great advice the other ladies have given you.

I paid for most of these tests privately (and a few more unusual ones) and they cost about a thousand pounds in total. The pricey ones were the sexual/blood diseases ones. A lot of it was to do with speeding up the process....I like a clinic that you can ring up and be seen asap. The HSG was the only one I got on the NHS. If I had paid for HSG and had all the information like these wonderful ladies have given you all tests could have been completed in less than two months. 

On the London Fertility Centre' s website they have ' Info for GPs' section which lists all the tests they want. These seem pretty standard - I had DIUI and had most of them.

If you are not yet signed up to any clinic then your GP is likely to send you to the Gynae Dept at local hospital. I got an appointment made the same day as my GP visit and this was for two weeks time. They took a couple of swabs and I had a quick exam and then a referral to another hospital that did the HSG. I called them on Day 1 and they booked me in for a scan. It took ages to get my results back....about two weeks as a radiographer performed mine and couldn't advise me on the results there and then. 

Apart from your progesterone test which is on or around Day 21 of your cycle. There are standard blood tests taken on Days 1-3 which measure other hormones...fsh, lh and prolactin, etc...

Are you London based? Some of my bloods I had taken at the Same Day Doctor clinics. They are great and these were my cheap tests!!! I paid 40 for some of them. They will see you the same day and you normally get results within 4hrs.  The London one is open on the weekends. Take their number down so that if there are delays on NHS you have options!

Start making a note of your cycle and discovering when you ovulate. My cycle length was irregular when I first started out but I always tended to ovulate on the same day each month. This is standard for most ladies. I used Agnus Castus to regulate my cycle and I'm certain this stabilised my cycle. I also took Evening Primrose Oil from Day 1 up until ovulation.

Don't forget your multivitamins and folic acid. Vitabiotics is generally regarded as the best.

Hope some of this is useful to you. You will be amazed at the mass of information and the support you get on this site.

All the best x


----------



## Helena123

P.S. There is a useful charting programme by Toni Weschler that you can buy and chart your cycles so you got everything in one place.


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

I went through exactly (almost) that Liswaiting went through it got to December and my clinic didn't want to do it because they 'like to slow things down between xmas and NY's' - I just felt I couldn't wait anymore so I just ordered the sperm and did an at home insem. Now doing the 2ww (past year had a ovarian cyst (size of a granny smith - gynae's love fruit have you noticed that?) that resolved itself), hycosy, hysteroscopy, and some bits and bobs removed from inside the womb and cervix - but after that was told that my womb was 'lovely and clean' - which is nice.  It took so long I've had to have another smear and a chlmydia test as the last one ran out. 

So I decided to go it alone becuase I'm 38 and no more waiting around for Mr Right or Mr Right now.  So now it's just the 2ww. It's a burdensome thing....  Feeling pretty loopy.  

Good luck to all...


----------



## tsnewbie

Wow, there is so much more than i realised!
I am one for lists, so can you correct me if I have this wrong?
1) GP visit for private clinic referral
2) hormone blood tests/STD tests at private clinic
3) if needed, further exploratory tests
4) select sperm donor
5) have IUI!
Simplified i know, but it is so confusing otherwise!


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Firstly I went to my GP and over 3 months had blood tests on one or two days to try and identify whether I actually ovulated. We couldn't. I then got my GP to refer me to my NHS gynae who did all the tests - including the anti-mullernerian test, the scans, surgery etc and then I saw him as a private patient where he prescribed me clomid for a planned IUI this month (which will be Feb). However, I had a go in December on my own. 

It'll cost a great deal to have all those tests done privately. Even when I went private they have kept on trying to insist on further testing which is unnecessary a case of 'money for old rope'. In addition at the private clinic they told me that 'because I would be a single parent if there was a risk of a twin pregnancy they would abandon the cycle due to the risk to the second foetus and the stress of having two children.' It was made clear that I would have no say in this and this was a unique concern for single mothers.   

So we'll see. Now in the 2ww.


----------



## Tommi

Hi IUI ladies! 

Just wanted to wish you all lots of luck    

MaxwellHiggins - how did you get sperm sent to your home? I thought it had to go to a clinic?   Or was it a known donor you used?

Txx


----------



## Rose39

tsnewbie - your local GUM/ sexual health clinic would normally be able to do all the STD etc tests for free... they might ask for a nominal fee to type out the results for you (you'd need to tell them you were having fertility treatment), but that would reduce your initial costs.

You might find that your GP doesn't help with any of the tests - some GPs are very helpful, others are not, but you can usually refer yourself to a fertility clinic without your GP being involved (I had a very unhelpful GP who when I asked for fertility tests just recommended I bought an ovulation pee on a stick test from Boots and that this was good enough!). 

Tommi - one of the sperm banks is promoting a service where they ship frozen sperm to your home for insemination. There has been quite a lot of discussion on the legal implications of this (there is a thread on the Ask a Lawyer board and on the tx using donor sperm board on FF, as the HFEA only permits sperm to be imported to licensed clinics in the UK). Hope this helps.

Rose xx


----------



## liswaiting

*MaxwellHiggens* Good luck on your 2WW. I'm not sure I like the sound of your clinic they sound more interested in your money than you. I wouldn't be happy with any clinic that would abandon a cycle if there was a risk of a twin pregnancy 

*tsnewbie* Your list sounds pretty good to me


----------



## Tommi

Thanks Rose. I had missed that controversy. I'd always assumed it wasn't possible to get sperm delivered to your home. Sounds like it could be tricky legally. 
Txx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Tommi - the HEA applies to clinics not private clients. Sperm banks can ship human materials to your own home. I decided to have a punt because the sperm bank I used had a 25% sale on basic profile sperm in December - so I just felt like I had to take a chance as the clinic had said they don't like to work over xmas and NY. So I ordered 3 straws and had them shipped over. Even with the discount it cost about £475 but nearly 1/2 of that was postage! I opted for anonymous sperm as I was just 'having a go' at home and haven't really expected it to work. I also needed it packaged in nitrogen so that costs more and is heavier etc to ship. I wasn't sure when I was going to ovulate as it was my first time so needed to be able to store the sperm at mine over a 7 day period so it arrived on the 29th of December and I used the last vial on the 2nd Jan. 

Liswaiting - I agree I've been having a little look about and it seems it might be cheaper and less constrained if I went to Czechoslovakia. I really wanted to go to the Stork Klinik which is much cheaper than my local one but when I looked at accommodation and flights etc and thought you might have to stay for 3 nights to pinpoint the right time it ended up being as expensive or so I thought. 

I hated the assumption that because I was single I wouldn't be able to cope. Most of my friends who are in relationships end up doing 95% themselves anyhow! I have a whole network of close friends who are childless who want to be involved as well as those with children. I think I've thought it through much more than many couples and in addition who is to say that on the birth of twins a couple don't split up? The whole thing is so prescriptive it's enought to set my teeth on edge!  

Any way - good look Tommi and everyone else. 2ww continues here...:::looks at watch:::


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Tommi - not tricky having frozen sperm delivered to your home. Simplicity itself. Like ordering a book from Amazon - it comes through UK customs and they know what it is and let it through. Info on the Cryonbank page.


----------



## Rose39

MaxwellHiggins - from reading the ask a lawyer thread, it looks like the HFEA regulations apply to individuals as well (I'm not a lawyer and have used donor sperm myself via a clinic, and was interested in whether the options for single women had relaxed somewhat - several of the single ladies were asking about this service last year) - I've posted links to 2 discussions on the ask a lawyer thread, for info - it doesn't say it's not possible, and some ladies have posted on FF that they have used the service with no problems including yourself, but the FF lawyer did have some concerns from a legal standpoint - it's obviously personal choice as to how single ladies obtain donor sperm for their treatment, but just wanted to flag these previous discussions so that anyone thinking of this has all the relevant info so they can make an informed choice:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285077.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=292567.0

Rose xx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Hello Rose,

I qualified as a lawyer myself and worked in law for five years before doing a PhD in criminal justice and any reading of an act can be interpreted in many ways my advice would be for 'single ladies' is not to make problems for yourself where none exist. It's hardly likely that you are going to be subject to a metropolitan police raid for having a couple of vials of frozen sperm. They have bigger fish to fry. It's impossible for the **** to regulate private homes so it's something not to worry about given the vast amount of things we can worry about!

That would be my advice. 

Thanks

MHx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Hello,

I think that the Cryos Denmark's position on this is right and is stated here: http://dk.cryosinternational.com/private-customers/home-insemination.aspx

If you also look at the HFEA website it states : 'HFEA is a UK regulator and therefore does not regulate establishments outside the UK' which is true of most acts of parliament. Very few can regulate outside of the UK borders.

Therefore the HFEA to apply to your home you would need to identify your house as an 'establishment'. There is no UK case law currently on what characterises a HFEA 'establishment'. In the UK under business law an establishment is defined as 'require(ing) a large degree of permanence and imply a physical location in the UK often with its own management and able to negotiate business directly with third parties.'

Regardless of any of this it would be impractical to suggest that a UK home was an 'establishment' as suggested under the HFEA. Therefore Cryos is right in stating that 'In most countryes the ban is only relevant for physicians and/or licensed centres in the country in question. I.e. that delivery of semen to private customers without a license, are normally not regulated.' (sic)

This is because as stated above it would be utter madness, impractical and not a all likely to be enforceable to suggest that the average uk home was an 'establishment'. If you began to do regular inseminations for friends and colleagues, charged them for this and set up a management board to handle payments, accounts and governance then it is likely your home would then be an 'establishment'. For personal inseminations between you and a friend/partner this is not regulated under the HFEA.

In effect the HFEA law only covers commercial premises and organisations

Finally and probably clearly - private arrangements between sperm donors and a woman are not covered by the HFEA.

I hope that helps - unpicking the legal position a bit.

Best wishes to all,

MH.

Thanks.

/links


----------



## Tommi

That's interesting, thanks ladies. I think for me the bottom line would be, is it legal, rather than am I likely to get caught? But then, I'm not very brave!  
Good luck all!
Txx


----------



## Tommi

Thanks MH. So has the law changed recently? I thought that sperm could only be shipped between licensed providers in the UK. Not that home insem is an option for me but I'm intrigued by these changes.
Thank you!
Txx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Hi,

You'll have to read my explanation above. **** only covers establishments. Establishments need licences. I'm guessing your not an establishment just a woman who wants to insert sperm. Therefore you are not covered by the ****. 

Best,

MH


----------



## Tommi

Gosh that raises all sorts of questions. The first being... why on earth does any woman ever go to a clinic for IUI if it's perfectly legal to do it at home? (fertility issues aside)


----------



## Rose39

MH - thank you so much for your insights and perspectives on the legal situation re: this home delivery service.... it's a bit of a minefield when you're a single woman starting out on your fertility journey and are thinking through the implications of going different routes re: finding a sperm donor e.g. clinic donor, importing from a donor bank or using an informal arrangement with a donor from a co-parenting website.

We had several single women last year asking about whether it was legal for this home delivery service, hence the queries on the ask a lawyer board (and other discussions on the donor sperm board), and the advice that was given at the time - some have gone ahead with this route, others have not. 

I tend to err on the side of caution, but everyone's comfort level is different and we all try to support each other in their choices (there are ladies in our group who have used known donors, informal donors and clinic donors as well as donors from sperm banks). 

I'm sure that your detailed reply, as well as Natalie, the FF lawyer's posts on the topic, will be very useful for anyone considering using this service. Thanks again.

Rose xx


----------



## morrigan

Tommy you can't do iui at home as catheter is place through cervix into uterus where as home insem is intravaginal think you need slightly more expensive sperm for iui as it needs to be washed differently to go past cervix. iui is used by couples as  first treatment for infertility so I'm guessing stats as slightly higher although not totally sure on that.

it's interesting that things have changed.


----------



## Tommi

Hi Morrigan - sorry, I wasn't very clear in my musings! I didn't mean doing IUI at home but home insem. I would definitely have done home insem for a few months when I first started out rather than having IUI at a clinic if I'd known it was perfectly legal. I was under the impression it wasn't legal to have sperm delivered to me at home so went straight to a clinic for IUI. If it is absolutely legal and there is categorically no chance of any kind of legal issue arising then it is surely a good option for single women. But, like Rose, I am cautious of the differing opinions on the legal position. But good luck to anyone taking this path.
Txx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

As long as you're not an establishment (charging for insemination) it's legal. If you are then you'll need a licence. Nothing has changed that's always the position since the amendment to the act in 2008 was regarding the banning of commercial trading in raw sperm which had up until that point remained unregulated. Private negotiations between a man and woman which are not 'commercial' are not covered in the act. At home insemination to non-establishments are not covered under the act. 

IUI is a catheter inserted into the womb and can be done with lower motility then is recommended for home insemination because it is placed at the top of the womb so the sperm do not have such a long journey. There are women who have done at home IUI but you would have to be very confident and have a very experienced partner (ideally a nurse or gynae!) do do this - also a speculum, catheter and syringe. Not something I would do! Because you are breaching the normal 'barrier' of the body (going through the cervix) you need to have sperm that is 'washed' either by the sperm bank or the clinic where you are having IUI. Your clinic may advise you to get unwashed sperm (as mine did) as they wash it for you and if you buy washed sperm for normal insemination then you will get mostly water (or so I was told by my clinic)!

Best wishes,

MH.


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi there,
I have looked at some possible clinics and seem to have narrowed it down to King's College and Bart's. Has anyone used either for IUI? Any good/bad stories?
Thanks,
Tanya


----------



## Rose39

tsnewbie - I'm not familiar with either of these clinics for IUI. A key question to ask is whether they open and do IUIs on a weekend otherwise if you have your LH surge on a Friday afternoon or Saturday then you might have to miss a cycle as they can't do the IUI at the right time.

Rose xx


----------



## Caz

MaxwellHiggins said:


> Hi,
> 
> You'll have to read my explanation above. HFEA only covers establishments. Establishments need licences. I'm guessing your not an establishment just a woman who wants to insert sperm. Therefore you are not covered by the HFEA.
> 
> Best,
> 
> MH


Unfortunately I am not sure it's quite as simple as that. I am going to ask the FF legal eagles if they won't mind providing the actual legal take on this. Meanwhile, there's a recent Sperm Donor article written by Tony that may be worth a look: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=299078.0

C~x


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

MaxwellHiggins said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think that the Cryos Denmark's position on this is right and is stated here: http://dk.cryosinternational.com/private-customers/home-insemination.aspx
> 
> If you also look at the HFEA website it states : 'HFEA is a UK regulator and therefore does not regulate establishments outside the UK' which is true of most acts of parliament. Very few can regulate outside of the UK borders.
> 
> Therefore the HFEA to apply to your home you would need to identify your house as an 'establishment'. There is no UK case law currently on what characterises a HFEA 'establishment'. In the UK under business law an establishment is defined as 'require(ing) a large degree of permanence and imply a physical location in the UK often with its own management and able to negotiate business directly with third parties.'
> 
> Regardless of any of this it would be impractical to suggest that a UK home was an 'establishment' as suggested under the HFEA. Therefore Cryos is right in stating that 'In most countryes the ban is only relevant for physicians and/or licensed centres in the country in question. I.e. that delivery of semen to private customers without a license, are normally not regulated.' (sic)
> 
> This is because as stated above it would be utter madness, impractical and not a all likely to be enforceable to suggest that the average uk home was an 'establishment'. If you began to do regular inseminations for friends and colleagues, charged them for this and set up a management board to handle payments, accounts and governance then it is likely your home would then be an 'establishment'. For personal inseminations between you and a friend/partner this is not regulated under the HFEA.
> 
> In effect the HFEA law only covers commercial premises and organisations
> 
> Finally and probably clearly - private arrangements between sperm donors and a woman are not covered by the HFEA.
> 
> I hope that helps - unpicking the legal position a bit.
> 
> Best wishes to all,
> 
> MH.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


Hello Caz - you might want to pass this to your legal team rather than just the shortened response.

Best,

MH.


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

PS - I've read Tony's link and it doesn't seem to contradict anything I've said. Thanks - MH


----------



## Caz

MaxwellHiggins said:


> Hello Caz - you might want to pass this to your legal team rather than just the shortened response.
> 
> Best,
> 
> MH.


Thank you. Our legal volunteers are highly qualified solicitors fully trained in UK laws around surrogacy and donor conception. I have no legal training myself, hence why I have asked for them to comment to clarify. Frankly, I would prefer this than people go ahead and do it without first being absolutely 100% sure it's legal. since there seems to be some doubt, I think that's fair enough.

Meanwhile, I would suggest this thread continue with the more general support you have all been offering each other. 

Caz


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

I said and I stand by it that it's not illegal. I worked in law for 5 years, I did the PgDl and LPC and then a PhD in Criminal Justice Policy. Where this isn't my area of expertise you're asking the legislation (the act) to comment on something it simply doesn't cover. It covers the prescribed activity in 'establishments'. Therefore it's not illegal. It can't be said to be 'legal' because it isn't covered. Drinking beer on the street isn't illegal -  unless it is covered by a bylaw or case law. It may become illegal if the law is expanded as the trade in fresh sperm 'for profit' did in 2007.


----------



## Anthony Reid

Yes it can be done legally, however there are a few points to think about... rather than just the legal impact.

My concerns would be if the donor had been screened properly - and regularly over a period of time. Sometimes STD's do not show up straight away.

The incubation period is when an STD might not be picked up in a test.

[csv=]STD, ,Incubation
Chlamydia, ,2 to 7 days
Syphilis, ,10 to 90 days
HIV, ,14 days to 84 days
Hepatitis A, ,15 to 50 Days
Hepatitis B, ,45 to 180 Days
Hepatitis C, ,14 Days to 26 Weeks
[/csv]

Some people may think the risks are ok, and thats up to them. Personally I wouldn't want to take the risk of passing something down to a child. I'd also prefer a professional to do the erm 'business'. I guess you could get a clinic to do it - but there are regulations to consider, such as payment levels for donors.

Although 'some' organisations may be legit, the web is full of scams(and some very seedy people), and lets face it - anyone could set up a sperm donor service at college with an official looking website, fake photos and details etc.

Cryos have been around some time, and I seem to remember them talking about floating Ships just outside in international waters around 7 years ago. So they have been around a while.

Hopefully I have added something to the discussion - but please note, they are only my thoughts, and its not my intention to cause anyone to be judged. FF is not a place to judge people, its a place of support, whatever decision they choose to do.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You also have to think of the needs of the child and using anonymous donor sperm from abroad means that they never have the option to trace their biological father. This may cause them issues in the future.
If it is not a reputable clinic they might not be screened for genetic disorders or other things that yoy might not want in your child's genes.
If they are a clinic abroad there may be hundreds of families created - in the UK it is restricted to 10.
If you have a private arrangement in the UK then the donor can start having claims on the child or you might have claims on them e.g. through the CSA. or wanting an unwanted parenting role.
You do not get any implications counselling doing it on your own - so may not think these things through possibly.
If you do treatment though a clinic your cycle is optimised and the IUI done at the correct time. IUI is more effective than insemination.


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Cryos offer both anonymous and non-anonymous sperm and also do as is suggested by the **** and EU regs which is to keep the sperm for 6 months for screening before dissemination. 

Obviously it is the choice of the woman how they choose to go about getting inseminated. Although I would add plenty of women do get inseminated by partners who are then never seen again or live in the same town and don't wish to see their offspring. I know of both of these cases and I think knowing that your father knew about you and didn't want to be involved with you is troubling for a child. 

Lots of things can have negative impacts on children and child development. Obviously as a parent it is up to you to do your best to ameliorate these issues. 

Best wishes, 

MH


----------



## smilingandwishing

All,

I wonder if anyone can help.  A very good single friend of mine is just starting on this journey and is considering IUI  and IVF.  She wants to understand success rates for both in woman over 40.  Did anyone come across anything like this when they were considering their own options?

All the best, Smiling xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Look at the clinic success rates on the HFEA website - there should be a break down for under 35, 35-39 and over 40 for each technique.
I would look at the live birth rate as the pregnancy rate only shows you how many people have a heartbeat on ultrasounnd at 7 weeks, not how many have a live birth and this obviously is affected by the high miscarriage rate as you get older.


----------



## Diesy

Smiling - IMHO the AMH gives a good indication on how successful treatments can be.  This is just my view, but when you get older or have a lower AMH I have a sneaking suspicion that lower stimms can be more effective, ie eggies survive better.  Having just failed on an IUI I'll probably do a mini IVF next and a 3 day transfer.  But that's once I've sorted out my diet for at least a month or so.  I'd think a medicated IUI is a good start if it's not too expensive (£2.5k at my local   ).  Closer to 40 the better.  You could also ask on the over 40s thread   Wishing your friend good luck!      

MH - interesting discussion, good luck with your 2WW.


----------



## liswaiting

Ouch that's expensive!  I'm having medicated IUI for just over £900 including scans, medicines and Sperm, and its in Scotland so there are no flights involved


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

£2,500 is a great deal - at mine its £750 for a medicated IUI and then sperm is on top of that.


----------



## tsnewbie

So, I just had my first gp appt re IUI. It was expecting to have to persuade him but he was.
Ordered a urine sample for chlamydia and gonorrhea. Also a blood test for hormones,  hep b and b and HIV 1 and 2.
He is also going to do a referral form for Guys Hospital. I can get the blood done early February so just waiting until then!


----------



## bingbong

That's great news tsnewbie!!! Some GPs are wonderful but not many so you're very luck. Good luck!


bingbong x


----------



## liswaiting

Hey tsnewbie.  That''s fantastic.  I hope things get going quickly for you.

AFM - AF arrived today so I start taking Clomid tomorrow and I've got my day 10 scan booked.  In about 2 weeks I should be having my first IUI.  eek!


----------



## Tommi

Great news tsnewbie and Liswaiting! Can't wait to hear your good news!


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hey,

Great to hear your good news tsnewbie & liswaiting. Good luck to you both.

Smiling x


----------



## some1

Tsnewbie and Liswaiting - great news for both of you     wishing you both lots of luck

Some1
xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Thank you all. It is only the first step but it feels good to get started.
Good luck liswaiting!


----------



## rachpurple

Hello all, after a long journey - already, I am about to start drug assisted attempt. I wish all of you the best of luck. Having been fearful for so long, and having endured an expensive and frustrating process - can they not just tell you what is needed at the start? - I am finally feeling excited! it is of course ironic, planning to be a single parent having tried to avoid the exact same for so long, but I hope that it happens - for me and for all of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi Rachpurple! Good luck with it all! I completely understand the frustration at the lack of clarity from clinics. They run on a curious business model. I can't understand why they don't want to improve success rates and get more women through the system. Anyway, I hope that now that you are on the right path things go as smoothly as possible for you.
Txx


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck Rachpurple!  Hope all goes smoothly from here on. 


A-Mx


----------



## liswaiting

Hi tsnewbie and rachpurple how are you getting on?

Unfortunately my cycle has ended early, I didn't respond to the clomid and my IUI has been cancelled.  Feeling very fed up and sad.  Need to phone the clinic tomorrow to find out what the next steps are.  I know a lot of people have their first cycle cancelled and go on to have success later on but I'm feeling very pessimistic at the moment


----------



## Tommi

Really sorry to hear that Liswaiting    Clomid is not the be all and end all and many clinics don't like to use it. If you didn't respond well to it (what dose were you on?) then it might be worth asking if you can have something like gonal f in future. It is more expensive but might be better suited for you. There are many options ahead of you. I know it feels like a door has closed but this experience will help the clinic to sort out a better course of action for you in the future. 

In the meantime, take good care of yourself - lots of treats! And write a list of questions to ask the clinic. I think if I were you I'd like to know whether any follies developed, whether I should try a medicated IUI with something like gonal f, and whether my blood results and the experience of this IUI cycle indicate that it might be better to move on to IVF sooner rather than later. 

Big hugs! It's fine to feel pessimistic. We can be optimistic for you until you feel able to take over    

Txx


----------



## liswaiting

Thanks Tommi for your kind words and support.  

I was on 50mg of clomid for 5 days and I had one 11mm follicle but my estridol level was 50 (not sure what measurement) which apparently means my follicle would not grow anymore.  I'm hopefully going to have a progesterone test on day 21 to see if I ovulate (I need to persuade my GP to do this). I'm not sure what the clinic will do next, from my Google search I kind of feel I'd like to try 150mg of clomid or something else. I definitely want the next cycle to be a success.


----------



## rachpurple

Hi all, I am on day 4 and been injecting gonal since day 2, my first scan is day 10 - no baseline scan, is this usual? thank you (FF so much better than google!) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## greatgazza

Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled Lisawaiting     first tries are often very useful for fact-finding to be able to tweak things for the next try so fingers crossed for next time   

Afraid I don't know rachpurple, but hopefully someone else will.

GGx


----------



## liswaiting

Hi rachpurple,

I didn't have a baseline scan. I think there are both advantages and disadvantages to not having one.  I would have liked the reassurance of knowing everything was fine at the start but I definitely wouldn't want anything poking around "up there" when I've got my AF    Good luck for your day 10 scan


----------



## rachpurple

thank you liswaiting, and good luck with your next cycle


----------



## Tommi

Liswaiting - 50mg is the lowest dose so you could increase it but you may want to consider trying something else. But I hated being on clomid so you won't get a balanced view from me! Maybe your body is just building up to the next cycle. I was told to eat a high protein diet and drink loads of water to help with follie development. I'm sure other ladies on here will have some good ideas for you  

Rachpurple - surprised you started gonal f without a baseline scan. I had one when I was on 37.5 dose of gonal f. It might be worth asking for a scan sooner than day 10 in case the dose needs to be adjusted up or down. Are you injecting every day?  

Txx


----------



## rachpurple

Hi Tommi, yes injecting every day. just been rechecking notes from nurse - it seems to be standard protocol at hammersmith - no baseline, first scan day 8 - 10, am a little concerned ?? esp as i have a short cycle (21-25).... at least the injections are easier than i thought! thanks for your help, and lots of


----------



## Tommi

Rachpurple - that does sound quite different from my medicated IUI. I was on buserelin every day and gonal f 37.5 every other day. I had a baseline scan and then scans every other day from day 5. They halved the dose as I was growing 3 large follies and they were stressed about multiples! I think it might be worth asking for a scan sooner on the grounds of having a short cycle. Glad the injections are going OK! Those pens are good aren't they?! Good luck!
Txx


----------



## tsnewbie

Hey liswaiting,

Sorry to hear that. Allow yourself some time to feel a little rubbish.....then get back on it  

I am still waiting for blood tests, should be at beginning of feb.

Hope you are ok x


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi,
I have just got thinking about things and I am a little confused....again!
I have to wait until the beginning of feb for my blood tests from gp (day 2-3) of cycle. I have asked for the referral to my clinic as a self funded patient but haven't heard from them yet.
Is there anything else i should be doing?
Much appreciated x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Unless things have changed as a self funded patient I would think you can just phone up your clinic of choice and arrange an appointment. Have you tried this? I am looking at having IVF and considering two clinics so have appointments at both to decide who to go with and I just phoned and made the appointments. Fraggles x


----------



## Fraggles

Rachpurple I have never had a baseline scan. x


----------



## tsnewbie

Thanks fraggles. When would you suggest booking the appt for? Presume results will take a couple of weeks to come through, by which time i will be about day 16/17


----------



## Fraggles

Hi I think I would email or phone your chosen clinic and ask when they would recommend, ask what they do at the first appointment in case you need to time it to do with the time of your cycle (why pay for two appointments if you can do anything they need to do in one e.g tests if at certain time of cycle), do you need to have certain std tests before treatment. If you ask in advance about e.g the std test you may be able to get them done for free otherwise they may end up charging you for some tests that you don't need to pay for if you know previously. I needed some and went to the Lydia Clinic at St Thomas in London - they do it free of charge and if you tell them you are doing it for IVF they will print of the results for you but think you get them about a week or two later. If you live outside London you may be able to get through GP or elsewhere. 
Good luck.
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Just saw that you are going to Guys so not sure how it works if you are going privately to an NHS hospital but you can call and ask Guys how it works with them. x


----------



## rachpurple

thanks fraggles


----------



## rachpurple

Had 10 day scan this morning 3 follies, 2 small and one at 17, back early morn for another scan - fingers crossed!


----------



## liswaiting

Sounds like all is going well Rachpurple.  Good luck


----------



## lulumead

Rachpurple: Sending some     , sounds like everything is going to plan    
xx


----------



## rachpurple

thank you so much ladies, it means something to share with people who understand   to all of you x


----------



## Diesy

Hello   Good luck Rachel!  Fingers crossed for you!

Liswaiting - what clinic are you going to?  Cannot believe the costs of my local and they only had ginger sperm!  Not bothered but probably wouldn't seek it out in the first instance.  Anyways, sorry about your last go, that sucks!  I was on 150 clomid the last time, 2 nice big follies.  What day did you start on?  I found it completely fine, the first one was the worse then my body just got on with it no difference to usual.  You could try Menopur, it's A LOT cheaper than Gonal f and still and injectable.  Some acupuncture might help and also a look at your diet, although I'm sure you're fine!

Hi everybody else xx


----------



## liswaiting

Hi Diesy - I go to IVF Scotland in Edinburgh, they're new so I have no idea about success rates but I figure it either works or it doesn't.  I would have liked Ginger sperm  as there are a lot of red haired people in my family but I had a very small choice of donor as I'm CMV negative.  I was on 50mg of Clomid for my first cycle.  I'm currently having progesterone tests to check ovulation and I'm hoping they will let me increase the dose of clomid next cycle.  I found the clomid made me feel sick about an hour after taking it but as long as I kept busy it wasn't too bad. Hopefully, all going well I will be able to have IUI at the end of this month. 

How are you doing Rach? Have you started the 2ww yet?

L


----------



## rachpurple

Hi liswaiting, and everyone else! yes officially now on the 2ww - treatment today. i DO NOT recommend alcohol free wine - it smells and tastes YUK! I was cmv neg and most donors were pos but then told by the embryologist that 'now days we think it doesnt matter' (so why test? why pay? why wait?) so my donor is pos. lots of luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

RAchpurple everything is crossed for you. xx


----------



## Tommi

Rachpurple congratulations! Got every last bit of me crossed for you!       
Txx


----------



## rachpurple

thank you Tommi and Fraggles. this really is a lifeline


----------



## liswaiting

That's great news Rachpurple.  Have 14 days good luck


----------



## Diesy

Good luck RachP!  Woot woot!!!  Lets have a lovely 2WW party!  I'm drinking enough wine for you and I don't usually drink!

Liswaiting - yeah they are new, good luck with them.  Just keep away from GCRM.  Watch your lining when you take more clomid, get on the selenium, clomid totally shot my lining.  I quite like red hair, so many versions of it but that one donor had lost of slots left and he was CMV+ so not a lot of use.


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

I'm hoping to sidle off to Eastern Europe at the end of Feb for my first IUI - ladies if you had a trigger shot do you know when it was administered?  What day of your cycle or how many days before ovulation?

Many thanks,

MH.


----------



## Tommi

Hi MH - my trigger shots have always been given after a scan and 24-36 hours before IUI. Clinics vary on how many hours they do it before treatment. Where are you having treatment? Good luck!
Txx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Hello Tommi

It's a well known clinic for treating marrieds and I'm going there, but it's 350 euros for an IUI cycle including sperm. They send the clomid prescription over but I was concerned about how to get the trigger shot etc. However, it sounds like I can just go for 3 nights and that should cover it...

MH xxx


----------



## Tommi

Hi MH

You'll be fine if you're there for 3 nights. If you have Ovitrelle it has to be kept in the fridge so a bit of a pain for travelling. But if you can have a scan when you're there and the trigger you'll be fine.

I think I know where you're talking about! Good luck! Sure beats £1k a go here in the UK.

Txx


----------



## Me Myself and I

tsnewbie said:


> Hi there,
> I have looked at some possible clinics and seem to have narrowed it down to King's College and Bart's. Has anyone used either for IUI? Any good/bad stories?
> Thanks,
> Tanya





Rose39 said:


> tsnewbie - I'm not familiar with either of these clinics for IUI. A key question to ask is whether they open and do IUIs on a weekend otherwise if you have your LH surge on a Friday afternoon or Saturday then you might have to miss a cycle as they can't do the IUI at the right time.
> 
> Rose xx


Does anyone happen to know if King's do IUIs on the weekend if fee-paying?


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Hiya,

I know I was going to have it done here at Victoria Wing - but it's £750 + Consultants fee £260 + handling sperm and freezing sperm £200 + if you want them to keep it for a year £300+  + the sperm itself which I was getting from Cryobank £300. As you say it's over £1k and in CR it'll be about £500. Much better. 

Also at VW there was a huge emphasis on not proceeding with a cycle which may risk a multiple birth. I understand that but it was made clear to me I would have no say in the matter. There was also a huge focus on my weight which is borderline okay 29/30 BMI - not a concern in the CR. 

Let's hope I can fit it all in before next period and do this cycle rather than waiting another month. 

Best wishes... 

MH  

xx


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

That £500 includes Treatment, sperm, flights and accommodation... yay!


----------



## Me Myself and I

MaxwellHiggins said:


> Tommi - the HEA applies to clinics not private clients. Sperm banks can ship human materials to your own home. I decided to have a punt because the sperm bank I used had a 25% sale on basic profile sperm in December - so I just felt like I had to take a chance as the clinic had said they don't like to work over xmas and NY. So I ordered 3 straws and had them shipped over. Even with the discount it cost about £475 but nearly 1/2 of that was postage! I opted for anonymous sperm as I was just 'having a go' at home and haven't really expected it to work. I also needed it packaged in nitrogen so that costs more and is heavier etc to ship. I wasn't sure when I was going to ovulate as it was my first time so needed to be able to store the sperm at mine over a 7 day period so it arrived on the 29th of December and I used the last vial on the 2nd Jan.
> 
> Liswaiting - I agree I've been having a little look about and it seems it might be cheaper and less constrained if I went to Czechoslovakia. I really wanted to go to the Stork Klinik which is much cheaper than my local one but when I looked at accommodation and flights etc and thought you might have to stay for 3 nights to pinpoint the right time it ended up being as expensive or so I thought.
> 
> I hated the assumption that because I was single I wouldn't be able to cope. Most of my friends who are in relationships end up doing 95% themselves anyhow! I have a whole network of close friends who are childless who want to be involved as well as those with children. I think I've thought it through much more than many couples and in addition who is to say that on the birth of twins a couple don't split up? The whole thing is so prescriptive it's enought to set my teeth on edge!
> 
> Any way - good look Tommi and everyone else. 2ww continues here...:::looks at watch:::


Sorry to perhaps be really naive/ignorant/onworldly,  can you tell me, how did you 'do the deed' so to speak? And did you do it over three consecutive days or just once?

Thank you


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Hello,

It came with everything you needed but basically it's just a small syringe. You just insert that and depress the plunger. Keep your legs up for a bit afterwards. I did it on three separate days. 

I also used egg white and although I got a BFN I think it definitely helped keep the little swimmers in place. You can look up the egg white discussion by googling trying to conceive and egg white!

Best of luck,

MH


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Me, Myself and I - depending on where you get the sperm it might be cheaper to have IUI which has a better success rate and is about the same price if you're ordering sperm from abroad. 

I'm starting my first IUI cycle this month. 

Best wishes,

MH


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi,
So I had my blood tests last week and I have just phoned the docs to find out it they were ok. The receptionist said there was no problems, so I don't need to come in. She couldn't really explain what that meant and appts are very hard to come by. 
I also got my appt letter for guys for the 6th march. Does anyone know how I can get the blood test info to the clinic?
The practicalities of it all are so confusing!


----------



## rachpurple

hello all, i think tsnwebie that i asked for a copy to collect from GP and took it with me to hosp app.

I got AF today - early - spotting last night and convinced myself it was implantation but def here full force today. I rang hospital (hammersmith) and just told to test on sunday and email them regardless!!  

I know the percentages etc at my age and first time, however am obv upset.

Does anyone know anything re timing as i have a short cycle - (21-25) and they treated me on day 14 ... had scan day 10 and 11 but i dont know if the gonal f and trigger override natural cycle - I will ask but they have been unclear so far and ladies on here far more informative. thanks R xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## liswaiting

sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you Rach   I don't know much about timing etc.  I am on Clomid and never made it to IUI in January.  I found my AF arrived much earlier than usual and much lighter which I can only guess was the drugs.  On the IUI thread a lot of the ladies talk about taking progesterone after IUI as that delays AF, may be worth talking to your clinic about taking this.

AFM after tears, tantrums and arguments with my GP, Chemist and clinic I have managed to get everything in place for to go ahead with IUI this month.  I have 2 more days of Clomid and I'm booked in for my day 10 scan on Saturday.  I'm determined to get to the actual insemination this month and I have everything crossed for a successful outcome.


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Hello Rach,

I ovulate late in my cycle on day 17/18 and have a 29 day cycle (although currently waiting for my period with bated breath as am doing IUI this month and everything is planned!)

I have read that you need to have at least 10 days post ovulation for the embryo to conduct it's journey down the fallopian tube and fix to the womb wall. If you have insufficient progesterone or it doesn't have enough time to fix even if you have a fertilised egg it will be difficult to maintain a pregnancy. It's called something like 'shortened luteal phase syndrome' (don't quote me). You should ask your doctors about it. 

Sorry to hear you had a BFN I did to on my first 'at home' try but am going for IUI in a couple of weeks - keep your chin up and best of luck. 

MH
x


----------



## tsnewbie

Thanks rachpurple, I will try that.
I'm sorry to hear that news. I can't offer any advice but I hope you are ok xxx


----------



## rachpurple

thanks tn and mwh. had cramping so bad today i ended up on my knees crying - not normal for me. Anyway, I am going to contact the hospital and question the protocol so any advice very welcome. I def would be unlikely to have 10 days so that is useful to know maxwell xxxxxxxx good luck


----------



## Tommi

Really sorry to hear your news Rachpurple  
Do you usually experience spotting before a period starts? Just wondering if it might be a progesterone thing. It might be worth asking a few questions next time about how you can prevent implantation failure, just in case that's a factor. Might also be worth doing the hidden c test in Athens just to make sure there isn't anything underlying that needs clearing up.
Take good care and have lots of treats!

Good luck to all IUI-ers!

Txx


----------



## morrigan

Good luck to all iui ers 

Sorry to hear rachpurple - trigger would over ride it's actually similar hormone to lh surge - might be worth asking for progesterone support - I'd advise getting progesterone levels measured during a cycle as not everyone an absorbs vaginal pessaries


----------



## rachpurple

thank you Tommi and Morrigan - the low has hit today rather than yesterday. the whole protocol just seemed impersonal - i didnt have any progesterone pessaries or have it measured. the only checking during cycle was day 10 and 11 scan - thats it. - it just leaves me wondering. lining, blood, hormones etc not checked and not sure whether it is just bad luck / whether to be more demanding / whether to switch to clinic that is more personal ........... thanks once again and good luck to all going through it whichever point you are at x


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Rachpurple big hugs. I started this journey at 41 and now have a DS through OE. I was treated overseas and recently went to a UK clinic for an initial consult and was a little disappointed as I found it so impersonal to my previous experiences. Do hope you next experience is so different. So sorry honey.

Liswaiting congratulations for being assertive and good luck for the cycle.

Tommi is your time nearing?

xxxx


----------



## rachpurple

Thank you Fraggles. Not sure what to do re hospital. Reassuring to hear your good experience though.   to all iui ers


----------



## smilingandwishing

Rachpurple,

Just sending hugs. It can be a really tough journey. 

Hope your next experience is much nicer

SMiling xx


----------



## Diesy

Rachpurple - lots of   to you.  I wish there was more I could say to make you feel better.  Do some things you like and not the things you don't, be selfish  
Usually they scan, if everything okay, trigger and IUI 24-36 hours later.  xx


----------



## rachpurple

thank you smiling and Diesy. off on holiday!! good luck everyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi all,
I have my first appt next Wednesday at guys hospital. I am pretty nervous, mostly because I'm not sure what will happen and what I should ask!
Can anyone give me an idea of any questions that might be useful?
Fyi, I have had blood tests and have a gp appt Thursday to pick up the results.
Thanks


----------



## notamuggle

Sorry I can't help with your questions tsnewbie, I'm only just starting out and am going to see the clinic next month to start the process!

Can I ask what Bloods your GP did? I'm going to see mine on Friday and not sure how helpful they'll be yet, would be good if I could tell them what I needed

Good luck xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

here's some about IVF that may be of use http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi Natasza,
I can't remember to be honest! I am picking up my results tomorrow so should be able to let you know. If not, check on a couple of clinic websites and sometimes it has a list


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi natasza,
Just got results and I was tested for:
Amh
Thyroid stimulating hormone
Fsh
Lh
Prolactin
Oestradiol
Progesterone
Testosterone
And lots of bloods....platelets, lymphocytes, WBC, RBC, hb etc

My fsh was 5.5 IU/L, amh was 15.1 pmol/L

Is this good/bad/average


----------



## Diesy

Hi Tsnewbie, your AMH sounds around average off the top of my head for your age (I checked your past post for that bit). Did the clinic give you an age guide? The good thing is that your a good age to start and your eggies won't be packing up, or anywhere near, for a good bit yet. Hey I found a graph on this page, scroll down. It was even quite useful for me to look at as my AMH was done a couple of years ago...hope for yet please 

http://www.fertilityassociates.co.nz/information-for-gps/amh-explained.aspx

Diesy 

/links


----------



## Toptink

Hi Everyone,

I just posted in the IUI diaries and finally found this thread...new to the site and the navigation is a bit tricksy but getting there!.

Had my 2nd natural IUI today but not all went to plan. Ovulated yesterday or overnight but went ahead with insemination anyway....

I have very low AMH 0.7 and high FSH 14.8...anyone had success with these levels either with natural, stimulates IUI or mild IVF? 

I'm currently at the LWC mainly cos of their sperm bank, but moving to ARGC in april.

hope to hear back from some of you....its an amazing, terrifying, stressful and beautiful walk we walk.

Thanks for reading 

A xx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Toptink, and welcome!  There is a thread on the singles board specifically for individuals on the TWW (two week wait) - you should pop over and say hello as you have a couple of cycle buddies there.    Can't help re low AMH / high FSH - I went a different route when I had very similar results (and didn't respond to stimms).  I'm sure there are success stories out there though and hopefully someone can point you in the right direction.  On the other hand, fingers crossed, the question is moot and you're already on your way to a BFP!

A-Mx


----------



## notamuggle

Thanks for that TSnewbie

I'm going to make an appt at the Drs this month, not sure if they're going to be supportive or not yet but worth a try x


----------



## tsnewbie

Thanks Diesy. I haven't been to the clinic yet, that is Wednesday...so I hope they will be able to help.
According to the graph, I am just below average which in itself feels a little bit horrible.


----------



## Diesy

I wouldn't worry about that TS, you've got a lot to work with there and your age is the best bit!   If your GP did your AMH you are already a lucky girl    I'd say your off to a roaring start!  When are you thinking on going for it?  I'd really look around for prices and check out Denmark, although a completely natural cycle on IUI with no follicle tracking or trigger can be a complete shot in the dark.  It's all in the timing


----------



## Diesy

Morning Topink, welcome to the singles boards and good luck with your 2WW!  From what I've seen LWC can have some good results.  Did they track your follies?  I had an IUI with a trigger, trigger then IUI 24 hours later...I would have thought that if you did ovulate then have IUI that was good.  My fingers are crossed for you.       

Anyways, lots to read on here, there is also a low responders thread somewhere in the main forum.

Diesy


----------



## tsnewbie

Thanks Diesy.....a throwback of being a straight A student.....anything less than average and i feel like i have failed!
Yeah, my gp has been great. Gave me lots of tests. Have my clinic appt on weds and i just want to get started asap. I have no idea about the timelines about actually starting though. 
I am going with guys hospital as a self referred patient, and they don't provide sperm so i will have to be looking around.


----------



## Diesy

Ah, don't worry about it, just be glad you've had the brains to start early...ahem blush but on a good day I don't look my age.  Just a word of warning about the pregnancy slot of £1000 if you bring swimmers into the UK.  I thought this was charged everywhere but clinics with their own sperm bank don't seem to charge this.  I'm a bit blurry on this because my local clinic is expensive and the pregnancy slot sent me abroad for tx.  Transport is about the same as one unit of swimmers.  Do ask about this at Guys.  It might be worth checking this out before you pay a consult fee.  Consultations are much of a muchness.  I don't know Guys because I am way north, brrr...


----------



## Toptink

Hi diesy and indekiwi,

Thanks for the support ladies! 
I was doing a natural cycle and the only monitoring was me at home doing temp and LH surge sticks. I had an odd feeling on the morning of my LH surge which was late at day 17, but the positive was weak and I just felt like it was passing rather than happening if you know what I mean. I called the clinic and they said not to worry, to come in on Friday at 8.30am for a scan (which I had asked to have on done in Thursday afternoon) and then go ahead with insem if all looked good. But had ovulatory pain all day and big blob of discharge (soz  ) at 4pmish and I'm pretty sure that's when I ovulated. Didn't get insem until 11.30am the following day after scan confirmed I had ovulated  so was at least 19hrs later.....feels a bit grim. 
Had planned a third IUI next month but with medication at LWC but I'm not going to now. Off to CRGH for a consult next Tuesday and then ARCG in a month. 
Have no idea how I will respond to meds as AMH so low and FSH so high but got to give it all a go! 
Hugs xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Hi,
So, I have my first clinic appt tomorrow.....any suggestions on questions I should ask?


----------



## MaxwellHiggins

Hello ladies,

Just back from IUI at the clinic. Very modern - lovely non-judgemental staff. Cost including IUI and sperm (including all scans) was 340 euros - about £300. I had sperm inseminated on the 26th Feb and am on the 2ww. I had a stimulated cycle which resulted in 1 x 18mm follicle and a 9.5mm lining which was tripple stripped. 

Good luck with all having IUI.

Best wishes,

MH
x


----------



## Diesy

Hi Toptink, we should maybe move this over to the IUI thread on singles.  How was the scan when you had it?


----------



## Diesy

Am I too late TS?  Missed this.  Well I think it's good to ask all about the procedure and timings.  I'm reading about missed ovulations and bad timing and I think this is really poor on the part of the clinic.  They are the experts, they lead us, not the other way round.   I'd be asking for a complete protocol for IUI, when the scans happen, when they do the IUI in relation to surge or trigger preferably.  I would expect the trigger to take place after an appropriate timing scan and then IUI 24-36 hours later.  

Good luck xx


----------



## caramac

I agree it does sound like poor form on the clinc's part for just going ahead with the IUI even though the timing doesn't seem to have been right. I hear this a lot about UK clinics (especially when it's around the weekend and they are closed) and often wonder whether they are just happy to take your money anyway, given that IUI only has about a 20% chance of working, so they can always put a negative down to statistics.

I think with IUI timing makes all the difference. In my successful cycle my scans showed me ready for IUI a day later than my previous two attempts. This was a pain because I had flights booked to get home on the day before they wanted to do the insem. I told them this and they could have just said "oh, well lets do it anyway so you can make your flight home" - which is pretty much what the UK clinics probably would have said if you substitute flight home for clinic not open. Instead they told me there really wasn't any point on doing it before the right time, so I swallowed the cost and rebooked flights for the following day - and am I ever so glad I did because 9 months later my son arrived!

Personally if I was doing tx in the UK and a clinic tried to hurry me or delay insem now (especially if it was due to their clinic being closed) I would cancel the cycle.


----------



## Diesy

Exactly Caramac, it's such a shame that girls are going through this with UK clinics.    I definitely think it's because they have no faith in the success rate of IUI - but it can work!  Living proof is your wee boy   Wow, they were on the button fro your last go!  That was really good.  The energy it takes to have a tx, the money, the expectation and the dream.  The clinics don't seem to get that.  If nothing else we do here is to inform on tx then that's a win.  (Although I get a lot more out of it too   )

Diesy (all about the love today)


----------



## Fraggles

TS I am so with Diesy and Caramac on this it is a really poor showing. I also went overseas and can only commend the treatment I had overseas. I have been exploring (but not confirmed) having treatment here (due to different laws on donors here to overseas) which is the only reason I would have treatment in the UK. I get so fed up with UK clinics knocking people who go overseas but have to say the professionalism and warmth as well as how accommodating they have been with opening at weekends (which is usual for them) but they have extended opening hours for me when needed is so different to what I have received here. I contacted ARGC a couple of times by email and would you believe they haven't even responded they obviously have far too much money now and felt like I was in a cattle market at another one I went too - never felt that overseas.

I know there are good clinics here too so I am not slating all UK clinics I just get pee-ed off with the slating of all overseas clinics yet the HFEA and infertility/fertility industry here could learn a thing or two about how to do things from their overseas counterparts.

Sending even more love to 'its all about the love today Diesy'.

xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

When I looked for a clinic I always wanted a 7 day service


----------



## indekiwi

Agreed re 7 day service.  I have never had tx overseas but there are many on the FF singles board who have and who swear by the good quality of care.  However, if you wish to stay in the UK and are in or can get to London, both CRM London and London Fertility Centre offer a 7 day service (the former will open the clinic if required on a Sunday - they did so for me last time around when I was the only patient coming in that day - while LFC is always open).  My experience at both was exemplary over 11 cycles of IUI and IVF and at both clinics there were nursing staff who gave me spontaneous hugs - on both happy and sad occasions - when needed.  My IUI tx was all at LFC where they scan every second day for number and size of follicles and womb lining.  To cut costs, I would buy all my meds at one of the cheap pharmacies away from the clinics, which typically mark up the prices substantially.  There is a thread elsewhere on the main boards which provides details of these and the ones I have used were really good at getting the goods to you promptly.


A-Mx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello,

Having read lots of posts it deos appear that clinics abroad seem more supportive in terms of getting timings right and not be influenced by close days.  I would say that I feel I have had great service ofr my two IUI cycles at the Lister Clinic and didn;t feel like the weekend made any difference to my scans or treatment.  

Smiling xx


----------



## tsnewbie

Just had a hycosy.....didn't realise it would be so uncomfortable/painful! Luckily everything ended up being ok. It did make me think, if I found that painful, what will childbirth be like!!


----------



## lulumead

hi tsnewbie....i also found the hycosy really painful but being in labour i actually enjoyed!!  Its a different pain...I'd recommend hypnobirthing its really good at keeping you calm - I have used it since to help breathe when I've been prodded and poked down there for other things   


Good news that all is ok.
xx


----------



## Dancer1482

Hi all I have bad pcos no periods at all have to use provera however lost 10lb in six weeks joined slimming world and had my first af very light if you can call it an af is this something worry about?

Tomorrow I meet dr Rutherford again to organise when we are to start Diui I have to self fund as doing it on own as a single parent I have paid all fees etc but no idea what tomorrow is going be about I've had my counciling my donor match appt bought the sperm had all tests

God I'm so nervous anyone know what I can expect tomoz do I need take anything anyone had first time sucess with diui

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303700.0#ixzz2O0aLPbvn


----------



## Diesy

How did you get on Dancer?  Sounds like you are all organised to go!  There are quite a few that had success with first time IUI, Smiling springs to mind, she's now on part 2 (second baby).  When are you doing IUI?


----------



## caggog

Hello Ladies,
Im 37, single and looking into having a baby on my own - through IUI. 
Apologies if Im asking basic stuff that has been covered before on here but Im just starting to read my way through things so learning all the time. Im interested to hear people's views on going abroad to have the treatment. My understanding is that a) its cheaper and b) it can still be anonymous should I choose that option. 
Im very clear that this is what I want to do, I now just need to work out the best clinic to go to. Ive heard good things about Denmark but would welcome any advice. (I currently live in London)
Thanks in advance and Happy Friday!


----------



## Diesy

Hi there,

I'm a fan of going abroad, clinics appear to me to be more proactive and reasonably priced.  I think Denmark is a good option for IUI because you can get a known donor if you want, however I would not consider an unmedicated cycle because of the unpredictability of it.  If I were you I'd look for a medicated cycle with trigger (something that makes you ovulate to a certain timeline).  This means you have a bit of control when the egg is released and when to do the IUI.  The travel can be a hassel but you already one up being in London, I have to arrange plains trains and automobiles, at least two flights to get anywhere and the rest, grrr.  

Have you have your AMH tested and a follicle scan - ovaries, uterus etc.  It gives you a bit of an idea how you will react to drugs.  If you don't want to fork out for the right away you could ask your GP for an Fsh test (around day 3 of your period) and a 21 day progesterone test (on your 21st day).  Fsh will test how far you are from menopause and 21 day checks to see if you have ovulated.  I wouldn't start any kind of drug cycle without knowing what you are dealing with.  AMH and scan are a private option, GP will not do.  Maybe someone will come along and recommend a clinic in London for fertility screening.  You don't necessarily need a consulation, just post your results on here if you have any questions.   

How's that for a start?

Diesy  

PS  Check out the IUI treatment diaries.  And start on Pregnacare.  (Oh...I might be having a bossy day!   )


----------



## LondonKat

Hi Caggog, I'm on the same boat as you! I'm 37 and having my first iui next month at the London women's clinic... I think (if money is not a deal breaker) that going abroad would be such a hassle..timing is so important and juggling that with work would be a nightmare for me ( plus i want to avoid stress as much as possible and I feel that traveling would add to it)... Also I don't think that going abroad for straightforward IUI makes such a difference in terms of the treatment itself. (Unless you want a close donor which is not my case)

The LWC checked all my  levels, I got them in 3days. I only went to my GP for all the mandatory screenings regarding sexual transmitted diseases (HIV etc)
Basically my AMH is 7.1 (normal range) and all other levels are also in the normal range. I have 7month of semen purchased abroad (Cryos New York) from a non anonymous donor and the protocol I will follow is 3 times unmedicated IUI ( we start with unmedicated because it is very important for me to avoid a multiple pregnancy, I can't imagine myself having twins or triplets as a single mum) if that doesn't work we jump to medicated IUI  ( after checking that my tubes are all ok)  and the last resort will be ivf but the doctor I saw told me that with 7months trial and with my levels great are the chances that I will get pregnant without IVF. Many recommends to buy 6 month trial of semen per child you want. It all depends of the quality of the samples of course but apparently the ones at Cryos Denmark/New york have the best motility etc....

So I guess if having twins is not an issue for you medicated Iui is a safer bet But I've read that the only thing that differs between medicated and unmedicated is how fast you get pregnant not if you do or not! in other terms if iui will work for you, medicated or unmedicated makes only a difference on how many trials you will have to go through. That's all. 

I hope this helps you a bit.

Good luck! 
Katia


----------



## pollita

Hello! I'm a fan of going abroad if it is too expensive in the UK for you - in UK, prices for IUI for me, including donor sperm, was coming out at about £1200-£1500 per cycle without initial consultation or blood tests. Prices in Denmark was roughly £500-£700 per cycle including donor sperm. Even with flights it works out a lot cheaper. 

However, it get quite difficult to arrange flights and hotel at the very last minute, as well as any other commitments. This is the main reason why I stopped. You either book flights in anticipation of when you will ovulate and then lose the money if you are wrong, or you wait until you get a positive ovulation test and then book flights and hotels to get out there within the next 12-24 hours. 

I wish you luck on your journey! There are plenty of ups and downs but it's surely worth it in the end


----------



## rachpurple

Has anyone used CRGH in London? says it has best rates in London for IUI? thanks x


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi Rachpurple,

I have had two rounds of IUI at CRGH and was successful both times. Had three unsuccessful attempts in between at another clinic. Think they must be doing something right


----------



## rachpurple

good news and thanks xxx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Rach - there's a CRGH thread which is super helpful!x


----------



## rachpurple

thanks and good luck - sorry to read m mc - been there too , lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heidi33

Hi ladies!

Just looking into some options.

I am seriously considering trying IUI using donor sperm (I'm single). I live in Edinburgh but would much prefer to use a donor from far away in Southern England to help ease my fears of accidental incest for my child when they are older. I can get treatment here but my city is small and have been told the success rate per cycle is less than 10% 

Can anyone recommend a good clinic down south which has better success rates?

Thanks v much


----------



## Lillia

Hi Heidi,

I am new to this so I can't offer experience, but I have done a fair bit of research.

A lot of the clinics obtain the sperm from America, so the location of the clinic doesn't necessarily indicate the origin of the sperm.

As regards the success rates - you can check the success rates for all of the clinics on the HFEA website. Don't necessarily take the 10% at face value (although it doesn't sound great). A lot of the clinics don't treat many single women with donor sperm, so they don't have enough cycles to give statistically significant results. That 10% may be the results of just one person who also had other fertility problems etc., or of course it may not!!

I know that a lot of people go abroad for treatment, so travelling to the south of England wouldn't be considered very far. I also think though that for me it would be incredibly difficut to fit in the travelling alongside working full time etc. and managing to be at the clinic for all of the necessary scans etc. I'm still wondering how travelling to a local clinic 1/2hr away is going to work if I need to go there at short notice!

As I said this is all new to me so there may be simple answers to the above! We are all learning!

All the best with your plans


----------



## pollita

I agree with Lillia. I know that each clinic is different but the one I was registered with here in Wales imported their donor sperm from Denmark or America so it made no difference with regards to siblings being in close proximity. 

And that is a good point about the success rate - I would suggest you make specific enquiries before deciding.


----------



## Heidi33

Thanks girls

I am currently trying to decide whether to use a friend as a co-parent or an open donor.

The thought of my child having lots of unknown half-siblings running about is something than really bothers me


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Co parents can also have siblings. 
Broodychick may be along or pm her as she was ttc with a co parent most recently.
I have a friend who is a Known donor


----------



## Tommi

Hi Heidi

What is it about the half-siblings that bothers you? Is it that they might meet when they are older? I like the idea that half-siblings exist out there. My donor was apparently very popular among the ladies (so much so, one of the nurses asked me why I chose him because apparently a lot of women had!) and has had a lot of success. I really like the idea that I may be able to meet up with other mums with children from the same donor (assuming this pregnancy doesn't go the way of the last one). I would definitely consider trying to track them down via the donor sibling registry.

That said, it is something that we have to get our heads around and if it really isn't for you then a co-parent who is only co-parenting with you could be the way to go. It might be worth making sure that they would only co-parent with you before going too far into it, just in case they plan to have their own children with a partner at some stage in the future or in case they are co-parenting with several women. The most important thing is that you feel comfortable  

Good luck!

Txx


----------



## Heidi33

Hi thanks for your reply.

Actually I wouldn't mind my child having KNOWN co-siblings - I think that's a nice idea. It's the unknown ones that worry me - ESP when they start becoming sexually active. Is there any way of finding out who their siblings are? Are there donors that put restrictions on how many women they donate to??

My co-parent is lovely but I don't like being tied to a man I have no emotional connection with ie I'm not in love with. I've travelled a lot and worked abroad lots and although Id like to have the option of doing that again in the future. My co parent is v serious about being a daddy and really don't think he'd let me move his child to the other side of the country or to OZ if I wanted to (but I haven't actually discussed this with him yet).

I do have the option of using a known donor who wants minimal contact with the child - this would suit me much better but it'd be difficult explaining things to the child when they're older.


----------



## pollita

There is a definite quota for how many families can use a particular donor. It's not a case on 'if he keeps donating, the babies keep coming'! There is a cut off point for this reason.

At the moment is looks like the absolute limit for FAMILIES a donor can be used for is 10, although donors can ask for a lower limit. This includes both UK sperm and sperm from overseas as these should also comply with HFEA UK regulations (although imported sperm will be limited to 10 UK families, so there could be further siblings abroad).

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/6192.html

/links


----------



## natclare

Hello Heidi

As Pollita says the rule is 10 families in the UK which if you think about it could mean (potentially) 20-30 children. I used a donor from the US via Xytec as I had some concerns (probably unfounded) about the London Sperm Bank and kids running into each other unsuspecting in London. The donor sibling registry helps siblings make contact with each other and their donor when they reach 18 or 16 if they intend to marry. I think that half siblings from a foreign donor "running around" are much less likely in fact. I agree with Tommi in that I would like my future child to be able to contact half siblings if they wanted to, I think it would be a nice thing. I would urge you to look at ESB and Xytec a bit more before you decide on the co-parent route.

Good luck


----------



## BroodyChick

Pollita - You are referring to regulated donors through clinics.
Nobody stops any guy who wants to donate to 50 women a week privately... Many private donors have reached their quota through a clinic and just keep on giving via the internet.
It's important to make the right decision and build up a rapport and trust with whoever the donor/co-parent is, that way the half siblings can also have contact (or not, as you'll know more about who they are).

Best of luck, Heidi & Pollita!x


----------



## Heidi33

BroodyChick said:


> Pollita - You are referring to regulated donors through clinics.
> Nobody stops any guy who wants to donate to 50 women a week privately... Many private donors have reached their quota through a clinic and just keep on giving via the internet.


This really concerns me! It is all v well saying a man has a limit of 10 families through a UK clinic but what's to stop them continuing to donate via a fake name at another clinic or abroad or privately?? You can't even meet the guys to ask them. Not sure why a man would want to have 100s of kids running about but I'm sure it must happen. I did call the London Sperm Bank today to ask if there was any way that I could choose a donor who specified helping only a few families but was told this wasn't possible. I like the idea of the Sibling Donor Registry but it's not compulsory for children if donors to register and some children will never get told they are the result of a donor.

The more I think about it the less comfortable I feel about using a donor  I think I'd only feel comfortable using a known donor despite the possible drawbacks that can bring.

At least I am beginning to narrow things down (I hope!)

The more I think


----------



## Tommi

Heidi - I think the kind of guy who wants to donate in large quantities via the internet is highly unlikely to go through the really rigorous process of donation via a clinic. Why would they? Clinic (and sperm bank) donors are so carefully screened, both physically and psychologically. In my experience they often write about their reasons for donating in their pen portraits. I've never seen anything concerning. If they just wanted to donate as much as possible they would choose an unregulated route. 

Broody - have you got a reference for research showing that "many private donors have reached their quota through a clinic and just keep on giving via the internet"?  

Heidi - have you talked your concerns over with a fertility counsellor? They will be able to put your mind at rest and help you reach a decision that suits you best. Good luck!

Txx


----------



## Heidi33

Not a fertility counsellor - just a regular one. It would be great to chat to someone who has lots of knowledge on the subject. Where would I find one?


----------



## Tommi

Heidi - there's a list of counsellors here on the British Infertility Counselling Association website: http://www.bica.net/counsellorbypostcode

I'll pm you the name of the one I saw.

Txx

/links


----------



## LondonKat

Hi Heiddi33, I agree with Tommie and I indeed think you should see a counsellor specialised in these questions. We can all fantasise about extreme scenarios all day long but these are really selfsabotage. You could do the same with a co parent you barely know (or any other path you chose) ex: will he try to kidnap my child, is he hiding is true colour until my child is born etc etc etc... I have to say that  personally I would strongly prefer to go for a donor than a co parent I just met even if he gives me a good impression but at the end of the day you have to do what feels right for you and I believe a counsellor can help... but extreme scenarios are just counter productive and self sabotaging.

There's is a lady named Caroline Spencer ( you can google her name + fertility to find her website) who is specialised in such counselling ... Good luck and let's forget about the what ifs


----------



## Heidi33

Thanks for this - I do have a bit of an overactive imagination but this is something that has always played on my mind but then I'm not sure I want the ties that using a co-parent brings.

Oh dear - perhaps I should give up 

I think speaking to a fertility counsellor is in order!


----------



## Tommi

Heidi - like LondonKat says, you need to move away from the highly unlikely extreme scenarios.   A session with a counsellor will really help you to make a decision that's right for you, based on good quality information. I think what you're feeling is perfectly natural. We cannot know for certain what the future will hold, but we can make the best decision we can with the information we have available to us. For me, that was to use a clinic donor (I would have used a sperm bank donor if my clinic didn't have it's own sperm bank) as all my concerns were alleviated by taking that route. For what it's worth, all the horror stories I have heard involve couples whose relationships have deteriorated and who are engaged in a battle over parenting. It was important to me to avoid that. But a counsellor will help you to unpick your most important concerns and find a way forward.
Good luck!
Txx


----------



## LondonKat

Don't beat yourself up Heidi... we have all been there. The mind can be e funny thing!  I am meant to have my 1st iui in 2weeks and my mind is racing like there's no tomorrow!!   i have just to accept that that's the way it goes and I'll be stronger than my fear... A counsellor will definitely give you more clarity ... and some fears have just to be put behind ...it will take the time it takes... just don't put too much pressure on yourself. Kat


----------



## smilingandwishing

Heidi,

Please don't give up.  One of the things that makes many of us single women such ruddy good parents is that we have thought about so much before we start our journey and that we have tried to put our future, much wanted, babies at the heart of the difficult decisions we are making.

When you start this journey it can feel like every fear is a mountain and every shred of uncertainty is a sign that this isn't the right thing. I agree with others that we have to fight hard to keep things in perspective - there will be no perfect answer ( if there was I would have married Brad Pitt, Angelina wouldn't exist and I'd have a little brood of baby Pitts)! There will always be the extreme what ifs, and there are no guarantees they wont happen but that is the same for whatever route you choose. There are extreme example in marriages of women finding out their husbands have a double life and a second family, there are women who marry men from different countries or cultures and find  their children being taken to live in those places,etc - but there multitudes more families that work perfectly fine and so it is true for every example of a horror story of having a child alone (whatever the route)- there are countless others where the path is smoother. 

When I was going through my thinking process I sat down with my mum one day and confided in her that I was fed up with life being hard, and that for once I just wanted to do something the 'normal' way. I was angry that I was single and was having a bit of strop that surely I was a good person who deserved to have a husband and family.  My mum reminded me that life doesn't always come gift wrapped in the paper that we were expecting, but a gift is a gift and that I should count my lucky stars that I was around in a time when having a child alone was even an option. Feeling a little chastised I concurred and now that I have my gift I realise that we create our own 'perfect' and I can truly say 'up yours' to the Brad Pitt idea, my little man is the child I was meant to have and I will work through the best way to guide him ( and bubba number two)  in life and help him understand and celebrate the decisions I made to bring him into this world.

I'm sending you loads of hugs Heidi - find a good counselor - and work through the best possible journey for you!

Love, Smiling xx


----------



## Heidi33

Thanks so much girls 

I wish there was a 'like' button on this site!

It is reassuring to know that this uncertainty is normal bc I honestly was beginning to think I was going nuts!
I am still going round in circles - I hold a decision in my head and then a few days layer change my mind to another option.

Part of me would like to take some time out to give me more time to think. If I went down the donor route I'd have to save up lots of money which would take some time. I have been toying with the idea of going back to nurse in OZ for a year - I could save loads by doing this and I'd be 39 by the time the year was up and hopefully I'd be a lot clearer in my mind by then. An added bonus to this is that I had a lot more success with men when I was out there before and have a potential out there too (guy I met on holiday 18 months ago, we are still in touch and he keeps inviting me over to visit!). But this just adds another option to my already confused brain lol. I feel sorry for my poor co-parent ... He has no idea I'm having doubts.

I will get in touch with a fertility counsellor soon - it can only do me good!


----------



## Eymet

Hello everyone

I'm a newbie, 43 yrs old and single. 

I've started having IUI's in December and have now had 4 natural IUI's and 1 with clomid day 3-7 with a trigger shot. 
These have not worked and I am now due to have my 6th and probably last IUI in the next couple of weeks.

With my last IUI with clomid I had an ultrasound on day 11, after having had a +opk on day 10. Was meant to have my IUI on day 11, but during the ultrasound they saw 2 follicles 18mm each and said to do a trigger shot then and delay IUI until 24 hours later, which is what happened. I was a bit confused with this as I thought a +opk was good to go with, so I'm concerned that my timings are all wrong. Has anyone else had + opk which doesn't fit with the trigger shot timing? 

I'm now considering IVF as at least there is no problem with getting the timings wrong?!?!

Would love to hear any other similar experiences.

Good luck to all!!


----------



## natclare

This is a message for Heidi. The other thing I can highly recommend is to go to the LWC presentations for single motherhood. By no means do you have to have treatment there (I went and didn't) but through the presentation done by embryologists who deal on the day to day basis with the donors. They vet them, test them, and can really give you a good insight into how it works for the London Sperm Bank. Something like 10% of potential donors are actually allowed onto the programme mainly due to quality which literally astounded me. I would highly recommend you do this even if you don't use LSB or another bank (ESB, Xytec) or eventually go down the co-parent route. Good luck


----------



## Rose39

Heidi33 - great idea to have counselling... I found it really helpful when I was thinking things through. Have you had some basic fertility tests done e.g. FSH, amh? I'd suggest getting those done in parallel.... Unfortunately fertility declines very rapidly between 35 and 40 and a year can make a significant difference - at least you would know where you stand now. I'm sorry to sound pessimistic, but if you look at the single ladies on here who have been successful with their own eggs, the vast majority are under 39, and most of us in our 40s have ended up using donor eggs, often after several failed rounds of treatment with own eggs. I have the most gorgeous little girl, but it was a long and tough journey to have her, and in hindsight if I could have my time over again, I would have started treatment earlier, rather than pinning my hopes on a new relationship in my late thirties (which didn't work out) and then starting on ivf aged 39, when my chances of success had dropped significantly. It is wonderful that there are amazing egg donors out there, and you may be comfortable with this option already, which gives you more time, but if you are set on having a baby with your own eggs, then I'd get some tests done now (some clinics do fertility MOTs) so you can understand realistically how long you have to get your head around the idea of treatment - I'd hate you to get back after a year away, be ready from a head perspective, and then find that your chances of success aged 39 are much reduced. Good luck, Rose xx


----------



## Heidi33

Thanks for the replies. This one stood out at me though!



Rose39 said:


> Heidi33 - great idea to have counselling... I found it really helpful when I was thinking things through. Have you had some basic fertility tests done e.g. FSH, amh? I'd suggest getting those done in parallel.... Unfortunately fertility declines very rapidly between 35 and 40 and a year can make a significant difference - at least you would know where you stand now. I'm sorry to sound pessimistic, but if you look at the single ladies on here who have been successful with their own eggs, the vast majority are under 39, and most of us in our 40s have ended up using donor eggs, often after several failed rounds of treatment with own eggs. I have the most gorgeous little girl, but it was a long and tough journey to have her, and in hindsight if I could have my time over again, I would have started treatment earlier, rather than pinning my hopes on a new relationship in my late thirties (which didn't work out) and then starting on ivf aged 39, when my chances of success had dropped significantly. It is wonderful that there are amazing egg donors out there, and you may be comfortable with this option already, which gives you more time, but if you are set on having a baby with your own eggs, then I'd get some tests done now (some clinics do fertility MOTs) so you can understand realistically how long you have to get your head around the idea of treatment - I'd hate you to get back after a year away, be ready from a head perspective, and then find that your chances of success aged 39 are much reduced. Good luck, Rose xx


I am starting to feel a bit better again about using my co-parent. I am going to get my hormones checked next week at my GPs (progesterone I think) to check i am ovulating and i have regular monthly periods so i think i am quite fertile but I am too scared to leave things until im 39! I have had a lot on my plate recently (new job and moving to a new city coming up) and I think all this making me a bit wobbly about the other big decison in my life ie - how to have a baby! If I don't concieve after 6 months then I'll have to move onto plan B which will involve IUI and IVF but i definatley will have to work abroad for a year to be able to afford that - taking me up to age 39 before i started treatment but for now i am trying to not get too far ahead of myself!


----------



## sunshine82

Hi Ladies!  

I am 31, single, and thinking about IUI but haven't chosen a clinic yet and am also thinking about going abroad for treatment.  I'd love to chat with anyone who is in the same boat as me, about to start IUI or recently had IUI, and anyone who has any advice for me or can help me out with choosing a clinic.  I've done lots of research already but would love to actually talk to someone who has recently been through it.  Please send me a pm


----------



## Rose39

Heidi33 - the basic hormone tests you should have done are FSH/lh, which should be done on day 3 of your cycle - this test tells you how much stimulation your ovaries would need if you had ivf..., and is the main test which indicates your level of fertility. The higher the fsh score, the closer you are to menopause (it's a bit like a old car where you need to put your foot on the accelerator as well as turn the key to start the engine!). Under 10 is desirable, the lower the better. Amh is usually only available privately - this tells you your ovarian reserve - with this test, the higher the better. Unfortunately no test can tell you about egg quality - the older you get, the more eggs are chromosomally abnormal, and this is primarily why the miscarriage rate and incidence of babies with chromosomal issues such as Down syndrome increases, and the ivf success rate goes down. Having regular periods isn't a reliable indicator of fertility. It would also be worth having an ultrasound scan of your ovaries at the beginning of your cycle to count the antral follicles - this, together with the hormone test results would help a doctor understand your fertility levels. Are you London based? Clinics like Create do a fertility assessment which would be probably more extensive than your GP would do (some GPs are helpful, but because local health authorities have limited money to spend on fertility services, they may not be able to offer any help because their criteria are so strict ... I had to have everything done privately and many ladies on here have been refused help because they are single). The day 21 progesterone test that you describe will show if you have ovulated this month, but won't give you a more general indicator of your fertility. Hope this is useful. Rose xx


----------



## Heidi33

Thanks for this. Im a family planning nurse and know lots about how NOT to get pregnant but not much beyond basic fertility! I am based in Edinburgh and will get my GP to check my FSH on day 3 of my next cycle - but I'm v nervous about this, ignorance is bliss and all that - not sure how I'd feel if my levels were high  If that was the case I'd jump straight to IVF...


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi everyone, nice to meet you all! I'm a couple weeks away from starting my second iui. I've changed clinic so there's been a bit of a gap in between my cycles. I took clomid before but this time I will using gonal f and buserelin and a trigger injection. I just need to get my drugs delivered and wait for my cycle to start.


Love to you all. X


----------



## Tommi

Hi Fandabbydosy - good luck for your cycle! My third DIUI was with buserelin, gonal f and a trigger. Hopefully they will keep a close eye on you. 
Good luck!    
Txx


----------



## snicks

Hi

I have just completed my third unsuccessful IUI using a donor. I am single and 39 and as far as I know I should not have any issues conceiving. For the first two cycles I took gonal f and ovulation trigger and this time (a natural cycle) I took progesterone. I didn't really know (except from what I found in forums) about the symptoms these would give me and after three times I have definitely decided the next cycle will be natural and without progesterone as I really struggle with the symptoms. I figured I should now write myself rather than trying to compare myself to other people. 

Thanks,


----------



## Guest

Hi, 

Im a single woman saving money to get IUI early next year which will be around the time I turn 30. It will be without drugs (as i have no reason to think ill need drugs). What will happen from there once i have called the clinic and booked an appointment please?. Also I dont know if this is a silly question but do they question you on what you earn? will that be a problem?, as im a single woman. Thanks


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Fandabbydosy, Snicks, Rockmaiden, and welcome to the singles board.  Before I start, I just want to mention that Suitcase of Dreams is hosting a picnic for anyone considering single motherhood, trying to conceive with donor sperm / eggs, or is already with bump or babe. Please check out the relevant thread for the date (in July) - it is a brilliant place to meet others in the same situation or who have gone through the journey you are now embarking on. It is very comforting to know there is a community of like minded souls out there. 

Fandabydosy, wishing you luck for your second IUI which I'm guessing is about to commence!  

Snicks, so sorry no one has replied to your post as yet. Seems as if not many people are doing IUI at the moment.  My experience of IUI dates back 4 - 5 years now but for what it's worth.... You say you've done 3 x medicated IUI already and that at 39 there should be no problems with conceiving. However, according to Dr Google  , in 2010, the UK live birth rate for cycles of unstimulated IUI using donor sperm were nine percent for women aged 38 - 39, falling to 5% for women aged 40 and over. The same source (http://www.babycentre.co.uk/a4092/fertility-treatment-intrauterine-insemination-iui#ixzz2Uu697afI​) quoted that over 50% of women aged under 40 conceive within six cycles, and trying for a further six cycles works for another 25% of women. For myself, I conceived just after my 38th birthday using medicated IUI on my fourth attempt - but as you say, you have to back what your own body is telling you. Certainly, stimulated IUI doesn't work for everyone, and there are a couple of examples on the singles board where it appears that egg quality has been adversely impacted by the drugs used (albeit in the cases I'm thinking of, I believe they had progressed to full IVF and then reverted to natural IUI with subsequent almost immediate success). Regardless of whether you proceed with natural or medicated IUI, I would suggest that you consider regular scans to ensure that 1) your lining is develops okay; 2) there is at least one follicle in evidence of the right size; and 3) that you use a trigger rather than rely on OPKs to time the IUI correctly. Personally, I'm in favour of progesterone as I never conceived on a cycle where I didn't use it, but again, horses for courses, particularly if you find the side effects so debilitating. I wish you luck, whichever way you proceed.   

Rockmaiden, you are never asked what you earn.  Rose posted a comprehensive list of things you would generally be tested for on the previous page of this thread (in April 2013), either at a clinic (which you would pay for) or by your GP (if you are lucky, you wouldn't be charged for these and you could take the results with you to the clinic you want to use). These are a basic guide to fertility and would normally be carried out whether or not you were going to take meds. However, see my comments above re using regular scans and a trigger shot. The clinic you go to will either have its own access to donor sperm, or will be used to importing donor sperm from one of the big three international donor sperm banks Xytec, European Sperm Bank and Cryos. Although your first appointment is always fraught with the unknown, single women rocking up for IUI are now a regular feature of most clinic's client lists so you should have a very professional experience. Hope this helps.   
A-Mx


/links


----------



## Tommi

Rockmaiden - I was asked what I earn at my first clinic and that was then fed back in general terms to my GP in a letter! I thought that was pretty outrageous given that anyone getting pregnant "naturally" doesn't have to go through that kind of inquisition (it also included questions about my home etc). That clinic then went ahead with treatment without doing all the necessary tests so I had two rounds of IUI there without even an HIV test. The next clinic I went to was horrified at how the first clinic had basically made up its own rules. I was naive in that I didn't know what should and should not happen. I was much more clued up when it came to choosing my second clinic which operated in a completely different way. 
Good luck!
Txx


----------



## Diesy

Hello, how are the IUIers'?  Just reading back, I hope you are having some good luck Fandabbydosy, fingers crossed here.

Snicks & Rockmaiden - have you had a fertility MOT?  Sometimes people add this info to their signature.  If not it;s worthwhile finding out where you stand before starting or continuing with tx.  Snicks, you've had some IUI's so you'll know where you are with follies etc for ovulation.  I say this all the time but I would never consider an IUI cycle without scans and a trigger injection - there are just too many timing things that can go wrong.  Whether you stimm or not is depended on age and how many eggs you need to get a bun in the oven.  Progesterone is another thing I would go for as standard.  Snicks, maybe you want to get a beta blood test done to see if anything is happening at all.  If there is low progesterone could be a problem.  Well, that's my 10p worth, just wanting everyone to succeed with as little heartache as possible.  BTW Snicks, it might be worth considering some tests - thyroid, blood count, clotting disorders before you go much further.  Also something to consider is basic immunes support - check out the immunes thread.  I'm not trying to make things more complicated, just forearmed is prepared.  Oh dear, I've given you both jobs to do, sorry, it will be worth it!

Good luck - Diesy


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi diesy, thanks, am in my 2ww... 10dpiui...   thanks for thinking of me, all positive wishes help, I'm sure of it. At that scary part of the 2ww! X


----------



## Diesy

Wow the wonderful 2WW! Good luck with it     

We have a 2WW on the singles board if you fancy it, there are a couple of others doing IVF on 2WW. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282126.960 There's one on the main board too.

Exciting, how are you coping?      
Diesy xx


----------



## Heidi33

Hi girls 

I am due to start TTC with my coparent next week (eeeek!) but as I'm only prepared to try for 6 months I'm looking into plan Bs. My next plan is to go down the IUI route with donor sperm.

I am on a tight budget and have found IUI using donor sperm in Copenhagan for £650 a cycle. Are there any clinics elsewhere in Europe that do it for cheaper? I would only consider using non-anonymous donors.

Thanks xx


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi Heidi,

I too looked into this. I concluded that the 'stress' of timing it all right and not having the monitoring scans so easily, then factoring in flights/parking, work etc, meant that it was not such a cheap route. Even if take into account the cost of importing sperm as chosen not to use the clinic's bank, I think UK is still a better deal for me.

Having only just properly started, I can't say how important it has been to be able to ring the clinic when I have needed advice. I am not sure (given language barrier etc) and small time difference that this would have been so easy in Denmark. 

There are plenty of women that have gone to Denmark though on these boards.

Where is the UK are you?


Hope this helps.


----------



## Diesy

Fandabbydosy - I'm looking for news from you.  I hope you are okay, your 2WW must be over now - Diesy


----------



## Heidi33

Hi there I live in Edinburgh. I would prefer to use a UK clinic but the cheapest IUI I could find is £1000 - ridiculous! I'm sure it won't be easy trying to fit in IUI around work but I definitely can't afford it in this country


----------



## Me Myself and I

There ARE definitely clinics offering IUI for less - if traveling abroad or further from home you need to factor in the lack of monitoring pre the IUI and additional cost of transport.


----------



## Rosalind73

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone could help.

I'm just about to start my fifth IUI cycle (have had one pregnancy and early miscarriage, two failed IUIs and one abandoned cycle), and am worried again about the timing of the IUI in relation to the trigger.

I know there is no consensus about this, but I wonder what other people think.

The first time, when I got pregnant, my IUI was around 29 hours after the trigger shot, however weirdly I didn't feel myself ovulate that month so not sure when it actually happened.

The second and third IUI I tried to replicate the above, and felt my usual ovulation pain at around 33 hours after trigger. So that means the IUI was about four hours before that, however I'm not sure whether the ovulation feeling I get is the beginning, middle or end of ovulation. I get a stitch like pain in my side as if I've pulled a muscle, and it's usually only a mild discomfort which goes on for a few hours. For these two cycles it was stronger than usual and in fact for cycle 2 it lasted much longer as well - almost a day, so I wonder what that means. 

Does anyone know what the different ovulation pains actually indicate? I'm hoping the stitch pain I have means my egg has been released.

And can anyone offer any more thoughts about when to time an IUI in relation to when you ovulate. Is it better before or after, or at the same time?

Thanks in advance - any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mum2b?

Hi all,
Firstly let me introduce myself as I am new here.
I decided to try to become a mum on my own 2.5 years ago. After much research, I decided that Denmark was the right place for me due to the way the clinics were run, donor opportunities and financially. I started at Stork Klinik and got pregnant second try.
Sadly at 14 weeks they found a number of problems with the foetus and was told that my much longed for baby wouldn't make it and so I had to lose that chance. I prefer to think of it as the wrong body for my baby.
It took me a lot longer than I thought I would need to get over the loss and find myself again and hence I only returned to the clinic in November.
Unfortunately I had found that Stork had changed a lot of their procedures and neglected to let me know this until I was there for IUI! That was unsuccessful so in January I went to a new clinic in Copenhagen called Sellmer Klinik.
This is a much smaller clinic but I think they are very good with lots of added treatments and choices to help.
Sadly both January and February (found out yesterday   ) have been unsuccessful for me. I am hoping to find the strength to go back in two weeks but if that is not successful, I may need a break as I have no family on this side of the world or a partner for support.
I guess if I can offer anyone information or advise about doing this in Denmark or connect with others who are trying to become single mothers, I think that would be great.
Mum2b?
PS - sorry for going on and not knowing all the acronyms.


----------



## notamuggle

Hey there and welcome  

I just wanted to pop by and say hi

I'm sorry you lost you're little one and it sounds like your recent treatment has been really stressful too. I really hope you have better luck at your new clinic

I'm having treatment here and hoping to have second IUI next month 

Hugs xxx


----------



## Mum2b?

Thanks notamuggle,
It is such an emotional roller coaster isn't it? So it is so nice to be in a friendly place with people that understand the emotions, struggles and stress that we go through to try and achieve our dreams.
I'm sorry about your loss to and I wish you all the very best with your treatments.
x


----------



## Heidi33

Hi mum2be

I'm hoping to have my first IUI at a midwife-led clinic in Copenhagen called Vitanova next month. They have a website.

They are cheap at only about £800 per IUI and They encourage and provide accupuncure pre and post treatment as they say it boosts success rates by about 20%. The £800 includes accupuncure.

I've never had any fertility treatment before so feeling excited. I'm always happy to hear from others in a similar position to myself!

Heidi x


----------



## Mum2b?

Hi Heidi,
You must let me know how it goes at Vitanova and how you cope with the travel etc... 
My treatment is slightly more expensive (about £970) but it does include an extended profile of the donor and an ultrasound to check that you are ready to ovulate and haven't already as well as that your womb has the three layers ready for implantation. They do offer acupuncture too but as it stresses me out they have said that it would be more adverse than beneficial for me.
If you want any advise on hotels, trains or what to do in Copenhagen, do not hesitate


----------



## DiddyDee

Hi there

I thought I would jump on this thread as I've literally just come back from Copenhagen after having my third IUI at Vitanova. If you have any questions please do let me know. The team are really very nice - you're in good hands.

It's not an easy path to take on your own, so it would be great to connect with others in a similar boat.

DDx


----------



## Heidi33

DiddyDee

That's good to know!

Just out of interest - do you have any fertility problems?

I'm a bit worried that they might not take me due to my possible endometriosis and recent breakthrough bleeding.


----------



## DiddyDee

Hi Heidi

Apart from a lack of eggs, I don't have any other known issues.

There is a doctor at the clinic (I think her name is Helle), perhaps she might be able to offer you some advice? Have you had a phone consultation with them?

DDx


----------



## Heidi33

Hi there, 

I've filled out the questionnaire and hoping to have a telephone consultation at the weekend. Ill mention my recent issues and see what they say.


----------



## DiddyDee

Hope all goes well, Heidi. 

If you have any further questions, please do feel free to ping me a message. 

X


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi to you all. 
Thought I would throw this into the ring if ok with you. 
Have you considered spending a few days in Denmark and self inseminating? The reason I ask is that we all surge etc at different times and this allows for more inseminations over that time and thus inxreased chances of success. 
You csn literally pick up from Cryos and choose tank or dry ice etc. 
Into the time you get a few relaxed days away too. 

Good luck ladies.


----------



## some1

Hello Mum2b - just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear of your loss of your precious baby last year and to wish you lots of luck for your next treatment.  I had my treatment in the UK so don't have any advice about IUI abroad I'm afraid.

Diddydee - good luck for your 2ww!    

Heidi - hope you are able to have your treatment next month and that all goes smoothly!

Some1

xx


----------



## Mum2b?

I know I am a newby and all but I wondered why our conversation about Denmark IUI was moved into 'Single Girls Having IUI - Part 7'
I find there is too many responses in this that are too general which is why I started a separate thread.
Have I done something wrong?


----------



## BroodyChick

Mum2Be -- I've had threads moved/closed too. It seems to happen a lot on the Single Women thread... It was explained to me that this was to do with the thread being quiet sometimes, but imo the thread goes quiet when people get their comments removed etc. 
You can ask for your original thread to be reinstated, but sometimes you get more replies if you post on a previous thread, as older posters will get a notification that there is an update on the thread they posted on.

Diddy -- wow, soo excited for you hun, let us know how you get on xxx

Heidi -- best of luck, chick xxx


----------



## jefnerf

Does any one know if you can change your name on here?  I signed up when I was keeping private about things but now my username annoys me lol


----------



## notamuggle

Hey Minnie moo

I just changed my name to make mine more private 

You click on Profile at the top of the page and then click account summary I think then you can just type in your new name


----------



## jefnerf

Gah so simple!  Thank you so much


----------



## rachpurple

Hello all - just been sperm donor shopping and needed to share my evening activity with those that understand!! so-  1 natural= miscarriage; 2 iuis one fail; one miscarriage and now 42...had miscarriage screen an all clean and gearing up to go again... feeling nervous with glimmers of excitement ... good luck to you all x


----------



## Sharry

Mum2b? said:


> I know I am a newby and all but I wondered why our conversation about Denmark IUI was moved into 'Single Girls Having IUI - Part 7'
> I find there is too many responses in this that are too general which is why I started a separate thread.
> Have I done something wrong?


Hi

I moved your thread so you get more responses and it might encourage other women who are having/had IUI to join in, people are more likely to comment if it is not as specific ie treatment in a certain country.

Also can you imagine how many posts we would have if everybody started a post which was specific to them, that when posts start to get missed or ignored 

There are area boards too if you have any specific questions with regards to the clinic.

Sharry


----------



## BroodyChick

Best of luck, Rachpurple!
If it helps, I recently read that previous mc's are a good sign for your overall fertility - 96% of women who miscarried go on to have a live baby, also a friend of mine miscarried last year a few months after me (she's 42 also) and due now with a little boy in July (a month after me!)  You have every chance of this working.
Tell us more about your donor?x


----------



## rachpurple

HI - thanks Broody Chick... still have chosen the donor but have a shortlist! How are things with you?


----------



## rachpurple

HSg to go then....round 3. 
any advice on choosing donor - I know jokes are tempting! - but yes, any ideas?? using xytex...


----------



## notamuggle

Morning girls

Rach, When I was shopping for sperm I thought about what was most important to me. I wanted someone creative who was close to their family and had blue eyes. 

I then went through the list (I used ESB & xytec) first I only reading their extended profiles and then picked a few out. I then when back and only looked at photos and picked out who I thought looked most like the boys in my family. I then cross referenced to see if any of my choices overlapped & then went through those profiles in detail. 

Good luck shopping  x

AFM Just got First AF since miscarriage. I'm so desperate to start treatment again but it looks like my timeing's not good. If my cycle is normal length plus or minus a day my next IUI will be due May bank holiday weekend and the clinic is closed! I'd have to be out by 2 days to miss the days the clinic is shut and I can't risk it. I'd have to pay for a full cycle cost even if I couldn't have the IUI becuase they're shut! Which means I think I have to wait till the end of May, begining of June, that seems so far away 

 all


----------



## jefnerf

I gave my friend a list of 4 that I liked (and that I could have due to me being CMV- and Rh-) and she did a pros and cons list for me and we managed to get it down to one, then I bought his extended profile and he's adorable!


----------



## rachpurple

thank you jefnerf and notamuggle............ will do a long then a short list!!!!!!!!! I know it must be frustrating notamuggle... hopefully the time will fly by. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Rach, I had such fun looking at profiles after my friend dropped out as a co-parent, I 'fell in love' with one guy for some reasons (Danish) but discovered I couldn't use him because my clinic only works with 2 sperm banks...
Basically I liked the people that seemed most like me, in the absence of a partner.
Anyway, I went with known donor in the end, saving me some cash but not necessarily 'issues' - long story but very happily pregnant and my DP is thrilled too!
Enjoy your 'shopping experience' xxx


----------



## rachpurple

thanks everyone - inc broodychick - I have sent short list to those close and dear - ..... exciting and confusing - I wouldn't pick myself!!! xxx


----------



## rachpurple

quiet on here?? had op on monday to clear adhesions from last mmc - gutted as was geared up for treatment, the cost, the op, and had medicated ms as to avoid scarring...... fine first 2 days then lots of pain and feeling very low - ie can i really do this / carry on / alone .. know I will bounce back - 3k lighter - sadly £ not weight! how is everyone else? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## notamuggle

Hey Rach

It is quiet isn't it

Sorry to hear about your adhesions, it's so tough to go through mc and operations but doing it alone and having to pay for it just adds so much extra stress and heartache! I'm glad it's all done now though  


AFM I'm going for my 1st IUI post mc in a couple of weeks and am feeling quite anxious but also excited to get going again


----------



## Diesy

Good luck with the IUI's girlies     Such a lot to organise, it can all get a bit crazy.  Glad the hysto is out the way Rachpurple, one step closer for you    Couple of weeks, eh, Notamuggle, didn't think it was so soon.  How are you feeling now?

Hope you're all having a nice Easter!  Mine has been unexpectedly awesome!

Diesy xx


----------



## notamuggle

Yes Diesy, I totally got confused with bank holidays and thought I'd ovulate during the May BH so I'd have to wait till the next cycle, but I phoned and spoke to the clinic and realised that they are open bank holidays! AND the Friday isn't a bank holiday anyway Doh! So it's gonna be the 1st or 2 nd May I think eeeeeeeeek 

What made your Easter so awesome D?


----------



## jefnerf

Sounds good notamuggle

I postponed until May cycle so I've got 3 weeks until my period comes!  Twiddling my thumbs as we speak!


----------



## KerriJo

Hello,

Having had a previous successful iui resulting in my now 20 month old son, it feels the right time to begin trying for a sibling. This is very exciting and also pretty scary. I have sibling sperm reserved in order that my son might have a full sibling. 

There are of course scary moments when I think can I cope with two children, how will I manage financially, but all of that seems small in comparison to my desire for my son to have a sibling.... so here goes!!

Good luck to all on the iui journey...  x x


----------



## jefnerf

Good luck KerriJo!


----------



## Diesy

Brilliant, Notamuggle!  Not long at all...I should probably check out that calender too.    Easter, it was lovely, met up with friends (men x3) and also lovely FF girls I haven't met but have known for a while.  Unexpected and brilliant.  This week's not started too well though...mmm...  Are you less tired now?

Good luck KerriJo, your timing sounds perfect to me.

Jefnerf, good luck too, 3 weeks will zoom by!


----------



## rachpurple

fingers crossed for you notamuggle


----------



## notamuggle

Thanks guys

Diesy, I'm still tired but I'm wondering if that's just normal when you work full time? 

How's everyone else doing?

Jef, not long now  

Keri, good luck with your IUI. Can I ask how much sibling sperm you reserved?

Rach, how are you feeling post op? Hope you've recovered well 

AFM I had my CD11 scan Friday and I've got one booked for Tomorrow and Wednesday, then I'm thinking IUI might be on Friday (I ovulate late in my cycle) 

Eeeeek

Xxx


----------



## Tiddles18

Hi Kerrijo

I'm in the same boat, I have a 16mth old boy from IUI using donor sperm and have had 3 goes at having another one - all unsuccessful so far. 

My last negative result was this morning so feeling down in the dumps a little! Especially as a friend announced she was pregnant this morning - delighted for her but feeling sorry for myself!

I have 2 more vials left but my sperm bank have confirmed that my donor is still available for siblings only. So I have the option to purchase more, but I know that as time goes on it'll be harder and harder for me (not to mention I'll run out of money!).

Anyway, I used this site first time around for a little support, so thought I would return now!

Good luck to everybody. 
Tasha


----------



## Heidi33

Hi ladies  

V interesting to hear everyone's stories.

I am due to have my first IUI with donor sperm in Denmark next week - eeek! I have to start checking my urine with OPKs on Sunday and then when I get my smiley face (LH surge) I book my flights and need to be inseminated within 36 hours.

I'm sure I'm doing the right thing and have worked so hard to save these last few months but my previous excitement is now starting to turn into nerves. Is this normal?!

I want a baby more than anything; just think the huge responsibility of everything is starting to hit me.


----------



## notamuggle

Good luck Heidi! I think it's very normal to feel a little nervous at this point. Sending lots of    

Hi Tiddles (I'm a Tasha too!) sorry about your BFN  massive   For your next go

Hugs to all Xxx


----------



## jefnerf

I hope its normal because I have second thoughts every day!  That's along with trying to find a house to live in ... I sure don't do things by half.

Picked up my first lot of gonal-f today eek!


----------



## Heidi33

Well glad I'm not the only one getting a bit freaked out.

I've thought about nothing else the last few months and have saved up sooooo hard and now - with only 1 week to go - in having second thoughts! I remember I was lime this just before I started TTC with my coparent. I know I'd be over the moon if I got pregnant. My biggest worry is twins or more!

I also feel sad that I'm having to do this alone and that this is confirmation of my disastrous love life.

Don't back out now ladies!


----------



## notamuggle

I've just given myself my trigger shot (first time!) and IUI is booked for tomorrow at 4pm aarrgghhhhhhhhhhhhh  

Xxx


----------



## Heidi33

Notamuggle - how exciting!

Good luck.

Where are you having your IUI?


----------



## notamuggle

In my uterus! Sorry I couldn't resist  

My clinic is in Sussex


----------



## Heidi33

notamuggle said:


> In my uterus! Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## jefnerf

Eeek!  Good luck notamuggle!!


----------



## Tiddles18

Good luck notamuggle! I'm in Sussex too - though I have my treatment at LWC.


----------



## Tommi

Sussex ladies... fancy a meet up?
Txx


----------



## notamuggle

I didn't know there was anyone else from Sussex? I've been trying to get to the London meet ups but not managed to make one yet

I'm at The Agora Clinic in Hove 

Yes let's meet up!


----------



## Tiddles18

I'm in Horsham. Would definitely be up for a meet up!


----------



## Tommi

Ladies, I have sent DMs as I didn't mean to hijack the thread. If anyone is interested DM me.
Apologies to the moderators for going off topic!
Txx


----------



## BroodyChick

Heidi, wow so exciting to hear that! Getting slightly cold feet is part of the process, don't get bogged down with negative thinking and take it one step at a time. Best of luck  xx


----------



## Heidi33

Thanks Broodychick  

How are you? You must be almost due!


----------



## Misha701

May I sneak in here and ask a few questions please?

What testing will a clinic do for iui? 
What's the likely cost of tests and consultations? 
I know sperm costs vary depending on where they're bought from but is there a range that could be used to estimate?

If it's a known donor does the cost of testing the clinic want negate the saving on not buying sperm? 

If you've used a coparent, how did you meet them and how did you ascertain they were genuine and would indeed be co parent. 

I've been thinking about doing this for years but not really investigated anything before. I'm having trouble getting my Gp to do blood tests or suggest anyone other than I go and ttc for six months and return to ask for investigations if I fail to get pregnant.  I know the won't let a single woman have assistance with conception so iui with donor sperm would have to be private but there apparently are a number of tests my Gp could do, if I knew which ones to ask for. 

I'd appreciate any help, advice, info from those of you already on the journey.


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Misha
I am not aware of any tests pre-IUI, other than making sure your tubes are clear. It kills. Take as many painkillers as you can!
If you are using a known donor/co-parent I'd advise trying at home first (loads of info online about self insemination if not doing NI), then after 6 months (depending on your age) ask your GP for tests if you've not had any luck. Make sure you get a copy of 'Taking Charge of your Fertility' (Weshler) so you're not missing your fertile days.

You can meet KD's or CP's online, or ask a friend. If you bring a CP to a clinic where it is assumed he will have parental involvement (be the legal parent as opposed to parental responsiblity if you don't want the latter - Google those terms), there are no quarantine requirements for him, and he can get the relevant STD tests via his GP. They will test the sperm count and mobility though to ensure you have a viable sample to work with on the day.

You will never know how 'genuine' a person is, be they a lifelong friend or a CP you first met online. People never fail to surprise and I've been let down in both those scenarios. Be prepared to go it by yourself and don't have too high of an expectation and you should be fine. Make sure the clinic you pick works with the sperm bank you decide on, sometimes there are restrictions and there's no point falling for a tempting profile only to find your clinic won't approve from that clinic.

Finally, if money is an issue and you're under 36, would you consider egg sharing?x


----------



## jefnerf

I had the tube testing BroodyChick mentioned and a number of blood tests (five vials!) along with a smear.  I don't recall anything else other than a vaginal scan to check womb lining and follicle size (this was way back in October!)

My clinic uses xytex in america and it's about $615 a vial of sperm, which when I bought 3 came to about £1200 so £400 a vial in english!


----------



## Misha701

Thank you both. Google is beginning to get really annoying as there is so much and varying information out there.


----------



## Heidi33

Well I got the smiley face on my opk last night on day 9 of my cycle which caught me by surprise but I sometimes have short cycles. Had to organise flights etc in a blind panic!

Im on my way to the airport for my 6am flight to Copenhagen  and have emailed the clinic to let them know I'm on my way. I've had 1 hours sleep and will be spending the next 2 nights in a dorm in a hostel due to my tight budget.

This better bloody work lol

But all my doubts and fears have vanished and now all I feel is excitement and determination 

Good luck to all the other singletons xx


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Heidi! Have a great trip and I really hope it works for you! Let us know how it goes.

Good luck to everyone else having IUI!

Txx


----------



## notamuggle

Good luck Heidi and safe trip x


----------



## notamuggle

Hey Heidi, how are you doing? I've been crossing everything for you

Misha, I hope the research is going well

AFM not such good news, got a BFP Thursday and miscarried Friday, feeling totally fed up. 

Hoping to go on to third IUI end of June/begining of July but not sure what I can do to reduce chance of miscarrying again.

Hugs you all xxx


----------



## Tommi

Really sorry to hear your news Notamuggle    That's really tough. Have you thought about having a phone consultation with Peny at Serum clinic in Athens? I really believe that her advice worked for me. She may be able to help before your next cycle.
Take care of yourself. Lots of treats. It's a really tough thing you're going through  
Txx


----------



## rachpurple

I am so so sorry to hear your news notamuggle. heart breaking.  


I have ordered sperm - after consulting a couple of friends and should get going next week. Scared of miscarrying again.. all the mixed emotions that sadly many of you are familiar with hope, excitement and fear... also anxious about £££ as the op pushed me over the edge financially. good luck everyone.


----------



## Heidi33

Hi notamuggle, V sorry to hear your news (((hugs)))

Well I'm a nervous wreck right now. Tomorrow it'll be 2 weeks since my IUI and I expect if I'm not pregnant my period should arrive in the next few days. I'm scared every time I go to the loo that my AF will be there. On the plus side I nearly always spot for a few days before my AF and there's been not a drop!

Have to do a PT on thurs as advised by my clinic. I'm on tender hooks. Totally understand now why ladies find the 2 ww so stressful


----------



## rachpurple

best of luck Heidi xx


----------



## Tommi

Good luck Heidi! 
Txx


----------



## KerriJo

Hello everyone,

I am about to embark on another iui journey for a sibling for my 21 month old son. Feels exciting as well as scary to be back here again. I have sibling sperm reserved so that any child would be a full sibling to my son.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## notamuggle

Thanks guys  

I'm crossing everything for you Heidi, even my eyes  

Good luck kerri

xxx


----------



## some1

Notamuggle - so very sorry to read of your lost BFP, how are you doing?  Have your clinic got any ideas about how to help you keep hold of your next BFP?  Thinking of you  

Heidi - how are you? any news? sending    

Rachpurple - good luck for next week  

KerriJo - good luck with trying for number two, do you know when you will start?

Some1

xx


----------



## Heidi33

Hi some1

Well I did a PT today and it was negative but I'm 16 days post IUI with no sign of my AF and I usually spot for a few days before it starts. My cycle varies from 22-28 days and I will be at day 28 on Sunday; if I still don't have my AF by Sunday ill repeat the PT. The only symptom if pregnancy I have is that I have been having periods of queasiness on and off all week.

Gosh this is stressful! But your signature gives me hope x


----------



## some1

Oh good luck Heidi, hopefully you've got a late implanter there, thinking of you and sending lots of     

Some1

xx


----------



## notamuggle

I'm still crossing everything for you Heidi! Xxxx


----------



## Heidi33

Thank you ladies.

Love this website!


----------



## some1

Heidi - been thinking of you today, any news?    

Some1

xx


----------



## Heidi33

Hi some1 - nice of you to think of me 

Well i should got my period today and it still hasn't arrived and I'm never late. I had a teensy wee bit of brown mucus when I wiped last night but nothing since.

I just did a PT there and it was negative again!

Not really sure what to think as I'm now 19 days post IUI. Part of me feels hopeful I'm pregnant the other part thinks my period may be delayed due to feeling stressed.

I've decided to give myself a break for now and will do a EMU PT next weekend if I still don't get my period.

Thanks for the support.

Xx


----------



## rachpurple

How stressful Heidi, fingers crossed for you. Told my ex to stop contacting me a month ago, then he texts me last night arrgh.. just got him out of my head then he has to do that. \he ended it and I said I didnt want to be friends so why cant he just * *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! getting excited about AF due soon as then I can get started.


----------



## Heidi33

Well I got my period today 

Disappointed but not really surprised with such low odds. I am confused why it took 20 days from ovulation to get my AF - makes me wonder if I had an early loss.

Oh well, looks like I'm going to have start saving my pennies again. And my clinic have advised me to have an hsg. God, the joys


----------



## jefnerf

Aww sorry Heidi  

HSG isn't too bad.... no worse than the insemination I thought


----------



## Tommi

Really sorry to read your news, Heidi.  
Txx


----------



## notamuggle

So sorry Heidi, big hugs xxxx


----------



## rachpurple

sorry Heidi. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Heidi33

Thank you ladies  

Have had a wee cry and feel better now. Only 3 months until I can afford the next IUI and I have nice things planned to do before then so I just have to try stay positive.

This website is a godsend!


----------



## Heidi33

Notamuggle - you've been really unlucky  Are you going to try again?


----------



## notamuggle

Morning Heidi,

I'm planning on go number 3 as soon as my next cycle starts so IUI will hopefully be the end of June 

If that doesn't work I'll have to buy more sperm and plan another 3 goes as the IUI itself has been very successful so far. 

I'm not sure at what point it's worth changing donors. 

I'm also going to see my GP next week. I'm not sure if shell do anything but thought it was worth asking 

How are you doing? X


----------



## Heidi33

Hi notamuggle

I'm not too bad, felt a bit weepy and low this morning but better now. I emailed my clinic and they said it was possible I'd had a very early loss so it makes me feel better that at least I maybe can get pregnant. I tried for 6 months (syringe method) with a coparent but we never did his sperm analysis so it's difficult to judge how fertile I am. If my hsg is clear ill try 2 more IUIs and if they don't work ill try 3 iVFs. I'm v determined! A lot of my family and friends are encouraging me to date but I'm just not interested in men right now. I don't need anyone coming along and spoiling my plans! I'm also annoyed that in Scotland single women have to self fund for evetything fertility related. I'm lucky to have a well paid job but what about ladies who are on a low wage? Doesn't seem fair 

Where are you based?


----------



## notamuggle

I'm in Sussex and its the same here. I only know of one CCG that funds single women (i think it's up north!) so I'm self funding too. I agree with you about dating, I'd love to meet someone but I don't want anything to delay my plans now, I'm determined too, this is the most important thing to me.  

Like you I'm pleased I managed to get pregnant on both my tries at IUI, I just hope I'm really lucky third time and the next baby sticks! 

Big hugs to you, this I'd a tough road xxxx


----------



## jefnerf

I'm really tempted to go to the GP if my three (now 2) goes don't work.  It's so unfair that others get it on the NHS and just because I choose to be alone I don't :/


----------



## Heidi33

I agree. It's total discrimination! I have to even fork out £450 for a hsg!

When I lived in London some of the big hospitals treated single women but up here in Scotland we are given NO funding. I'm not surprised some women resort to desperate measures like unprotected casual sex with strangers!


----------



## rachpurple

I think the thing I have found most unfair is paying 3k for scarring caused by a d&c on nhs - bearing in mind vain women who had boob jobs had their treatment sorted on nhs - so no, none of it is fair and at the moment I am the closest to breaking the bank I have been. But as both of you say, as much as I would rather not be single at the moment I have something more important to aim for, a time limited try.. to be a mother. good luck and huge respect to you both.


----------



## BroodyChick

Jefnerf, you're 28 so have you considered egg sharing?
It worked for me...x


----------



## Heidi33

That's really unfair rachpurple   Makes me mad!


----------



## jefnerf

My clinic doesn't appear to do egg sharing but I would definitely consider it.  I might ask them


----------



## BroodyChick

It may be an idea J - yes I know Ivf is much more invasive than Iui and you have to be comfortable with the thought of having donor children out there, but you should look at the risks and advantages and keep it in mind as an option for the future xx


----------



## KerriJo

Hello everyone,

I am hoping this is still the place for me as although I am undergoing iui at the moment, I do already have a son (22 months), conceived through a previous iui. 

So my son was conceived in 2011 on my third cycle of iui and I am now using sibling sperm and on my first treatment. I had forgotten the up and down rollercoaster of emotions and how isolating it can feel at times.

Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the sunshine


----------



## jefnerf

Not sure if it's hormones leftover from the shots or if my depression is rearing it's ugly head but I'm feeling so low today   did any one else feel like this?


----------



## rachpurple

like pmt on speed jerfnerf!!!!!!!


----------



## jefnerf

Yes exactly that!!  I also tend to worry about stuff that happened years ago and get paranoid so it's like on over drive at the minute!


----------



## rachpurple

yeah I know the feeling! had scan today 4 follies - didnt say size but wont go ahead with more than 3 so another scan thursday and I will know............. feel so up and down!


----------



## rachpurple

hi all, cant find correct place to post. on third iui... new problem! 4 follies - they wont go ahead with more than 3 didnt tell me size but another scan thursday - day 11 - anyone been there? dont know if they will cancel or go ahead on day 12 so - injection hormone crazy - not sure where to put my head at! thanks xx


----------



## jefnerf

Ohh no!  Really hope one of the follicles disappears and you get 3 juicy ones!


----------



## rachpurple

thank you jefnerf............ quietly very stressed out... might buy some wine!


----------



## notamuggle

Hi kerrie Jo, congrats on having your son and good luck with your next treatment

Jef and Rach, how are you ladies doing? Are your follies behaving Rach? X


----------



## rachpurple

hi, day 11 2 x 13-14 and 2x 17-18 they told me to trigger that day and had it today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ooh, hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## jefnerf

They let you go ahead with four?? :O eeek!  Fingers crossed for you!

Nothing going on with me, waiting til July for next cycle.


----------



## indekiwi

RachPurple, good luck hun.  From memory, the two smaller follicles aren't likely to be viable, the bigger two are lovely and ripe.   


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

Good luck all you IUIers!
Txx


----------



## rachpurple

thank you everyone! scared n excited as you all know xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## even

rachpurple are you having tx abroad?

well hello everyone, just drafted my email to the clinic about starting tx again in august.  Periods have stopped now since january but i'm hoping they can just sort that with drugs..........had IUI once before, didn't work

i hope everyone else is feeling ok but i am just flapping in the wind a bit.  If I'm not successful this time or the next with IUI then I'll be looking at adoption which was my original plan all along but that's another story!  Now I'm even more apprehensive about adoption as I don't think social workers would be that impressed with how my so-called support network has behaved over the past 2 years.  Wish I had the   I deserve after all the years of   everyone else, but there you go.

i hope the clinic have some good clear news for me
good luck to everyone
even xxxx


----------



## rachpurple

Hi Even - do you know why no periods? Im having treatment in London.. 3rd go... Ive had 2 ops for Ashermans but still had periods. xxx good luck


----------



## even

am i right in thnking  you had quite a few follicles?  congrats on getting treatment, how come they went ahead cos i thought if you had more than 1 ripe follicle in the UK they would refuse to treat?

no periods cos of stress i reckon

good luck xxx
even


----------



## rachpurple

hi they will go ahead with up to 3... i had 2 big enough and 2 small enough not to matter xxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello all, I cannot believe this forum exists as I feel completely alone!!! I've just decided to take things into my own hands and my GP is referring me for IUI with donor. It will be private, but I've got a progesterone test next week through the NHS as my cycles are stupidly irregular . Are there any other test etc I could request in order to keep costs down??
Again so happy to see this chat......I have no one else to discuss it with!


----------



## rachpurple

gp can do a few tests.. others might remember more, get hiv hep chlamydia etc sexual health ones done on nhs - good luck


----------



## Heidi33

Hi ladies,

I am getting myself into quite a flap and could do with a listening ear.

I've already had one failed IUI and am due to have my next one in Sept. I had a hsg done last week which was all clear.

I had my first IUI done in Copenhagen with non-anonymous donor sperm. I chose that clinic over a local one with its own sperm bank  bc I really don't like the thought of my child possibily having about 20 half siblings running around the Scotland! Having most of the siblings abroad made me feel much more relaxed. Using non anonymous sperm was always an easy option for me bc I always wanted my child to have the option of contacting their biological donor.

However, since I got the all clear I've really started to doubt my decision to go back to Copenhagen again. The clinic there uses a Danish sperm bank so I know potentially my child would have hundreds of half siings all over the world but are unlikely to ever meet them. I know importing from the same bank to a UK clinic would allow my child to contact siblings through the donor sibling registry and I feel maybe it would be kinder to give them that option. But using a Danish clinic would kill that possibility and so it seems cleaner and less complicated.

I suppose the ideal option would be to use a UK clinic with its own sperm bank far from my home in Scotland as this would reduce local siblings but would prevent the scenario of having 100s of unknown siblings while also giving my child the option of using the Donor Sibling registry. However, this option would delay my treatment by a few months which is something I really don't want!

Gosh, using donor sperm sounds so simple in theory but really there's so much to consider  I am going round and round circles mentally with this and it's driving me mad . I am also confused why - after months of certainty - I'm suddenly doubting my original decision to return to Copenhagen!

Had anyone else struggled with these issues?

Thanks

Heidi xx


----------



## jefnerf

Oh love this must be a thing as I just did my second IUI last week and beforehand I totally felt like I was doing the wrong thing and that my child should have two parents and my life is going to be terrible... so anxiety slightly different to your own!!

I use xytex so my donor is registered and I'll be able to use the donor sibling register.  Obviously using a UK clinic comes with financial implications.  Hmm I guess because I'm not in your exact position I can't say whether I'm happy I have access to the sibling registry or not... Ack!  Sorry I'm no help :/


----------



## Heidi33

Aggh Jefnerf - total nightmare! I remember feeling this way just before TTC with my coparent and immediately before my first IUI! 

So you're having your treatment done in a UK clinic but with imported sperm? Does the Sibling Registry only cover people conceived in the UK?


----------



## jefnerf

Yeah I'm at  a clinic within an NHS hospital and they use xytex in america.  My donor is an ID release which means I can find siblings and my child can access his details when they're 18.  Not sure about the sibling registry really I think if they're a registered donor then you can search his code on the registry and It'll bring up any children, in my case whether they're British or American born (my donor has a confirmed pregnancy apparently!)


----------



## Heidi33

Thanks Jefrnerf - I looked up the sibling registry today and it looks like its a world wide thing. Makes me feel better that my child had the option of looking up any siblings


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Heidi
Sorry to hear your first Iui failed 
Have you heard of the Donor Conception Network? It only costs £35 to join for a year and they have some really nice and knowledgable people who can help you consider all your options and their pros and cons. Nice to have a choice but I understand how it's all very Confusing! X


----------



## janieliz

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if I could ask some advice from the wealth of experience out there! I have decided to go down the DIUI route in Denmark and my head is hurting from trying to plan for every eventuality! 
It all feels really stressful and I have spoken to two clinics who have both said different things about scans prior to a medicated IUI. One clinic has suggested a scan on day 3 to check for cysts and the other has said just come out on day 10! With regards to medication, one has suggested 50mg of clomid a day and the other just 50mg as I have a regular cycle and ovulate normally. It is very confusing! How do you eventually decide what is the best way forward?!
And with regards to donor sperm, that is equally confusing! It asks on the Cryos website in the donor search to stipulate a blood group? Any advice that anyone could give me or just to clarify what I need to think about with regards to buying open donor sperm would be greatly appreciated. I have had to come off medication for my PMT due to this process and I am in the middle of a hormonal whirl wind! Any input would be appreciated. 

Thanks
Jane


----------



## jefnerf

I think the ideal if you are rhesus negative is to choose a donor who is rhesus negative but I went with a positive and will just receive the anti-d injection when pregnant.  Also if you are cmv negative you must choose a cmv negative donor.


----------



## lexie672

Hello... I am having my first round of IUI next week at Storkklinik..... Travelling alone and although excited it's now time, I am also terrified! Anyone else been to Copenhagen and have any tips to share?


----------



## Tommi

Just wanted to say good luck Lexie xx


----------



## RusskiHope

Lexie, good luck with Stork, I went there in March for a consultation and it was a nice and pleasant experience. The team in very helpful, understanding and passionate about what they do for us.
Copenhagen is a lovely city, the clinic is based very central and you can walk around without using public transport.

Good luck and hope it goes well and successful for you!

Russki


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi all,
I'm jumping in for support.  On Thursday I have an appointment with the gynaecologist in an nhs hospital. I've already had three..yes THREE initial consultations with private clinics so I'm hoping I'll be told I can get iui funded as a single woman. If not, then hopefully they could just do,the investigations. I know I have an unusually low follicle count and I'm wishing a HGC(?) will be carried out by the nhs.

My cycle should start on Thursday too, so I'm really looking for my first iui in December I suppose. OMG. I'll be using sperm from Xytex.

I've told no one about this so,having this website is just amazing.
We are all single ladies in this togeva!


----------



## Me Myself and I

Hi.
Good luck for Thursday.
B ut brace yourself.... Being accepted as single female on nhs is v rare and only with proven fertility issues.
I tried to get mytubes etc checked onnhs. Had consultant appointment in April and the appointment for that came through the following February! 
My advice is to get all the bloids done asking for copies of results.
If you were lucky enough to be successful and get nhs funding be prepared for a lo g wait....where I amthey move you from listtolist soyour waiting limits start ag. Eg diagnostic is one list etc. 

I hope that I don't come across too negative but I was expecting the world from my nhs appointment and effectively got nothing.

That said by the tine my Feb appointment was in post I was in my second trimester as I self funded treatment.

Good luck.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi,thanks !
I've had all my bloods done, but the private clinic won't start until I get the HGC test... The one where they check your tubes are open. It's pricey so hopefully I can get it done on Thur. If not then i will have to self fund.
Congratulations you!

Hopefully I will be able to say the same soon.


----------



## Me Myself and I

If I remember correctly you should be able to get the test done for about four hundred pounds. It wont be done at the NHS consultation appointment I'm afraid. 

The test can be done in most clinics. Certainly in London anyway. 

Good luck 🍀


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks all.
I'm just going to have to suck it up if they won't do it tomorrow. The clinic I'm using charges 300 for it. Pfft. At least it's cycle day one tomorrow so I can get it over and done with in time for my first iui.

Trying to read through all the recent comments on here......fingers crossed for every one of us...I've got a good feeling!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi all,
I'm booked in for hsg on cycle day 24!!! Surely that's too late?
I've never been so impatient about anything....every day feels like a wasted opportunity!


----------



## Me Myself and I

This cycle? I'm impressed and shocked. Hope that it brings good news. 

Re timing mine was done around day eight.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi!
It's all gone quiet!
I had my HSG last week and the doctor said all is fine. Now waiting for progesterone results and seeing the consultant on Thursday! I'm pressed by how quickly this is moving. 

As a single woman, with a low follicle count...what are the chances of NHS. Funding. For iui.

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Me Myself and I

Unlikely but some areas do fund single women.

I had a host of gynae issues and gp tried to get me funding but alas my lo arrived as a result of private treatment.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well as it happens I have some fibres or something in my womb. My ovaries are very small, and it didn't ovulate this month with a suspected poor ovarian reserve. Got to have an operation, and ivf is likely my only option. 

It sucks being a girl sometimes.
Fabulous.


----------



## Me Myself and I

Sorry to hear that Irish eyes. Can you get the procedure done on nhs? Though will further delay the process. 

My only advice is to take the long term view - treatment may take some time then it may take some time to get the right fertility treatment etc for you. Then if it's less time it's a wonderful bonus. 

Good luck.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi there MM&I.
Yep done on nhs. Doctor said it would be done 'soon' but I of course want it done yesterday!
I got the AMH test today too which apparently should reveal more.

I suspected something was up years ago when I was with my long term partner . Nothing was done about it...and of course now I've been on my own for 8 months....

How have you been getting on?


----------



## Me Myself and I

I've been blessed with a lo after spending so long believing it could/would never happen for me! 

It's a difficult path to follow, in some ways more and others less so than for couples BUT it's the best decision I ever made! 

Like I said aim for the long game - mine effectively with all treatment took me a long time but was soooooooo worth it!


----------



## BroodyChick

Irish eyes, there's a thread on here for people with fibroids/intrauterine issues.
Happy chatting and keeping my fingers crossed for your op xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks Broody...just had a look...YIKES...ITS QUITE A BIG OP!!!


----------



## HelpLorna

Morning everyone - I'm jumping on here for the first time - can't quite believe it but this morning I had a BFP!  Had my first unstimulated IUI two weeks ago... I know it is very early days but an amazing (and unbelievable!) start!  Lots of love to all those of you trying xxx


----------



## BroodyChick

Wow Lorna, that's great news! 
And what a wonderful conclusion to a year which started with a bad breakup 
Sending lots of sticky vibes and all the best for you and baby xx


----------



## HelpLorna

Thank you so much BroodyChick.  Yes - it has been a roller-coaster of a year.  He and I were planning on starting a family this year - so it seems that (fingers crossed) I am still doing that, even if he has bailed.  I'm still in shock!  Thanks for your positive vibes xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Yeah, screw him. We get the babies we're meant to have!x


----------



## rachpurple

great news Lorna. start injections tomorrow.................


----------



## RusskiHope

Morning Ladies, 

Haven't posted for a while as my dear mum suddenly passed away 2 months ago. Thankfully I was with her and was about to fly back to Iraq when the tragedy struck. I'm still very much in disbelief and shock. So these 2 months have been tough for me and I'm still very wobbly about it all. 

All my fertility plans are on hold till I'm in a better mindset. Needless to say that I'm very much in a relationship with D (some of you might remember him from my posts in Single-Dating etc). He's been my rock since the tragedy and we're going very strong. 

I just want to take a moment to congratulate HelpLorna again on her successful IUI! I'm so very happy for you! 
And of course, to all other ladies who are trying! Best of luck to you all!! 

Russki


----------



## BroodyChick

Good to hear from you Russki, but so sorry to hear of your mum's passing. 
I can't imagine how you must be feeling and my heart goes out to you. I'm glad you have D's support!x

Rachpurple, I'm so sorry to read of your early loss, just checked some of your old posts and not sure I expressed my sympathy. Have you been on this forum lately? xx


----------



## rachpurple

Hi Broodychick, no not been on here since last m/c. needed time. I know I have been lucky to get BFP 2 out of 3 times with iui, but have now miscarried a total of 4 times........ so fingers crossed that it works and sticks. cant take too much more! Congratulations to you on your baby boy xx


----------



## rachpurple

the gonal f highs n lows are kicking in..... roll on weekend (alone) so wont be 'unprofessional'. very quiet on here - how is everyone? xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Rach, so you're cycling again? Where are you at? Not sure what gonal f is used for...
So sorry to hear about your losses, that's heartbreaking. Stay strong xxxx


----------



## Tommi

Ah, the lovely gonal f! Hang in there! Sounds like the weekend is coming at just the right time!
Good luck   
T xx


----------



## rachpurple

thank you broodychick and tommi - yes def on gonal f low now........ v tearful and glad to be home but sad to be alone all weekend tho suspect that might be best! not sure whether to call a friend for a chat or not. Broodychick its the hormones you inject to stimulate and its like pmt on speed at hammersmith - scan monday to see when / if iui.......... got through the working week ok and January is never great either is it? to add to all that - there is the 'ex' drama........ were talking about a reconciliation leading up to christmas - he is now living abroad, had vasectomy.. etc  - he phoned last weekend - oh latest he is seeing someone but would like to see me when he is here in UK soon -he thinks he is being honest so not a bad man - but - and this actually made me lol at the time 'we can be uk exclusive'. told him to never contact me again and feel definite about that - but obvs still upset ........... sorry for long post arrgh


----------



## BroodyChick

Gosh Rach, tell him to lose your number!
Best of luck with it hon! I had Menopur, it's probably similar though I had no effects x


----------



## rachpurple

trigger shot tonight.......... 1 x 18 follicle and 2 small ones... oooohh here I go -


----------



## BroodyChick

Best of luck!x


----------



## rachpurple

thank you! just had acupuncture and trying to clear my mind of negative thoughts xx


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck RachPurple!  


A-Mx


----------



## Tommi

Good luck!


----------



## rachpurple

thank you Tommi and indekiwi xxxxxxx


----------



## Kirstyleybourne

Hi everyone
I am 27 and am currently saving for diui
How much is the average price of each diui cycle?
I am single so I won't qualify for any nhs funding.
Thank you in advance
Xxx


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Kirsty, it depends on your clinic so ring around or look on their websites.
I had Ivf as an egg sharer in the UK, which is free. May be worth considering for the future, if your OHSS risk is low. However I know a few girls for whom IUI was successful quite soon, so fingers crossed!x


----------



## Kelz33

Hi All, it's been some time since I last posted! I'm now at the top of the list (18 month wait for donor on nhs). I have an app on the 19th April to discuss my first iui .

I was single for 5 years hence going down the donor route. Just 5 months ago I've met the most special guy ever who is supporting me through this 110%. Has anyone met someone while going through this?  I would love to have a baby with him but 5 months in is too early to try for a baby together. I'm worried that if I don't go down the Diui route I may miss my chance! I'm 37 and have suffered from endometriosis since I was 21. 

He has assured me that we will do this together and that he will love the baby (if it's successful) as it will be part of me.

Hope everyone is doing good and lots of successful baby stories.

Kelly x


----------



## BroodyChick

Hi Kelly, lovely to hear you're on the road to motherhood and met a supportive guy, I had an amazing FET and pregnancy with the support of a (I thought) wonderful guy by my side, however it turned into a cautionary tale! He left me when my son was just 13 weeks old and I've been really struggling.
Reasons for using a frozen embryo were 1) new relationship (similar to your situation), 2) I can't do Ivf again due to health reasons 3) my ex was unable to have more kids naturally due to a dysfunction 4) he reassured me the baby would be loved and we talked marriage and adoption of the baby by him! Anyway... If you can get your partner to sign an intended parenthood declaration with the clinic that may make him think twice, and you should also take advantage of the free counselling your clinic offers. Make sure you've both considered the situation from all angles, and good luck!x 
P.s. A couple of other issues to consider: how would the dc baby feel further down the road if you go on to have bio kids with this guy? Also, statistically most babies are conceived within the first 6 months of a relationship (I read), so 5 months may not be too early after all, but I understand your concerns!


----------



## Hollywood79

I've been lurking around on here for a while and I'm now on day 3 of my cycle heading for my 3rd IUI. I left my (female if that matters) partner to pursue this and I'm now having a bit of a wobble as to whether I'm doing the right thing.

I guess I was subconsciously hoping that when my partner saw me with a baby she would change her mind and come back, but I'm now realising that that's not going to happen and I'm going to be doing this on my own, and the daunting ness of that plus never meeting anyone again can be a bit overwhelming on a rainy bank holiday Monday.

I'm also on day 3 of Clomid which I haven't used before which probably isn't helping.

Anyone else had feelings like this? I guess on top of 2 failed cycles things are beginning to get to me.


----------



## Dotty80

Hi Hollywood

I just wanted to say that I think it may be quite normal to have a bit of a wobble. I know I have at a few points over the past few months. But getting my BFN last week, and the devastation, has made me realise that I do really want this. The drugs can do all sorts to your emotions too, which isnt helpful at this delicate time!

Also, just because you are single now doesn't mean you always will be, with or without a baby. 

This whole process is tough, and I personally feel it can sometimes be even harder when dealing with it alone (most people have a partner to help with the bad times, and someone to hug). Friends can be fantastic, but it's not the same as someone who has all their hopes and dreams pinned on the end result.

Hope you can find some reassurance on here, or have friends to talk to? Mine have definitely helped to reassure me I'm doing the right thing when I've had my wobbles.

Xx


----------



## Hollywood79

Thank you, Dotty!

I have some great friends and family to talk to, but as you say it's not quite the same as having a partner. Knowing you have to be strong to do this sometimes makes it harder to ask for help and admit to not coping all the time....

Wishing you lots of luck on your journey and thanks for the reply xx


----------



## notamuggle

Hi Hollywood, 


Are you feeling any better? I know I didn't feel great on the clomid and the whole process is quite emotionally draining anyway which makes everything harder to deal with.

I think as Dotty says it's quite normal to have a wobble, I think it shows we really are taking this seriously and considering all outcomes. But even if some of those outcomes are scary, especially doing it on our own, I know it's the right thing to do, I know I couldn't love anything or anyone more and the prospect of not having kids just isn't an option for me! 

It might be worth just popping onto the the single mums thread just to see how they're all getting on and how they support each other. I have an amazing network of friends and family but no one can quite understand unless they've gone through it themselves

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Hollywood79

Thank you! I'm feeling much better and looking forward to seeing what's going on at my scan tomorrow.

It can be quite a lonely journey at times but great to have support on here xx


----------



## BroodyChick

Welcome, Hollywood, and good luck! Sadly not everyone is into babies and you need supportive and positive people around you, and your ex sounds like she's neither.
I miss having a partner too, but some people I know have moved back in with parents or into single mum flat shares, which sounds a lot less lonely than getting through life on your own


----------



## Kelz33

Hello All,

How is everyone doing?
I've had a bit of a rollercoaster time!! Broodychick my lovely Nice guy turned out to be spinning me a yarn re being there etc so things ended 😔 was really gutted as thought he was the one etc! To top it all my dad got diagnosed with a brain tumour so things have been pretty rough and I had to put fertility stuff on hold for a few months.

I got back on the fertility wheel last month and things didn't go to plan...went in on day 9 for bloods and each day they didn't really rise that much! They did a scan and follicle was small but said it still had time to mature! Eventually on day 14 I surged but follicle still wasn't mature so missed treatment! Went in for progesterone bloods 7 days post ovulation and it was a low reading of 26.4

This month again I went for bloods on day 9 and they gave me injections home as they thought I may have to down reg (stop from ovulation too early) but called that afternoon to say my bloods were looking good and only couple days from ovulating. Went in on day 10 for more bloods and a scan and my follicle this month was 14.5!! Day 11 more bloods and got the call that arvo to say I had surged and that treatment would be the following day (day12) can't say it was the most pleasant experience as seemingly my cervix was hiding haha but 1.8 million swimmers set work. Was in today for progesterone bloods and shocked at a result of 47.5!! Never had such a high reading before. I'm due period next Tuesday hopefully it doesn't come and I can test. Does anyone know if a high progesterone reading is a good sign?  

This 2 week wait is the hardest 😱

Anyway I hope you are all keeping well and lots of nice baby stories.

Kelly x


----------



## BroodyChick

I just saw your post Kelly, how are you feeling?
So sorry about your (ex) guy and especially about your dad. Bad things happen in clusters sometimes 
Hopefully you'll have some good news to share soon!x


----------

